# Anybody still like their 26" Hardtail?



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

Wondering if I'm the last one - I still very much enjoy riding my Trek 6500 hardtail. I find it fairly light and quick on the trails - easy to flick around and catch a little air from time to time. All I see are 29er F/S bikes - makes me wonder if I'm the last of a dieing breed.


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't remember the last time I saw a high end 26" hardtail in a shop. 3 or 4 years ago maybe.


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes, for the reasons you mentioned and for dirt jumping. They also can make a trail that is petty boring on your FS fun again!


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

I built a 29er ht to try it out. Liked the 26er better for my area. Too much cut and thrust riding for a 29er.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

BetterRide said:


> Yes, for the reasons you mentioned and for dirt jumping. They also can make a trail that is petty boring on your FS fun again!


this!

Take a rather boring fs trail, and bam, techy hardtail action. I still ride/race mine with vbrakes. People look at me weird


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, when it's all been said and done, my 26" hardtail is still the bike that puts the silly grin on my face.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

More efficient..helps keep the bike handling skills in tact..and like others mentioned can make a boring trail a little fun again


----------



## OLx6 (Feb 5, 2011)

I still ride a hardtail. Purchased a 2010 Cannondale F1 with 26" wheels last year. This is my third 26" hardtail.

Just plain fun.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Like it? I love it! Here she is, getting ready for the 25 Hours of Frog Hollow.


----------



## Marty01 (Oct 2, 2010)

i started riding almost20 years ago.. i was about 10-12 then.. and no i dont mean riding to my buddies house.. imean riding trails.. cuz they were there and I had a bike!! thats still why i ride today.. andim still riding my `96 Giant ATX 840 hardtail..plans are to get a FS rig.. but thats more of a luxury thing i guess you could say..my ol faithfull always takes me back home.. i always ride her hard and out her away wet.. and she always begs for more.. whenever i actuallydotake the plunge into the worldof duallies..it wont be without missing my ol friend.. . but its ok..she`ll hopefully have a 2nd life..asthe trailler towing rig, after all I hafta show my son (3 month) the peace, serenity and happiness that a couple hours of solitude can provide


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

Love mine. In fact, it's all I've ridden this year while my FS sits in the basement. Hadn't had a hardtail in almost a decade. Built one up last fall and can't get enough of it.


----------



## Xizang11 (Feb 3, 2008)

YES! One Ti, one aluminum, one steel, and one carbon.


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

yep. love my 26" hardtails, a Surly Instigator for MTB, and a Voodoo for commuting. :thumbsup:


----------



## striped monkey (Sep 8, 2005)

O yeah! I recently tore down my 6&6" bike to build up a steel hardtail. Love it!


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

striped monkey said:


> O yeah! I recently tore down my 6&6" bike to build up a steel hardtail. Love it!


Me, too. Did the same thing this Spring!


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

perttime said:


>


nice looking rig there.


----------



## High Side (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

hell yeah, my favorite bike


----------



## Stunt4Life (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't imagine riding a hardtail off road. When my suspension is 10psi to much it rattles my bones. I did like the efficient pedal of the SL 3 I rode around in a parking lot.


----------



## jdfelt (Mar 29, 2009)

Just switched from a 26in FS to a 2011 Trek Elite 9.8. I had planned for months on going to a 29er HT but it just simply wasn't as fun to ride as the 26.


----------



## IronTom (Jun 14, 2010)

My budget is keeping me well behind the cutting edge of mtb technology. I had just recently upgraded from a full rigid to a half squshy. 

I got to say, I kinda miss the aluminum fully rigid for all the same reasons you are enjoying your hardtail. :eekster:


----------



## Yukon-RSX (Feb 6, 2007)

Have a Rockhopper Pro and have had full suspension in the past, but my Pro isn't dead at all, far from it infact. 
I was unable to justify lugging around a FS when the trails I ride can be done easily on a hardtail, and I also like to feel what's going on under my rear wheel.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

I have two bikes: a geared 26'er hardtail and a 26er rigid SS. Given the type of trails I ride, a full suspension bike just isn't necessary. I've had them in the past but as others have said I like the efficient, fun, and fast feel of a hardtail/rigid bike.


----------



## telethor (Mar 22, 2007)

No 26er hardtail here. My 2 weapons are a rigid SS 29er an a 5" squishy. I have no desire to go back to a 26" hardtail at all.


----------



## rhyth (Feb 10, 2011)

I just built up a new one; my 26" hardtail is currently my only ride and goes a long way to keep me sane.


----------



## rafab (Aug 17, 2009)

I do:










And I'm building another one:


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

I still rock my Gary Fisher Piranha more than the Trek EX... it's just so much more fun! (and there is something strangely satisfying about riding a 26" gary fisher bike... ) 

will upgrade to something like an on-one 456 before too long though (love hardtails... requires some technique to ride well!)


----------



## disfocus (Aug 26, 2009)

Absolutely.
Had my Banshee Viento stolen in a break-in last week, and I loved it so much that when the insurance comes through (hopefully that's 'when' not 'if'...) I'm going to build another one pretty much the same.


----------



## omegachicken (Jul 28, 2006)

I have an old litespeed hardtail that I bought used that has become my main ride (especially since my 6" FS is out of commission with a broken chain stay and Ellsworth is dragging their feet with the warranty). I have a 29er ht that i've ridden both SS and geared, but i've always felt meh about it. The Litespeed just puts the biggest grin on my face.

I'm sure my riding buds are tired of hearing me say how much fun that bike is :thumbsup:


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2004)

redmr2_man said:


> I still ride/race mine with vbrakes. People look at me weird


Same here... 
Kinda funny and sad the way other fellow mtbr's turn up their noses when they see a bike with rim brakes.

Wouldn't want to be riding any other bike!


----------



## OnlyNativeUKnow (Jul 18, 2011)

I love mine! A c'dale F5, I just ride on single track with lots of switchbacks so not really that necessary for a 29'er or full suspension, yet


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I wouldn't want to have to ride a hardtail on the kind of chunky trails I often ride on my FS. It would require going back to riding in ways I left behind since getting spoiled by FS. It's a personal preference, I see many 26" hardtails on the same trails I ride, usually younger riders though.


----------



## Stevuke (Nov 14, 2010)

I love my 26" hardtail.. just a different way of riding, I ride it everywhere.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Theres a whole lot of us in the Vintage, Retro, Classic forum that do.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

I got 70mm of barely working squish on my 26" hardtail. It's got v-brakes too. And only one gear.

My current project involves a fixed/freewheel hub, 700c wheels with fat(ter) tires around 28mm or so, and an old Schwinn frame. 

I have yet to drink the 29" or the FS Kool Aid. I doubt (read "hope") I never will. :thumbsup:


----------



## interlude27 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

My most fun bike is a 30 pounds commie steel single speed old 26" that I built from spare parts. I even put a rack on it.


----------



## spadmike (Oct 6, 2008)

Just picked up an ibis tranny and am enjoying it. After riding a really slack all mountain rig and a 29er full sus. It is really different. I am having a hard time adjusting to to short wheel base and steep HA. I wanted a change up. I love the simplicity and light weight. I am hopping to sharpen my riding skills.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Only _always_.


----------



## ettienne-19 (Jul 7, 2011)

i got to take my neighbors giant revel 2 for a spin on some tight single track. It was fun for sure, liked how simple the ride was. Made me wish i had some left over money for one, i feel like a single speed would only make it even more fun.


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

careboy said:


> In fact, it's all I've ridden this year while my FS sits in the basement.


Uh?


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I just got a 2010 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert Hardtail. I liked the 29er but it felt big and ungainly so I went with the 26. I don't believe specialized makes a carbon frame HT 26er anymore so the market may have spoken but I prefer the standard wheels.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes.






















































Though I will admit to having lustful thoughts over something like a Banshee Paradox with large fork. Something like that will probably eventually replace my 26er hardtail, but I'm not exactly in a hurry.

Since, you know, you couldn't possibly ride a kiddie wheel hardtail on anything but smooth and mellow trails.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Flipping A.
29ers are just a passing fad. Like bar ends & long stems.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Drop by AM forum. Or, for example, Transition TransAm thread.


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey Scrublover...
You know 26" Hardtails can't be ridden in such terrain :thumbsup:


----------



## jorgerunfast (Dec 20, 2010)

definitely not alone! i just bought a Santa Cruz Chameleon to build up. 

for the value alone, I can't see myself ever changing. then again, i'm pretty recreational.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

HT 26er is all I own.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes. I plan on building up a new one soon, using a Gary Fisher Tassajara frame that I've been sitting on. All I'm missing is a QR15 fork to match the wheelset that I bought.


----------



## kinsMT (Jul 18, 2011)

Never owned anything but a 26" HT. Currently on a Trek 4500 with V brakes. Fast and light... but I can't say I haven't lusted after a FS after I've watched my riding buddies tackle routes I balk at.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

scrublover said:


> Yes.
> 
> Though I will admit to having lustful thoughts over something like a Banshee Paradox with large fork. Something like that will probably eventually replace my 26er hardtail, but I'm not exactly in a hurry.
> 
> Since, you know, you couldn't possibly ride a kiddie wheel hardtail on anything but smooth and mellow trails.


Some nice riding there Scrublover. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jaymo (Jun 12, 2007)

Still riding the cromo MOJO and lovin it....


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Here my newly rebuilt 26er.

I had cracked my old 26er frame after 10 years of use. Picked up a 29er and rode that for a year and a half and finally got a ebay chinese frame and rebuilt my 26er. It puts a grin on my face for sure.


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

As of right now, I still ride one, and still love it. But I love my squishees even more. Still keeping the HT for commuting, though.


----------



## scmtbiker (Jan 11, 2007)

Love mine. Giant XTC. Gets ridden a lot more than my full squish bike.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah I'll never stop riding my 26" hardtail. I have FS for when I do gnarly downhill stuff, but my yeah, my heart lies with my 26" hardtail. You'll never catch me on one of those fad 29ers'


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

Depends on where I'm riding. If on the flat, smooth trails my 26 HT is quick and accelerates wonderfully, but on the rocky, steep trails where I live now, I get eaten up alive on the thing. Even the best picked lines result in getting the crap beat out of me.


----------



## eauxgod (Jun 15, 2004)

Yessr...


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

As long as my back holds up I'll keep riding 26" hardtails. I just love the way they handle and how connected I feel when I'm riding them, every ride puts a silly grin on my face.


----------



## MAngel2 (Jul 16, 2011)

Bianchi D.I.S.S. SS. Been running strong for over 8 years. 26 inch wheels and all.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Love mine. Stock seat and post (cut down) for around town/skateparks. Nevegal's and Cane Creek Thudbuster for trails (set so I can actually extend my legs). Just under 32 pounds in the picture. A bit over 33 with the trail setup.


----------



## AndyRx7 (Feb 27, 2007)

Last year I sold my 7" SX Trail and built up a Ragley Blue Pig hardtail. Also acquired a 1994 Stumpjumper, full rigid SS. Now these are my only two bikes. I just find hardtails more fun. Haven't tried a 29er and not very interested.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

You're not alone. I love the way a hardtail feels to ride. People think I'm old skool but I really like it and prefer them to Full Suspension bikes. More of a connected feel to the trail, and cornering on a 26'in hardtail is one of the biggest rushes! I love sliding the rear all the way through a corner, and leaving a little rooster tail now and then.

People laugh at me for the rim brakes too! Tho, I'd have disks if the frame allowed for it, damn K2, lol.

Don't have any more current pics of it at the moment (just re-built it), but here they are. 
and yes, it is a single speed to top it all off!









Here it is hiding behind my K-monkey. Can you tell I love hardtails?









I know my next bike will inevitably wind up being full suspension, just because I need one, lol but I still see a nice hardtail 26 and have a strong urge to get one. I saw a real nice XTC carbon at the bike shop that came in on trade the other day, AWESOME bike! I rode one for a race once that a friend let me borrow and it was one of the best bikes I ever rode. But I have to keep telling myself I already own 2 bikes and no car, a new car needs to happen before too long.

Glad to see there is still a lot of 26in hard tail love.


----------



## polandspring88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Herger said:


> Love mine. Stock seat and post (cut down) for around town/skateparks. Nevegal's and Cane Creek Thudbuster for trails (set so I can actually extend my legs). Just under 32 pounds in the picture. A bit over 33 with the trail setup.


If you haven't already you should probably take that reflector off of the fork stanction.


----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

Here's my whip - unfortunatley this is where it usually is ridden to - work, but when I get a chance I hit the local trails and get it dirty.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I love my 26" HT. I first started on an older FS and didn't know what I was missing. My HT climbs like a cat and accelerates like a rocket (compared to my FS).


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

I still have my 26" snow bike from 1999. Old snowcats...

I rid my 29er most of the time, but my 26er gets plenty of attention. Nothing wrong with it at all.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

26" rigid SS 2010 Cannondale F9. It takes me everywhere! I built it from my parts box.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

+1 on the love for 26"ers. The same inertia that keeps the big wheels rolling through the rough stuff makes you pay to get them moving when the trails go up, and that makes a pretty big difference riding here, in both respects. So some days I climb easier, other days I bash the rocks easier, and it keeps things interesting.


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

09 Specialized Rockhopper Comp that I converted to SS. Love riding it.


----------



## htnswches (Mar 15, 2007)

26" hardtail you say? It's all I own, one SS and a geared one for times I wanna climb evrything. I've had F.S. but the hardtails are so much more rewarding. I too admit that the Banshee Paradox seems rather interesting......


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I like my 99 Stumpjumper. It's fun to switch back and forth between that and my 29ers. But for the time being, I prefer my 29ers. But I won't get rid of the Stumpjumper.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Never Stopped. But then I also love my rigid 29er.


----------



## SConaP1 (Jul 13, 2011)

aerius said:


> .......I'll keep riding 26" hardtails. I just love the way they handle and how connected I feel when I'm riding them, every ride puts a silly grin on my face.


I don't have the back issues...but THIS is exactly the way I feel. :thumbsup:

I've flirted with other bikes, set ups, even gears....but my 2004 P1 is all I want (or need, really)


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

polandspring88 said:


> If you haven't already you should probably take that reflector off of the fork stanction.


Hey, are you Swedish?

Because Swedes (and I should know, I'm surrounded by them, I live in MN), are more likely than any other group of people I've come across to come up with solutions to problems that don't exist. They also tend to think that words such as "unlikely" and "remote" are synonyms to "impending" and "assuredly."


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

While i do want a FS 26er in the near future, my hardtail 26 has served me very well and still gets treated like my #1 bike b/c it is. Ive tried 29ers just lightly (at work) and i dont like the feeling of reduced agility (im also just 5'8"). 
Whats crazy is how quickly theyve faded. Giant doesnt even make a 26" hardtail over ~600 bucks anymore... Kinda sad


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Ride a "26er" pretty much all of the time. Barely ride my 6" bike.


----------



## heppcat (Sep 21, 2010)

I have two 26" HTs. I'll get a FS when I'm old, brittle, and don't care about the line I take.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I've tried to ride full suspension, but I just can't get into it. But then again, I haven't ridden a super-high end FS yet.


----------



## thumbprinter (Aug 29, 2009)

erik1245 said:


> I got 70mm of barely working squish on my 26" hardtail. It's got v-brakes too. And only one gear.
> 
> My current project involves a fixed/freewheel hub, 700c wheels with fat(ter) tires around 28mm or so, and an old Schwinn frame.
> 
> I have yet to drink the 29" or the FS Kool Aid. I doubt (read "hope") I never will. :thumbsup:


um, i hate to be the one to break this to you but 700c = 29". hows that kool aid tasting? 

having said that, i also rock a hardtail 26er, POS fuji that i got on the cheap. its light and fast and fun.....


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

I started with a trek hmmm 750 I think back in92-93, upgraded to a Klein fervor blue nebula loaded, weight 22#, moved back 2 US it got stolen, then bought a rockmountain element t.o. fs, was a pretty nice ride & rode it for yrs. just wasn't the same as my Klein, found a 96 Klein attitude pro on Craigslist, put some new rubber on it, spd's, took it for a ride and sporting wood the rest of the day. That's what was missing the last 10 yrs, I'm 46 and still prefer the hardtail but to each their own


----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, I don't feel so lonely anymore!


----------



## ThumperGary (Oct 3, 2010)

This thread is killing me..... Currently on a Trek 4300. Bought a pair last year for me and my wife. I have offroad motorcycle(s) and was looking for something me and the wife could do. I never thought she would be tearing up the trails like she does. She goes all the time...even when I'm at work. Hits all the rough stuff and rides very well. :thumbsup:

So my buddy bought a GF High Five 29er. I usually can keep a good pace in front of him. Not any more. I was watching him last weekend on a trail we usually ride. It has a lot of half buried rocks sticking out on a bunch of the turns. He just glided over the stuff and pulls ahead while I bounce all over. So now I'm really wanting a FS bike. But I also like simplicity and low maintenance.

I have not rode a FS bicycle yet but seeing him pull so far ahead of me now has me really thinking about a new Camber. 

Question - will there be a huge difference stepping up to a better HT or will it take that FS bike to catch my buddy now? Because now I'm debating on a potential FS bike purchase....or will it take that FS 29er to catch him now? 

BTW: I never thought riding a bike could be so much fun. Just as or more then a motorcycle.....we have some great trails around here.


----------



## james68823 (Mar 25, 2011)

KiwiJohn said:


> Flipping A.
> 29ers are just a passing fad. Like bar ends & long stems.


Custom painted frame, or what is it?


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

ThumperGary said:


> This thread is killing me..... Currently on a Trek 4300. Bought a pair last year for me and my wife. I have offroad motorcycle(s) and was looking for something me and the wife could do. I never thought she would be tearing up the trails like she does. She goes all the time...even when I'm at work. Hits all the rough stuff and rides very well. :thumbsup:
> 
> So my buddy bought a GF High Five 29er. I usually can keep a good pace in front of him. Not any more. I was watching him last weekend on a trail we usually ride. It has a lot of half buried rocks sticking out on a bunch of the turns. He just glided over the stuff and pulls ahead while I bounce all over. So now I'm really wanting a FS bike. But I also like simplicity and low maintenance.
> 
> ...


It may be the fact that its a 29er is why hes pulling ahead, or his riding ability has gone up, not just suspension. From my experience where suspension makes you quicker is on the decent.


----------



## dhxc (Jul 22, 2011)

i personally would rather ride a hard tail any day! trails or not


----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

ThumperGary said:


> This thread is killing me..... Currently on a Trek 4300. Bought a pair last year for me and my wife. I have offroad motorcycle(s) and was looking for something me and the wife could do. I never thought she would be tearing up the trails like she does. She goes all the time...even when I'm at work. Hits all the rough stuff and rides very well. :thumbsup:
> 
> So my buddy bought a GF High Five 29er. I usually can keep a good pace in front of him. Not any more. I was watching him last weekend on a trail we usually ride. It has a lot of half buried rocks sticking out on a bunch of the turns. He just glided over the stuff and pulls ahead while I bounce all over. So now I'm really wanting a FS bike. But I also like simplicity and low maintenance.
> 
> ...


I've seen the same thing riding with guys on F/S bikes - there's no denying they are faster on the choppy trails - when things are smooth (the trails I like most anyway) and especially smooth and uphill I'm right with them. Proper air pressure goes a long way to a good riding hardtail. The biggest difference between the 2 bikes in your comparison is about $2000. I don't race (anymore) so a second or two here and there does not matter too much. I enjoy picking my lines and avoiding rocks instead of slamming them. And personally I like the most efficient (read as easiest) way to the top of the hill, comming back down has never been the problem. A Steel 29er hardtail may just be the best of both worlds.


----------



## jorgerunfast (Dec 20, 2010)

esundell90 said:


> It may be the fact that its a 29er is why hes pulling ahead, or his riding ability has gone up, not just suspension. From my experience where suspension makes you quicker is on the decent.


+1

I live in south florida, most of our trails are pretty straight and flat with half-buried rocks and roots sticking out. my brother and I both had 26" HT's and I would go into the trail 10 seconds ahead of him, and come out 45 seconds ahead.

then he bought a 29er.

he picked up a new GF Cobia HT 29er, and he smokes me. he's coming out of trails at least 20-30 seconds ahead of me. granted, he's gotten better, but those big wheels make a massive difference on our kind of terrain.

i don't think a FS 26er would be much help, on the contrary, it may even hurt you if you're riding straight-aways.

on the bright side, if you guys were to go at it on very technical singletrack with lots of climbs, you should be able to kick his butt :thumbsup:


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

Back in the mid 90's I swore I would never buy a FS, 15 years later I have never even thought about buying one. 15 years from now, I will have never even thought about buying a 29er.


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am pretty fresh into mountain biking having not ridden since I was a teenager and I'm now 32.
I have a Giant Rincon 26 hardtail and I love it. I have never ridden a 29er but I don't really think I need to.
I test rode a couple of FS bikes before I settled on a hardtail and I gotta say.....being 250 pounds (down from almost 280 btw) I haven't ridden a FS bike that didn't just feel like a mushy piece of crap to me. Like riding a big fluffy marshmallow down the trail. 
Of course I'm sure if I had wheelbarrows full of cash to spend I could get one set up just right for my fat butt, but I don't have wheelbarrows full of cash so it's a good ole hardtail for me and I love it so far.


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

congrats on the weight loss! But no matter how much you lose, the 26" HT will always feel more fun!


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

I see no reason to ride anything but a 26 HT. FS or 29 doesn't interest me.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

I sure like mine, but it has 1.25" slicks, a rear rack, a basket, a bell and gets me to work everyday.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

thumbprinter said:


> um, i hate to be the one to break this to you but 700c = 29". hows that kool aid tasting?
> 
> having said that, i also rock a hardtail 26er, POS fuji that i got on the cheap. its light and fast and fun.....


700c x 23mm road slicks sure ain't the same as 29" mtb knobbies.


----------



## Kriss_falle (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a 26 ht and also a 29er ht and boy are they different. I enjoy more ridng my 29er than my 26 since it rolls easier over obstacles, but definetly ht...


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

thumbprinter said:


> um, i hate to be the one to break this to you but 700c = 29". hows that kool aid tasting?


You do know 700x28 is much closer in size to a 26 x 2.x than a 29er wheel, right?

EDIT: eric1245 already covered it.


----------



## Slumberjack (Jan 19, 2011)

I only have a 26r. Steel, hardtail, rigid fork, geared and feared.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Its my race bike...........


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

centershot said:


> Wondering if I'm the last one - I still very much enjoy riding my Trek 6500 hardtail. I find it fairly light and quick on the trails - easy to flick around and catch a little air from time to time. All I see are 29er F/S bikes - makes me wonder if I'm the last of a dieing breed.


You're not part of a dissapearing breed: my wife rides a 26er hardtail, because she likes the way it climbs, handles in tight singletrack and, costs way less to maintain....it's 1 x 9 too. She's tried FS, 29er, 27 gears...none beat her trusty 26er !
In my own case, i also ride a HT...with a rigid fork ! Although, i may be a little off thread because it's a 29er...at least, i qualify for the light and simple mentality because it's a singlespeed:thumbsup: ... i've also been through the FS, multigeared experience and have settled for less and more at the same time.
Be well !


----------



## Singlespeed McGee (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm still on a 26" HT, actually going to be almost entirely upgrading the drivetrain not too far from now. Is a 1x9, soon to be a 2x9; going to an XT medium cage rear, SLX double front, SLX shifters coming from a short cage X9 rear. I dont have the legs for 1x9 just yet


----------



## Willyg289 (May 17, 2011)

I love mine! 
But to be fair I havent ridden anything but 26er hardtails...


----------



## AlexAbroad (Jun 26, 2011)

I've had my 26" hardtail for ages now, it is an old Azonic DS2 frame and has been an all rigid trials bike, a singlespeed jump bike, and is now a geared do-it-all bike. Though it's a tiny tiny frame (14"!) I use it for light cross country work, (smallish) jumps, and trials if needs be.

Are 29ers becoming that dominant?


----------



## 08_Yukon hard tail (Sep 14, 2008)

hammer fest day = Giant XTC AO 26er light & fast.

training ride = Giant Trance X2


----------



## FroggyBiker (Jan 26, 2009)

never had a 29er....dont want one either.... seems kinda assanine to me..... I just dont need the extra 3 inches of wheel and tire....cource I wont own one of theses poorly made new bikes either....mines a complete custom 2000 GT Timberline frame built from the ground up to take a pounding ..rides Alot nicer than anything made today...... and I know I been building custom bikes for nearly 27 years now I gotta wonder why people want these 29ers????... to me just seems silly..... like a tap dancing werewolf in drag!!...... bet that one made ya scratch yer head huh! NARF


----------



## nick6sic6 (Apr 14, 2011)

Of course....Lots of people still love their hardtails.What full-suspension world is yours ?
Here's mine : GT Outpost, rebuilted with almost completely new parts and rides smoothly and sweet !


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Stll my favorite.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

Love my 2003 Kona Kula Deluxe; in fact, I love it so much, I have two more NOS backup frames in case some dildo steals it or I wreck it.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

*26ers are here to stay*

Out of three bikes, my 1996 trek 7000 hardtail (converted to a singlespeed) still puts the biggest grin on my face when I take it for a spin! I think it has to do with the geometry that manufacturers used back then... longer top tubes/shorter seat stays and wheelbase. It seems as though newer bikes have been "dumbed down" to a point.

Trek 7000
Giant Trance X2
Specialized EVO HT 29er


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

*of course I do, they're better than 29ers...*

I have a GF superfly frame in my basement. built it up, it sat around, tore it back down.
IMO any one of my current 26er HT's is more fun than all of the 29ers I've tried so far.
horses for courses (or rather- horses for riders!)

so, is what I ride a problem for you?
cause I couldn't care less what you ride...


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Still have 3! Full rigid 2x8, 100mm 1x8 21 pounder (both aluminum) and the trusty 853 2x9/100mm.


----------



## weaverwins (Dec 28, 2008)

mechBgon said:


> Yeah, when it's all been said and done, my 26" hardtail is still the bike that puts the silly grin on my face.


whats that setup you have going for that contour? does it come out shaky? why not mount on helmet?


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I still ride mine. I love the hardtail. I want it to be rigid again though. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of the sexy beast of a bike. So instead I will bore you with the spec list!

Kona Explosif frame( 09)
Chris King headset
Fox Vanilla RLC fork
Chris King hubs laced to Mavic UST rims and Continental Trail King tubeless tires
Avid Juicy Seven brakes
Easton Monkeylite XC carbon bars
Moots ti seatpost
XTR cranks

Can't recall the stem. I'm a dummy.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

nick6sic6 said:


> Of course....Lots of people still love their hardtails.What full-suspension world is yours ?
> Here's mine : GT Outpost, rebuilted with almost completely new parts and rides smoothly and sweet !


Those red spoke nipples are awesome. I want...


----------



## Singlespeed McGee (Jun 14, 2009)

The pictures will be outdated in a few days but heres mine as of last afternoon. Soon to go on will be an XT rear and SLX front deraileurs, SLX shifters, new wheels (Mavic 717's laced to XT hubs) and rotors (avid cleansweeps).


----------



## Locojay (Feb 22, 2011)

What if I still like my 26/24 HT? Do I qualify for this thread?


----------



## Camofrog (Jul 25, 2011)

i used to go off huge jumps on a Schwinn with a banana seat. Hardtails 4ever!


----------



## rgc52 (Apr 28, 2010)

Still riding my 95 Cannondale F700- Love it !!


----------



## spadmike (Oct 6, 2008)

Can a 26er be made to corner as good as a 29er? I took mine out for a ride last night and loved the nimbleness of the bike. The only thing I wish I could do on it is rails the corners as fast and I would have my favorite bike! Bigger tires? What do you all think?:thumbsup:


----------



## TMLGN (Jul 25, 2011)

What's wrong with HT bikes? FS are the only thing worth riding or what?


----------



## TMLGN (Jul 25, 2011)

double post please delete sorry mods


----------



## Alex774r (Jul 22, 2011)

I love how one of the first comments said "I don't remember the last time I saw a high end 26" hardtail in a shop. 3 or 4 years ago maybe." well it would seem he is wrong since almost everyone else that commented loves there 26" hardtail and posted pictures of some very nice high quality bikes.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

thumbprinter said:


> um, i hate to be the one to break this to you but* 700c = 29". * hows that kool aid tasting?
> 
> having said that, i also rock a hardtail 26er, POS fuji that i got on the cheap. its light and fast and fun.....


Really......try again; oh, and put down the bong first.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

Alex774r said:


> I love how one of the first comments said "I don't remember the last time I saw a high end 26" hardtail in a shop. 3 or 4 years ago maybe." well it would seem he is wrong since almost everyone else that commented loves there 26" hardtail and posted pictures of some very nice high quality bikes.


That poster is obviously unaware of the numerous custom frame shops who's business is primarily hardtails in all kinds of exotic metallurgy. Good chance he never heard of repack as well.


----------



## Cadiell (Apr 23, 2005)

Its all I have ever known


----------



## jorgerunfast (Dec 20, 2010)

Steeljaws said:


> Really......try again; oh, and put down the bong first.


errrrr.... they are the same thing dude. a 29er is a fat 700.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

FroggyBiker said:


> never had a 29er....dont want one either.... seems kinda assanine to me..... I just dont need the extra 3 inches of wheel and tire....cource I wont own one of theses poorly made new bikes either....mines a complete custom 2000 GT Timberline frame built from the ground up to take a pounding ..rides Alot nicer than anything made today...... and I know I been building custom bikes for nearly 27 years now I gotta wonder why people want these 29ers????... to me just seems silly..... like a tap dancing werewolf in drag!!...... bet that one made ya scratch yer head huh! NARF


29ers are a lot of fun. They really rip over terrain real well. And the complaints about their handling are a lot more due to the rider than the bike. I've found my 29er HT to be nearly as maneuverable in the dense woods up here as my HT ss 26er. It is a diffrent ride though and you carry a lot more speed so you have to keep that in mind. I find my 26er is more fun on the really technical trails with jumps and the like, and the 29 is my choice for trail riding and long hauls and racing.

I don't regret my derision to buy one, its a lot of fun, but I would have regretted getting rid of my 26in HT because they still have their uses.


----------



## spadmike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Is this high end enough?*

My Ibis Tranny at my shop.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

newish but fun


----------



## nanunanu (Aug 18, 2010)

Still love my Yeti ARC. Light and rides oh'so right!


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

Still love my Homegrown. And the new bike I still lust for is a Yeti Arc. I suppose if I lived in Colorado I might want an FS for the downhills, but I don't see the point in spending the money here.

As for a 29er, I don't have a lot of seat time so I can't really say. I tried one once (a FS Specialized) and have to say it was heavy and unresponsive compared to my Homegrown.


----------



## meinderh (Jul 26, 2011)

I love mine but maybe that's cuz I don't do too much technical single track. bike feels solid and responds well
of course I've yet to climb on a 29er


----------



## TMLGN (Jul 25, 2011)

Can someone school me why hardtails dont rank good in the MTB world anymore?


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

TMLGN said:


> Can someone school me why hardtails dont rank good in the MTB world anymore?


I think its because people equate suspension with being better. More flashy technology = better. But sometimes simple is really best. And honestly, if you're like me and pretty much only ride hard tails, then go to FS, you're actually a hell of a lot more capable rider. Sure the ride on an HT isn't the easiest on your back or your body, but it does reward you with a sense of achievement and awesome every time you ride one. To me, it takes a good bit of talent to get an HT down a technical decent. Sure I do it slower than my friends on 6in travel FS bikes, but I can do it and not be hardly able to ride it or do it so slowly that the FR guys are waiting for 10 min. at the bottom of a run. I just feel more accomplished riding down a tough decent on an HT.


----------



## morphosity (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes. Every time I ride the thing I remember why I don't sell it.

I find the religious fervour of the 29er kool aid comments very amusing. We are talking about bicycles, ride the one you want, if it makes you smile, it's all good, right?


----------



## DooFlotchy (Jul 19, 2011)

Won't give mine up, future upgrades will stay rigid too...hope that the first trail dip never stops making me grin.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Crazydad said:


> Still love my Homegrown. And the new bike I still lust for is a Yeti Arc. I suppose if I lived in Colorado I might want an FS for the downhills, but I don't see the point in spending the money here.
> 
> As for a 29er, I don't have a lot of seat time so I can't really say. I tried one once (a FS Specialized) and have to say it was heavy and unresponsive compared to my Homegrown.


Yep 29er = heavy and unresponsive.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

FroggyBiker said:


> never had a 29er....dont want one either.... seems kinda assanine to me..... I just dont need the extra 3 inches of wheel and tire....cource I wont own one of theses poorly made new bikes either....mines a complete custom 2000 GT Timberline frame built from the ground up to take a pounding ..rides Alot nicer than anything made today...... and I know I been building custom bikes for nearly 27 years now I gotta wonder why people want these 29ers????... to me just seems silly..... like a tap dancing werewolf in drag!!...... bet that one made ya scratch yer head huh! NARF


I have a 09 G.T. Peace 9R multi, its awsome. But, the bike below is my baby, I love it, like you said, rides better than anything out there...and I have been building customs 36 years.1992 G.T. Richter 8.0 (18")


----------



## theZapper (Jun 20, 2010)

I tried out my buddies 29er and it felt sloppy and heavy. I think I'll stick with my nimble 26er


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

theZapper said:


> I tried out my buddies 29er and it felt sloppy and heavy. I think I'll stick with my nimble 26er


Tha's not a hardtail. :sad:


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Some pics of mine with the latest updates (dont mind the pedal covers, its for test rides). All thats left of the stock bike are the deraileurs, shifters, and frame... 
















...but i think i need to reduce the travel back to 100-110mm.


----------



## TC (Dec 6, 2006)

*10 chameleon*

my all arounder

Mile, Montara Mnt-Pacifica, Ca


----------



## troje (Jul 29, 2011)

Prefer the 26'ers as well. Just don't see the reason to switch.


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not interested in 29er's. 

The acceleration thing make me hesitant, because of the taller wheels.

Although I have ridden my Mongoose 29er a plenty in the woods. My little Diamong back 26 will cream the Mongoose though....I'm much more agile on the DB.

FS bikes don't turn me on at all... First I don't like how they look and I really ..I don't need one unless I do lots of major drops and downhill fast.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I love my 26 inch hard tail. But are we dinosaurs? I don't think the major bike companies even make high end hard tail 26s.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Ailuropoda said:


> I love my 26 inch hard tail. But are we dinosaurs? I don't think the major bike companies even make high end hard tail 26s.


 Spec, Orbea, Trek, Merida, Scott, ibis, etc. all make high end 26.


----------



## josh_pl (Nov 26, 2010)

still have 26 HT- good old banshee scirocco


----------



## iloj (Oct 20, 2009)

Ive got a fully rigid 26 thats a great bike - like many others have said, take it out on a rather blah trail and it becomes fun gain. Nothing builds skill better than riding rigid ! Someone also said hat they haven't seen one in their shop for 3 to 4 years - well, nothing ever breaks or goes out of whack on my rigid - ever ! I'm always replacing busted crap on my FS bike. All that being said, I rarely take out my old rigid anymore, but when I do, it's a blast. Nothing feels better than blasting down a rock garden on a rigid (when you do it right), the body is still, and the bike is just floating and flowing underneath you......


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

I've ridden a few 29ers, and they just feel sluggish to me. If I want to ride big wheels on a trail, I'll grab my CX bike.

I love my 26" Stumpy FS, but my "go to" always seems my 26" Quiring 1X10 scandium hardtail.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

How does scandium ride?


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

Not here. Every time I ride a 26" hardtail, I feel like someone just beat me up compared to riding my 29er. I can't tell much difference in "snappy handling" or acceleration, but I can tell a difference when I roll over a bunch of roots. The 26er hardtails feel like I am hitting the brakes. Could just be my lack of skills though.


----------



## kapaso (Sep 15, 2007)

erik1245 said:


> Tha's not a hardtail. :sad:


SHHHH

Somebody flipped his lockout, and he doesn't know.


----------



## chickenwing71 (Jul 31, 2011)

I absolutely loved my 2005 Trek 6500 (like the OP). It was my first real mountain bike that didn't come from walmart. Stood up to five years of abuse. I've tried friends' fs bikes and just didn't like the feel - I grew up on bmx, and hardtail mountain bikes are all I've liked since. A few months ago I finally broke the frame on the 6500, and I'm definitely replacing it with another hardtail!


----------



## AntagonistHero (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm poor so I only have the 1 bike, but I ride EVERYTHING on it. Including downhill trails. I've ridden the fancy FS 29er's but rolling over everything isn't as fun as the challenge of picking just the right line. Must be the Auto-X/Road Racer in me that just won't die.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Some beautiful bikes here.*

I have three, here is a pick of mine that has the most miles. Although, right now I typically ride a 120mm fs since I live next to some pretty rocky and steep trails. I spent three months in Mississippi and Tennessee last summer and put in some good miles on my HT. All three of mine are aluminum, Homegrown, Zaskar, and Attitude. I would like to ride a carbon HT and see how that rides.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 8, 2009)

still a huge fan of my 26" 1x9.

i ride some choppy little tight trails, and i like to feel the ground beneath me and bang out roots and rocks instead of plushly soaking them up with an FS.

Plan to ride HT FOOORREEEEEVVVVVEEEERRRRR ( sandlot voice)


----------



## dirtnut (Jul 30, 2011)

I love my 26" Gary Fisher Tass. I've ridden 29er FS but not as fun


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

There are places and times for riding my FSs, but the most fun is on my hardtail. Smooth or rocky, it is the bike that puts a stupid grin (not silly grin--stupid grin!) on my face. Yes, I usually limit those rides to 2 hours or less on my rocky trails, and there is a higher chance of a sore back, and sore everything. But it is the most fun.

I had started to launch off stuff on my hardtail in the last year. I did not want to break my expensive, custom, steel xc hardtail, so I bought an On-One 456 for when I feel like hitting it hard. That puts a stupid grin on my face too.

Rented a 29er hardtail a few years ago to see what that was about. It rode fine, but not that different from my 26er. No need to invest in a different wheel size.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

I still love my 26 HT too, here's an inspirational video, watch Ninos magic starting around 1:30, but watch the whole thing.....

http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1016650/scott-launches-new-spark-and-dominates-world-cup-xco-podium-in-mont-sainte-anne


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

Just look at this thing and tell me it doesn't put the spring in your pants: https://yetifan.com/mikewultimate111.jpg


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

That course looks crazy. Great looking yet.


----------



## CroMoHo (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, I ride a whole bunch of 29rs..... Just not as good as my two 26ers though.
I also have a 700c, or I mean 29r....or wait...no, it's a 700c. Whatever the hell you're supposed to call em'. I think 29rs are pathetically overrated, but the 700c?....now there's a real man's wheel!


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

scrublover said:


> Yes.
> Though I will admit to having lustful thoughts over something like a Banshee Paradox with large fork. Something like that will probably eventually replace my 26er hardtail, but I'm not exactly in a hurry.
> 
> Since, you know, you couldn't possibly ride a kiddie wheel hardtail on anything but smooth and mellow trails.


I have a Santa Cruz Chameleon and just bought a Fisher X-Caliber. The X-Cal showed me that I could like the big wheels, I'd even go as far as to say I like them better*, but it's not nearly as fun as my Chameleon when the trail gets interesting.

If the paradox is half as good as I think it will be, it'll replace both my X-Cal and Chameleon. I've got some deciding to do over the winter. I'm either going to add a GF Rumblefish or replace the X-cal with a paradox, or do both if finances allow. I don't think the Chameleon will be replaced until I try a paradox though.

* I thought about qualifying liking the big wheels better to say I like them better on the buff to semi-buff trail I ride in Wisconsin, but then I thought about it. I took the X-Cal back to PA this summer and beat the piss out of it and was totally surprised with how well it handles the rough stuff. It was the XC geometry and short fork that held me back, not the big wheels. If anything the big wheels helped on the root invested trails I ride when I go visit my parents. Put those big wheels on something with a longer fork and a little more playful geometry and I think it would totally eliminate my love for my chameleon. I just wonder if the Paradox would be as fun as the Chameleon at a place like Ray's MTB Parks.


----------



## aries14 (Nov 23, 2005)

I tore down my TREK 8500 and moved most of the parts to my new Air 9… Been thinking about building up the 8500 again, but doing it real nice. All I need is a drive train, breaks and a saddle!


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Fat Chance Yo Eddie. Steel is real.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

In January I had a 26er, 29er and an FS bike.
This arrived in early May.
Now I have no 29er and no FS bike.
If I ever catch someone trying to steal it, I'll drop them down a mine shaft.
I really, really like this bike in all it's 1.5 and small wheeled madness.
This bike can do anything, I've yet to ride a 29er I thought could do everything as well as this.

Also, on steeps I found the 29er (medium Inbred) would buzz my crotch, anyone else get that?


----------



## jorgerunfast (Dec 20, 2010)

Fix the Spade said:


> In January I had a 26er, 29er and an FS bike.
> This arrived in early May.
> Now I have no 29er and no FS bike.
> If I ever catch someone trying to steal it, I'll drop them down a mine shaft.
> ...


effin' sweet... what is it? post specs!


----------



## Boognish (May 27, 2004)

I have a 1992 Kestrel that I still love. She and I have been through many miles and good times.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Fix the Spade said:


> Also, on steeps I found the 29er (medium Inbred) would buzz my crotch, anyone else get that?


No, but if mine did that, I would never sell it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

hey hero, that's a real nice shot of your c dale. 

i still love my 26er HT. as a matter of fact, riding my fully rigid 29er HT makes me ride better on the 26er.

i rode one of the new salsa FS 29er's a week ago though and let me tell you, my next new bike will be a niner dualie when the prices get reasonable or i start making more money...


----------



## skaterqwertyuiop (Jul 22, 2010)

I ride my hardtail everywhere but lift accessed trails and one particular local DH trail. 
I'll upload a better pic from the trails soon.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

1992 Kestral???!!! Well you sir have clearly not been doing your part to support the bicycle industry.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Only ride hardtails, for some reason. Have both 29 and 26, with the 26 single speed being ridden all the time at the moment. A lot of fun!


----------



## FSR.Dude (Feb 26, 2011)

I can't ever imagine being without a 26" hardtail mtn bike. Here are pics of my 1997 Specialized Stumpjumper M2 and 1998 Specialized Stumpjumper M2 Pro hardtails. Including these, I've owned 3 Stumpy M2's over the years.

I've also included a pic of my 1997 DBR V-Link Pro Carbon Fiber dualie, which I largely ride as a hardtail (with rear shock locked out most of the time). I'm looking to replace that bottom feeder Manitou on the DBR with a vintage Marzocchi Z2 or Z1 Bomber, similar to the one on my 1998 Stumpy. 

I've become spoiled with the plushness of my FSR Stumpjumper Comp dualie, which I ride exclusively on longer rides because the hardtails beat me up too much on any ride longer than 10 miles.

I, too, owned a 29er, but it felt too sluggish to me - it weighed around 31 lbs. However, I'd bet I would like a lighter weight model because I did appreciate how a 29er seemed to iron out the trails like a 26er could never do.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

29er is too sluggish for me and not as easy to flick. So I'll stick with 26.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

AC/BC said:


> 29er is too sluggish for me and not as easy to flick. So I'll stick with 26.


Ding! Same feeling here.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

tl;dr but... no


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a trek 8500 and the thing is a blast! It's so responsive and you know exactly what the bike it doing. I recently bought a SantaCruz blur xc and I still need to get it set up right, but riding back to back, the Trek holds it's own. 

I can't say on a 29er ...... 

This is what I always wanted but never found one >



















and here is another I wish I had >










..and finally, this is what I have .... I think it's a year older than the above examples, like a Y2K model>


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

I've only ridden 2 mtb hardtails. First was a Speesh P1.AM, now I ride an Evil Sovereign. I love my steel hardtail & with high volume tires, it's very comfortable going over roots n rocks. A FS bike would be fun but the trails I ride the most simply do not require it. Like some have said, the hardtail makes it more fun as I have smooth flowy trails with tech, rough sections.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Still ride my "vintage" Stumpjumper once in a while!!


----------



## taco bonk (Jul 19, 2011)

FSR.Dude said:


> Here are pics of my 1997 Specialized Stumpjumper M2 .


Great bike! I have the same M2 in the stand right now being reborn as a 1x9 rigid with mustache bars.

I love my 26 hardtails and have yet to find a 29er that feels a nimble and responsive as they do. I've ridden everything from C-dale to Specialized GF and Trek but nothing I have found compares to the smile I get from my Klein or Stumpy 26er.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*26 or 29er??*

I'm still loving my 26 SS. My Niner feels big and slow. I like the Niner, but I'm not sure if i miss the SS or the 26. Anybody else? Thanks


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Jan 26, 2007)

centershot said:


> Wondering if I'm the last one - I still very much enjoy riding my Trek 6500 hardtail. I find it fairly light and quick on the trails - easy to flick around and catch a little air from time to time. All I see are 29er F/S bikes - makes me wonder if I'm the last of a dieing breed.


I have the very same bike, with many upgraded parts, mind you. And it's a few years old. And it still passes 29ers, 26ers, dual suspensions, rigids, etc. just fine. You are not the last one, by any means. I love my hardtail, especially when I'm booking it up climbs, then bombing down the other side (I love tubeless tires, too). I think if you're happy with whatever bike you own, a high level of zen will exist, and you will just kinda become one with the bike and flow on it. I'm not knocking any tire size or suspension preference, but I'm pretty happy with what I've got. I started out on a 26 HT, and will continue to dance with the one who brought me.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

henrymiller1 said:


> I'm still loving my 26 SS. My Niner feels big and slow. I like the Niner, but I'm not sure if i miss the SS or the 26. Anybody else? Thanks


This is a question with no definite answer. Which is why I say get both.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

first mountain bike, started off as a 2003 avalanche small
this








into this


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes, I still like my 26" hardtail. I've heard some folks declare that the 26er hardtail is obsolete and dead...my bike doesn't feel dead, it feels very much alive and well, thank you very much. Absolute statements like that are silly.


----------



## jorgerunfast (Dec 20, 2010)

Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> I have a trek 8500 and the thing is a blast! It's so responsive and you know exactly what the bike it doing. I recently bought a SantaCruz blur xc and I still need to get it set up right, but riding back to back, the Trek holds it's own.
> 
> I can't say on a 29er ......
> 
> ...


i'm about to sell my 2001 Trek 8500 (the red one you have posted at the very top).

it's got a criminally low number of miles on it, but the paint is pretty beat up thanks to some recent spills and my girlfriend attempting to mount our bikes without me (her pedals literally tore off a ton of paint, it's depressing). i'm thinking of parting it out, let me know if you're interested. it's a 17.5", everything works absolutely perfect. i just bought a Santa Cruz Chameleon that's more my size which is the only reason I'm selling. Unfortunately, I can't afford to keep both. I would love to keep my 8500 for future builds and stuff, it's incredibly light.


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi, my name is Chris. I am old and brittle, I have a long stem and bar ends, and I ride a hardtail. I have been riding a hardtail ever since I started riding over 35 years ago. I started on smaller hardtails, but then, they got bigger and more expensive. Now, when I am not riding a hardtail, I find myself thinking about riding a hardtail. I have even had dreams about it. I have even found myself waking up early, and yes, riding my hardtail. I often ride my hardtail alone, but sometimes with others. Last weekend, I rode my hardtail and then drove home, only to find myself riding my hardtail again.

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=630951&stc=1&d=1312494147


----------



## taco bonk (Jul 19, 2011)

He said hardtail 9 times in a single post. 


He's clearly obsessed.:thumbsup:


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> I have a trek 8500 and the thing is a blast! It's so responsive and you know exactly what the bike it doing. I recently bought a SantaCruz blur xc and I still need to get it set up right, but riding back to back, the Trek holds it's own.


looks like you like trek lol there's a local guy selling a 06 8900 zr frame for $140, if your interested i can talk to him


----------



## jorgerunfast (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky916 said:


> looks like you like trek lol there's a local guy selling a 06 8900 zr frame for $140, if your interested i can talk to him


what size? that's a sweet frame.


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

I made the mistake of choosing a 26er hardtail instead of a 29er when I bought my first mountain bike. I'm glad I did. The 29er rolls so easily over stuff. It keeps its momentum so much better. Why would I prefer it? I liked Ford power growing up. Sure, I could have gone Chevy or Chrysler big block but I enjoyed getting everything I could out of my 302/347 small block. I feel the same way about the 26er. I like that it's a bit more rough riding than the 29er. I just enjoy the challenge. Will I go to a 29er in the future? Highly likely. But there's no way anyone is ever taking my 26er HT away from me. Nope. Not happening.


----------



## NepaJames (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a 26" hardtail and 29er f/s.
I often find myself riding my hardtail more often. Hardtail will always be deep in my blood.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

bridgestone14 said:


> I have three, here is a pick of mine that has the most miles. Although, right now I typically ride a 120mm fs since I live next to some pretty rocky and steep trails. I spent three months in Mississippi and Tennessee last summer and put in some good miles on my HT. All three of mine are aluminum, Homegrown, Zaskar, and Attitude. I would like to ride a carbon HT and see how that rides.


super jelly 
love that bike


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

I loooooooooooooooooove mine.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Just bought a brand new Stumpy FSR but am still in love with my rigid single speed


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

newnan3 said:


> How does scandium ride?


It's a Quiring, so it is light and stiff but not harsh :thumbsup:


----------



## habsfan (Jun 10, 2011)

Yep, I actually just gave my old Jamis HT to my nephew and went to a 29r. Miss the hell out of my old friend and I'm thinking about being an Indian Giver and asking for it back!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I haven't ridden my 29'er rigid in awhile. Having too much fun on these, which many think are "on their way out" :lol:

LOVE










LOVE


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

I like mine enough to resist spending money on any thing nicer and newer. Ride the heck out of this 12 year old Trek ZX7000. Smiling the whole time!
It's fairly light, tough, and climbs like crazy. Sometimes I get FS envy when following a FS rig down a rooty hill, but enjoy the challenge of picking my lines to avoid the big stuff.
Here it is after a little muddier ride than we expected.


----------



## coming (Jul 25, 2011)

......


----------



## coming (Jul 25, 2011)

.......


----------



## schnide (Aug 12, 2011)

I just sold my 26er HT and am looking for a slacker 26er HT for an all mountain HT bike. I guess if I had twice as much money to spend I might go FS, but I don't.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

schnide said:


> I just sold my 26er HT and am looking for a slacker 26er HT for an all mountain HT bike. I guess if I had twice as much money to spend I might go FS, but I don't.


Try an On-One 456 (in whichever frame material fits your budget/style).


----------



## schnide (Aug 12, 2011)

Shalom said:


> Try an On-One 456 (in whichever frame material fits your budget/style).


Good call. A Summer Season is my top pick!


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Seeing as I'm into vintage MTB's everything I own is 26" and fully rigid.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

I actually prefer to ride my old Kona King Kahuna hardtail over my relatively new Trek EX8 FSR.

I had a 2001 Kona Caldera that I was very happy with, but found that it had suffered a cracked head tube a couple of years ago. Kona couldn't help with a replacement frame, so thought it might be time to "upgrade" into the FSR world. Then, as luck would have it, I scored an ebay win on the titanium King Kahuna frame and swapped the components over from the Caldera. Been using the Kahuna as my primary ride since. I should probably sell the Trek, but it looks purrty in my garage.

Don't know why, but I'm just not buying into the whole 29er scene, despite the popularity.


----------



## 08_Yukon hard tail (Sep 14, 2008)

Still my all time favorite


----------



## scarynickname (Jan 10, 2006)

I ride an old (01/02) Trek 4300, so yeah I still ride a hardtail.


----------



## spadmike (Oct 6, 2008)

I've been riding my hard tail exclusively lately and am really enjoying it. I've own so many top brand full suspension bikes but fir what ever reason my ibis tranny floats my boat. Light, nimble an no pedal bob! Plus really fun!


----------



## keke (Jul 21, 2008)

I still ride my 26" HT, and i would never buy a 29-ner (HT or FS) because they are all ugly as hell, those big wheels just look ridiculous to me.


----------



## Gflash (Nov 7, 2004)

Being on the vertically challenged side, I test rode a 29er and it just did not feel right to me and handling seemed sluggish. Seems the 29er thing is biased toward the non-vertically challenged. I'll keep my Cannondale hardtail with V-Brakes and my trusty 2007 Specialized Epic with 26" tires!


----------



## badgermtb (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes. Love my TransAM.


----------



## asv (Jan 24, 2011)

centershot said:


> Wondering if I'm the last one - I still very much enjoy riding my Trek 6500 hardtail. I find it fairly light and quick on the trails - easy to flick around and catch a little air from time to time. All I see are 29er F/S bikes - makes me wonder if I'm the last of a dieing breed.


You are not alone. Part of the problem is that manufacturers only put the ugly 26 HT models in the US market so people don't buy them. In other countries they have better color combinations which still makes them appealing. One example is the specialized stumpjumper comp 2011, the 26er color is terrible but the 29er colors are great.

I ride and race my Orbea Satellite and have a ton of fun with it :thumbsup:

The day you need a 29er FS to make you smile, you lost the passion.


----------



## asv (Jan 24, 2011)

John Tomac MTB ride - YouTube

John Tomac beating a 26er HT, you can handle this bike as it if is an extension of your body.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

I'm a die hard 26er guy (have ridden 29ers, didn't vibe with them). Currently building an AM hardtail, in the 26" flavor of course.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Does This Count?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Goodness all those power skids! :lol: Would you kick me out if I said I only own 26" and love them but kinda wanna try a rigid fixed gear 29'er?


----------



## A2M (Aug 15, 2011)

I love both of mine!!


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Goodness all those power skids! :lol: Would you kick me out if I said I only own 26" and love them but kinda wanna try a rigid fixed gear 29'er?


You won't be dissapointed !


----------



## Toomanybikes (Oct 16, 2004)

I just bought another one today, so yes.


----------



## ridingaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

I only own one bike and it's a 26" hard tail. It's a love/hate relationship.  I'm only 5'8 so 26" wheels and a 17" frame feels perfect for me. Although I wouldn't mind picking up a full susp. 26er...


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

Mine!! I love it, but it has taken the back seat since I got my new Enduro a couple months ago.


----------



## rcp916 (Aug 27, 2010)

ALWAYS!!! Since this picture I have upgraded the fork to a Fox Talas and the cranks to a set Shimano Deore LX Hollowtech's I had laying around:thumbsup:


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Clearly i must build a 29 SS. Bring on the Salsa El Mariachi.


----------



## jerryboi (Aug 12, 2011)

Im still using my KHS hardtail sometimes even i do have a FS stumpy.. could not let her go for some reason....


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Rcp916
Wanna sell that fork? 

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G


----------



## spadmike (Oct 6, 2008)

Coming from a full suspension bike,does anyone have any advice for improving my stability on descents on a hard tail? I feel very twitchy at higher speeds and am constantly hitting the breaks.


----------



## netbeing (Aug 17, 2011)

I am looking for a good used one on CL now...


----------



## rcp916 (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah I'd sell that fork. PM sent Ricky916


----------



## spadmike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Rode my 29er today and...*

I am lucky enough to own many bikes which include a 29er full suspension. I have been riding my 26er hard tail the last few weeks exclusively and decided to take out the big wheel bike today. I realized that tire selection can make a huge difference on how any bike rides, regardless of size! My 26er has some very good tires that work well in my area and my 29er not so much! I actually felt less confident on the 29er today! I guess I need to change my tires! I did not feel that it was any less agile, and I did feel less fatigued as it rolls over everything so well. To me, the whole 26 vs 29 thing is very subjective, much like saying one brand of bike or suspension is better than another. I hope 26er hard tails don't become extinct!


----------



## Metalized (Apr 1, 2009)

I ride a 26" HT exclusively. Rode a junker Schwinn for years until the frame was totally shot, then built up an XL Chameleon this spring and couldn't be happier. It's super fast and agile, plus has taken stairs, 1-4ft drops and rough descents repeatedly with no issue. I don't do any massive jumps or drops, so why waste the cash to build an FS up ?


----------



## davewinters (Feb 16, 2008)

*old school*

Someone told me that they even have shock absorbers on new bikes! And disk brakes!

(still riding my Fisher from the 80's)


----------



## ridingaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

davewinters said:


> Someone told me that they even have shock absorbers on new bikes! And disk brakes!
> 
> (still riding my Fisher from the 80's)


:thumbsup:


----------



## patk (Jan 20, 2008)

zrm said:


> Fat Chance Yo Eddie. Steel is real.


:thumbsup: +1. Been using Vicious Cycles fork on mine the past few years. How is do you have it set up?


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

*I'd say I do..*

If I didn't like them I wouldn't have put out the cash to get this brand new beauty!


----------



## DH.FR.0ne (Jul 17, 2010)

Hardtails are the best bikes to practise on. They teach you flow and proper line choice. Anyone fast on a hardtail will be very fast on a full suspension.
I started on a hardtail. Loved it, although after having 9 inches rear wheel travel I couldnt go back. Not full time anyway.
I like the idea of building up a hardtail for playing and unleashing my full susser on the serious rides. Hardtails are fun, and always will be.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

this morning after a good monsoon last evening


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Still liking the HT


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*a classic bike*

perfect for uphill trail and singletrack


----------



## wanderingdave (Jul 29, 2011)

It may not be the nicest bike but it brings a goofy smile to my face without fail.


----------



## matt sterbator (Jun 11, 2009)

Although I have a 26 FS, a 29er HT and just finished a 29er SS rigid...

The bike that's put the most grins on my face is my first one, an old Haro Escape, that's now a single speed. I just switched it to tubeless, lol. Love that bike! 

The v-brakes work so well, that even if I could go to disks on the frame, I wouldn't.


----------



## Babafesh (Aug 22, 2011)

Still lovin mine.


----------



## _oky_ (Mar 12, 2009)

perttime said:


>


is it a 26r hardtrail bike with a ss 29r rigid fork???? IT looks very nice!


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

Loved my Cotic Beefy, unfortunately so did the thieving scrote who nicked it from me.
Bought a Ragley Piglet as a slightly smaller lighter bike still with confidence inspiring angles... Wass great till it cracked.
Long story continued!  Bought another Beefy and am currently building it up just awaiting a fork (which should be here tomorrow.....


----------



## Cal44 (Sep 29, 2008)

I rode a Sette Carbon Fiber 26inch HT and had 6 wins in my catagory(Legends- 50+) this summer in the local Vail, CO series. Its was a climbing machine, but I'm sure I gave up some time in the decents to FS and 29ers,

It's was fun being old school. 21lbs of old school!


----------



## sidewinding (Aug 13, 2011)

Loving it


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Yes, both of them*

I have two highend 26 inch bikes and see no reason to replace them. I'm thinking of a new 26" FS frame. Works for me.

If I want big wheels, I have my road bike.


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

Love. 
Current
















Blast from the past (reacquired)








Future


----------



## kia74 (Dec 25, 2008)

Riding dynamics is so different from my single speed 29er; 
I tend to switch riding between the two, just to keeping my riding fresh.
My 26" hardtail is my choice for riding lately, I feel more connected to the bike and trail than the 29er which at times feels like I riding on it like you would a horse.


----------



## clo (Nov 25, 2010)

I have 3 26in MTB's. a '93 Litespeed Obed, an '03 Turner burner FS, and a Jamis xlt 3.0 FS which I'll probably give to my son. 

The Turner is bloody fast and I can't see getting rid of it. bought it off a friend of mine 2 years ago. love it so much I'm going to get it a new paint job. 

The Litespeed is my gravel road bike. still working on cockpit set up and saddle. I've not found a combo that I really like yet.


----------



## rho (Dec 13, 2007)

Ohh yeah. I've put many many miles on my '08 santa cruz chameleon. It is by far the most amusing bike I've ridden. Does great at techy climbs, fun to get downhill quickly. Does this whole cornering thing very very well.
And it still pedals decently well on the road.

What's not to like?

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Just built up a Giant xtc with used parts last night. It was a super fun headlamp ride before work today.


----------



## kylerojo (Sep 8, 2011)

*Hello*

I like it also.......


----------



## saint urho (Aug 24, 2011)

My Gary Fisher Hoo-Koo-E-Koo waits for me at the vacation home in BC.. I miss having it in the garage and having the opportunity to choose it over my FS for a ride. And I'm building up a snow bike in Calgary out of an Aluminum Devinci Cameleon frame... both hardtails. I didn't realize that 29ers were getting so popular, but if they bring more people to the sport than that's great.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Confession: I've never ridden a full-suspension bike or a 29er. My first bike was a rigid. My second bike was a hardtail. I don't anticipate getting another bike until I finish grad school.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Rediscovering the 26" goodness. The 29ers are a better choice on some trails, while the 26 HT is the go to bike for others. Quivers are for slaying all kinds of beasts.


----------



## TheMTbiker89 (Jul 11, 2011)

I still like mine!

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Airskank (Jun 15, 2008)

I just got rid of my SS rigid 29''r and am currently building up a 26'' HT. I would go rigid, but my wrists can't handle it. I'll probably end up going SS but for now i'm going to see how the 1x9 works. 

I don't like the 29r at all. I prefer to lean hard into tight turns and I could never get comfy with the bigger wheel. The geo felt all wrong to me. I'm only 5'9'' so that may have something to do with it. I won't be on a 29r anytime soon.

Also, what are all the "pros" riding these days? 29 or 26?


----------



## chickenowa (Sep 8, 2011)

29' looks weird. Don't like it and love my 26'!


----------



## Senor StrongBad (May 21, 2009)

I have a 29er and a 26er. I ride my 26er for fun and racing and I use my 29er for rides with my 2 year old. The 29er does not handle nearly as well as my 26er. I found that the 29er took so much more work to have fun on. It does not jump nearly as well, it can not handle some of the switchbacks on my local trails. It is not nearly as flickable, and it slows down way to much at the begining of a hill. I know I could ride it more and get use to it, but I can not imagine that it woudl end up being as fun.

My good riding buddy has made big strides in his riding though when he switched from a 26er to a 29er but he is not as fun loving as I am and rides a lot safer. 

FWIW - I ride single track tight and twisty, rocky and rooty trails. No fire roads for me.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

_oky_ said:


> is it a 26r hardtrail bike with a ss 29r rigid fork???? IT looks very nice!


Just noticed this question about my bike...

It is a Chromag Stylus 26er HT frame, built up singlespeed and with a 465 mm A to C Dirt Jumper fork from Identiti. The fork has less offset than 29er forks which should increase stability. Works for me


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

buddhak said:


> Rediscovering the 26" goodness. The 29ers are a better choice on some trails, while the 26 HT is the go to bike for others. Quivers are for slaying all kinds of beasts.


True indeed !! My wife slays me on her 26er hardtail 1 x 9...:madmax::thumbsup:


----------



## c_m_davis (Aug 25, 2011)

*Love my 6er hard tail*

I have a 2000 (yes it is 11 - well the frame that is) Specialized Hard Rock Comp (before the HR turned into poo). All that is left of the original bike is the frame. EVERYTHING has been upgraded and replaced. I have managed to strip 5.5 - 6 pounds through the upgrades.
There are 3 things that keep me loving the bike 1) it climbs like a mountain goat 2) tubeless tubeless tubeless 3) it is as light as some $4K bikes!

It is not the bike as so much as it is the rider!


----------



## spadmike (Oct 6, 2008)

*New wheels*

Just bought some carbon havens. Viva la 26er hard tail!


----------



## Magnum Ti (Jun 30, 2011)

*Not a hardtail technically*

I will be selling my 29er HT soon, because I had to choose between that and my 2009 Moots YBB 26er. I just didn't jive with the 29er and couldn't imagine not having my trusty 26er anymore. Now the YBBs going to be a 650ber in the front so I guess I will really be a misfit and wont fit in any of these forums. Oh yea, but I still have my 96' GT Outpost, Old Giant Iguana, and Specialized Stumpjumper HT's


----------



## spadmike (Oct 6, 2008)

Do we need to start a 26er hard tail forum? I am wondering how many other riders will follow the same path?


----------



## JS8 (Sep 12, 2011)

Love my first bike, a 2002 Trek 4500. Still ride it weekly.


----------



## wa2be (Feb 11, 2004)

My only bike is an '03 Jamis Dakota XC, 26" steel hardtail. I bought it new and have loved every minute on it. Upgraded to disc brakes and added a Chris King headset in '04, other than that it's all original and still rides great.


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

I was cleaning up my shop space when I realized I had almost everything I needed to assemble another 26" hardtail.

A half hour later and a sixer of Highland Brewing Oatmeal Porter later, I ended up with this...










Steel is real :thumbsup: I really like these Pauls Chain Keepers for my 1X projects.










Say what you will, the old 8-speed stuff was pretty much bulletproof. I can't even count how many bikes this XTR rear derailleur has been installed on since it was new.










Only when I got to the drivetrain did I realize that I only had square taper bottom brackets and no square taper cranks. So I am just waiting for a bottom bracket... and maybe a rigid fork :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 slo-vo (Sep 4, 2011)

Not that I know any different.....

But so far loving my 05 specialized hardrock SS.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Seeing as how my most recent purchase was a 26" hardtail, I say yup. Actually, the purchase before that was an Unreal Senior hardtail frame for a DJ build I'm doing, and my next bike will most likely be another 26" HT.


----------



## Magnum Ti (Jun 30, 2011)

spadmike said:


> Do we need to start a 26er hard tail forum? I am wondering how many other riders will follow the same path?


YES! and call it "26ers still holding on"


----------



## smallzi (Sep 12, 2011)

I still adore my 26" hardtail. I put in about 140 miles per week on that thing.


----------



## Magnum Ti (Jun 30, 2011)

chickenowa said:


> 29' looks weird. Don't like it and love my 26'!


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

use a blkmrkt mob dj set up ss for trails and track still. nothin like pump and line choice on a ht!


----------



## luckiraq (Aug 18, 2011)

*Love My Hardtail... or the "Tank" Trek 820*

Love my bike over 3000 miles in 2 seasons....takes a beating..can smoke some 2 grand rigs uphill and can crash through concrete barriers because it weighs just as much..LOL...


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Yup, still like my 26er. I had been considering getting a 29er but now I'm not sure. The last couple of group rides have been me on a 26er and everyone else on 29ers and I've had no issues with keeping up or passing. Maybe I should just upgrade my cheapo wheelset and keep on truckin'.


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

My 11-year-old daughter loves hers.  

This season we moved her from 24" to 26" and me from 26" to 29". We both love how much more easily we can roll over stuff.

Living in Iowa, I don't see us going FS. Increased cost and mechanical complexity for what benefit? One week a year we vacation in the Breckenridge, CO area, and my husband (also on a 29er hardtail) wishes he had FS for some of those descents, but oh well.

So count me in the "buy the bike that suits both your riding style and the trails you ride most often" camp.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

I love the old school beartraps on Luckiraq's Trek. When my M525 pedals broke so many years, I fished the old beartraps from my 1989 Nishiki out of a box, and so began my happy reintroduction to flats. Too bad I killed those pedals in a season.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

jerry68 said:


> I was cleaning up my shop space when I realized I had almost everything I needed to assemble another 26" hardtail.
> 
> A half hour later and a sixer of Highland Brewing Oatmeal Porter later, I ended up with this...
> 
> ...


Sick bike. I love steel too! And 8spd stuff is still cool. I wouldn't hate


----------



## bikevt (Oct 17, 2010)

i ride the **** out of my kona hoss


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Latest build...


----------



## Metalized (Apr 1, 2009)

Zanetti said:


> Latest build...


Nice work. Super clean cabling and excellent color scheme, no garish colors or logos on it... that bike looks perfect.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

I like to think of bikes like skiing... certain trails and conditions call for a certain bike. My 26er hardtail is a valued part of my bike quiver!


----------



## aaabronco (Mar 15, 2011)

I doooo


----------



## Hair Ball (Aug 2, 2011)

F#*! all the hype! Just ride da bike. Just will not ride a 29.


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

Now I've gone and done it. I'll be eating crow regarding my earlier comments about not enjoying hardtail 26" bikes and feeling all beat up. Just got a new 26" fully rigid that feels more plush (in the back) than my 29er hardtail. And it is a blast to ride. I love my new Mukluk!


----------



## got6ponies (Sep 16, 2011)

still like riding my trek7000 hardtail, in fact i joined here to help get advice on building a steel trek820
i got at a university "parking services"auction for 20$


----------



## HaveBlue83 (Aug 18, 2011)

i have yet to ride anything but a 26er. being new to this I had a chance to pickup either 26 or 29. I went for the classic style to learn on and am looking at a '12 leftover 29er next year. That way I have the ability to select wich weapon I will use. I'm happy with the 26 tho. i like the geometry quite well.


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

2001 Litespeed Pisgah

I finally bought the rear disc brake adapter and put a set of Hope X2 disc brakes on it this year. I had a front disc (Avid Elixir CR) and rear V-brake setup for a while, but decided on swapping out my old Crossmax for a set of Shimano 775 XTs and went with something new.

I used to ride this bike with V-brakes everywhere I currently ride my SC Blur, SC Blur LT, and Ibis Mojo SL (Skeggs, Demo, SC, Coe). I still ride it to mix it up and keep my bike skills fresh.

I rode my GF's old Trek HT in Sedona, Moab, and Fuita earlier this year while she rode my SC Blur LT. No real complaints from me, though Amasaback would have been much more fun with 6" of suspension.


----------



## got6ponies (Sep 16, 2011)

& im going to build a single speed 820 steel frame that i got for $20.


----------



## erik h (Jan 6, 2008)

I have had allmountain 26ers and FS, softtail and fully rigid 29ers, but whatever I buy, after a few months I always seem to get back to that trusty old On-One Inbred 26er.

I love how it looks, I love how it rides, I love that I know this bike as an old pair of jeans. I love that it is heavy enough to endure mistake after mistake. And when it finally cracks, I love that it is inexpensive, expendable and replaceable and I will probably order a new one the same day.

Last three years or so I have been riding it fixed and for the last couple of seasons I rarely use any other bikes. Those small wheels are so quick and I enjoy not having a single cable.

That doesn't stop me from having yet another 29er on order, though...


----------



## JoeandEaston (May 3, 2004)

I ride my old Surly 1x1 more than my beloved 29er. But just on the road set up as a commuter. I also have a Big Dummy that I ride with the kids on adventures. But for trail, I will only ride my 29er.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

*I haven't had the chance to try a 29er yet*

I just recently bought 2 26ers because I feel that my type of riding and trails do not require a 29er. Maybe that will change in the future, but, as for now, I'm quite satisfied with 6ers.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Naah, gone 24" lately. 26" is just soooo yesterday 


Magura


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Love mine. Perfect for my riding style. Fast, light, and agile.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*going strong since '98*



centershot said:


> Wondering if I'm the last one - I still very much enjoy riding my Trek 6500 hardtail. I find it fairly light and quick on the trails - easy to flick around and catch a little air from time to time. All I see are 29er F/S bikes - makes me wonder if I'm the last of a dieing breed.


Yes, really like my Kona steel HT. Got rear disk tab welded on and roll on UST rim and tire system.

Like how I can feel more bumps on rough descents: that's entertainment.


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

Still riding my early 90s GT Avalanche, I'm thinking of getting a new bike but I'm still having fun on this one!


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Fast, agile, responsive, and tons of fun! I just got a new one in fact. Great for tearing up technical trails and I can still use it to commute to work here and there. Would want to commute on a FS.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

I am 5'6 and I don't think a 29er is in it for me. I see kids riding them and do not get it they seem to be.... well anybody is better biker than me, 26 or 29. Just 26 seems to offer me something I can control ! I do like Bar ends, going to get me some for my 26, I like just being able to change positions and hold em crankin' up hill.
Brian


----------



## PeterMarv (Jan 14, 2011)

I love mine. Though i have never been on a full suspension or a 29er so what the hell do i know?


----------



## suprteck (Sep 27, 2009)

I do!


----------



## spen (Jul 4, 2010)

Yep, I got a Scott Scale with code brakes thats awesome on the tight twisty single track - love it.


----------



## spen (Jul 4, 2010)

Yep I've got a 26" Scott Scale with code brakes. It's awesome on the tight twisty tracks, so different to my 29er. I love both, they suit different tracks.
spen


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

I have my old(haha) 2005 Trek 6500 still. I rode this baby a lot when I first bought it in Virginia, but when I finally returned to the West it didn't get much attention. I've been saying I'm going to sell it for a while and finally got it cleaned up and posted an ad on CL. First night guy came with his son-in-law and wanted it, but the stand over was about an inch too tall. This thing is in clean and in great shape! Still for sale and someone wants to see it this weekend, I think; The email exchange has been suspicious, so this may be a scammer. I just bought a new Fox 32 120 for my woman's Fuel Ex and trying to figure out what to do with the RockShox Recon Silver TK. Now I kind of hope it doesn't sell, cause if I can put spacers or a different coil it that fork, the 6500 is going to have a "rebirth." I have so many good quality Sram X.0, X.7, X.5 components and Avid Juicy 3 brake sets in the garage closet that I can build this to something I'd like to ride! Though the original Shimano 8 spd shifting still works so smoothly; I just don't like shifting with my index finger. I still love the look of this frame.:thumbsup:

I LOVE BIKES

MTBP


----------



## yayette (Aug 10, 2011)

*Carbon hardtail it is!*


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

This was mine up until this past week. I dont have the money for several nice mtn bikes... so this was parted out for my 2011 Trance X3. Im sure i will miss it after the "new bike" phase wears off.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I saw a couple comments that I was sorely tempted to jump on (really,they were just dumb on so many levels...I mean really,have either of the two that's been building "customs" for a combined 50+ years really ridden "everything else out there" to know if your old bikes-which are sweet,BTW-ride better than? And you do know the difference between "custom build kits" and "customs",right? ),but this is an awesome thread,methinks. 

Yes,we DO need a 26"er HT forum,or at least a 26"er forum (we have one for 29"ers and 650B\96"ers,etc,why not 26"ers?),it'd be cool,so that's a + ever-how-many :thumbsup:

That said,if you check my sig,all I ride are big wheels now-a-days,but that isn't all I own (well,they're the only "complete" mtn bikes,but I digress...),I still have-and will never sell-my 2000 Trek 6000,and will be rebuilding\outting it back together next year. Also,I really do miss my old 2002 Redline Monocog,always wanted to build a Surly 1x1,etc,etc. The 26"er HT will never die,nor should it,they're too fun,and on the right trail,too perfectly suited.


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

*Give me 26 or give me death*

Rode a 29er for 3 years. Not for me. Here is a few pic's of my non up to date won't roll over anything retro bikes.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

NICE!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Canonite (Oct 11, 2011)

I love mine so much I have one in Canada and one in Korea!! 

The one in Korea:










When I go back to Canada I'm going to upgrade (but still keep my hardtail) with another hard tail 26-er


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

NepaJames said:


> Hardtail will always be deep in my blood.


Then you should get a softer seat...


----------



## kingofZroad (Sep 24, 2011)

I bought my first mtn bike in 2006, a $450 Gary Fisher Advance with 26" wheels. Last month I "upgraded" to a Trek Ful EX 7 in, you guessed it... 26"

I rode a few 29's before I bought, but they were not for me. The 26" tires seem to fit me better! They feel quicker and more agile...


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

actually not that many people round me have high end bikes. Theres still alot of 26 hardtail v brakes on the dirt here.
Ive only ever even seen one 29er


----------



## seanb561 (Oct 21, 2011)

hi yall, this is my first post, I wasnt sure if i would get into mtbing about 6 months ago. I got a GT Timberline from good will for 40 bucks. From what I've read I've gone the usual route and spend over 500 upgrading this little find. Long story short, Im really into it now and Im either thinking about getting a new frame and swaping the parts onto a new frame, or getting a new new bike. However, I am on a tight budget, any advice and/or "constructive criticism" would be appreciated. I was thinking an access xcl or sette rekken frame. Current set up is GT timberline, Rockshox Dart 3, new BB, Cane creek S2, race face handle bars, speaclized 100 stem, shimano xt/rhyno lite wheels, shimao stx shifters and deraliuers, wtb speed v saddle. Soon after I got it I striped the frame and painted it, however, that paint isnt holding up:madman:madman:< so I am gonna need to powdercoat it.


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

I really like my 26' hardtail. I think my bike is lighter and more maneuverable than 29-er, so it's better for twisting, difficult trails. My 26-er has one more adventage for me - it doesn't take a lot of place in my small flat . Moreover 29-ers aren't so popular in Poland still so it's easier to buy 26-er.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

seanb561 said:


> hi yall, this is my first post, I wasnt sure if i would get into mtbing about 6 months ago. I got a GT Timberline from good will for 40 bucks. From what I've read I've gone the usual route and spend over 500 upgrading this little find. Long story short, Im really into it now and Im either thinking about getting a new frame and swaping the parts onto a new frame, or getting a new new bike. However, I am on a tight budget, any advice and/or "constructive criticism" would be appreciated. I was thinking an access xcl or sette rekken frame. Current set up is GT timberline, Rockshox Dart 3, new BB, Cane creek S2, race face handle bars, speaclized 100 stem, shimano xt/rhyno lite wheels, shimao stx shifters and deraliuers, wtb speed v saddle. Soon after I got it I striped the frame and painted it, however, that paint isnt holding up:madman:madman:< so I am gonna need to powdercoat it.


you could upgrade it I suppose if you really are attached to that frame. However, it would be cheaper to buy another bike. You could spend that $500 on a bike off Craigslist and get something pretty sweet thats a few years old.


----------



## selbig (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's my $0.02 - I have a FS that is loads if fun on the chunky stuff but when it comes to all out speed, a hardtail is better. SO...what do you choose a 29er or 26? Seems these days it comes down to what you can afford - 29ers are "in" right now so the frames and all components seem to cost more. Most of us have to choose a bike that can handle all trails, thus my dilemma.....


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

MTB Pilot said:


> I have my old(haha) 2005 Trek 6500 still. I rode this baby a lot when I first bought it in Virginia, but when I finally returned to the West it didn't get much attention. I've been saying I'm going to sell it for a while and finally got it cleaned up and posted an ad on CL. First night guy came with his son-in-law and wanted it, but the stand over was about an inch too tall. This thing is in clean and in great shape! Still for sale and someone wants to see it this weekend, I think; The email exchange has been suspicious, so this may be a scammer. I just bought a new Fox 32 120 for my woman's Fuel Ex and trying to figure out what to do with the RockShox Recon Silver TK. Now I kind of hope it doesn't sell, cause if I can put spacers or a different coil it that fork, the 6500 is going to have a "rebirth." I have so many good quality Sram X.0, X.7, X.5 components and Avid Juicy 3 brake sets in the garage closet that I can build this to something I'd like to ride! Though the original Shimano 8 spd shifting still works so smoothly; I just don't like shifting with my index finger. I still love the look of this frame.:thumbsup:
> 
> I LOVE BIKES
> 
> MTBP


Guess I don't have to deal with using all my spare parts for upgrading it; Sold it for 300 bones today. Oh well, I never would have rode it out here on my rocky AZ trails.

Have fun hardtailers!!

MTBP


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Flip yeah.


----------



## Kbarkley (Nov 23, 2007)

:>)


----------



## s0180840 (Sep 6, 2011)

One more 26" HT rider here (2008 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp).
Starting from the esthetic point of view, I won't even consider a 29'er, even though i need a fairly large frame size (which balances out the huge wheels, more or less).
That might be a bit short-sighted, but still, there's some things in the 26" HT range that i would like to try before i shove a 29'er under my butt. 
Mostly steel and titanium frames, that is, i'm not too fond of carbon frames. I want a mountainbike to be able to take some abuse, weight is of less importance to me.


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

I ride a hardtail for city riding and always ride the FS offroad. Cant ever seeing going back to a hardtail for offroad. I am thinking about replacing the hardtail for a 29er though, just incase I want to ride offroad.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

SuperNewb said:


> I ride a hardtail for city riding and always ride the FS offroad. Cant ever seeing going back to a hardtail for offroad. I am thinking about replacing the hardtail for a 29er though, just incase I want to ride offroad.


having one of each setup for offroad > choosing between the two


----------



## Edwards (Jun 9, 2011)

Im i guess what you would call a "newbie".But i have ridden my brothers Eastern Slash FS on a few trails and definitely would prefer to ride my DB Response 26" Hardtail.Its just a better feeling.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

Love my 26" wheeled HT. I can't stand the way 29er's ride. 

If I wanted a Cadillac, I'd buy a f***n' Cadillac, not a mtn bike!

I'll never own a 29er. I feel they're a cheap cop-out on the trails, and feel noodley. 

Not my forte'


----------



## yo EDDY (May 22, 2006)

I do! I like having options in the stable for different trails, weather conditions, and mood. My yo eddy just got a new wheelset and it feels awesome!


----------



## Live 2 Ride (Nov 4, 2011)

All I've ever ridden for mountain biking is 26" hardtails and I don't plan on changing that anytime soon. I'd like to get a fs at some point but right now I'm having fun with what I have.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Who needs stinking suspension...


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

I hated on my 26" rigid SS for 2 hours yesterday. Hammered it, yanked it, torqued it, stomped on it, pulled on it, jumped on it. Loved every minute.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

still going...


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

is that an Ellsworth sub22?


----------



## hazmazk (Nov 6, 2011)

seanb561 said:


> hi yall, this is my first post, I wasnt sure if i would get into mtbing about 6 months ago. I got a GT Timberline from good will for 40 bucks. From what I've read I've gone the usual route and spend over 500 upgrading this little find. Long story short, Im really into it now and Im either thinking about getting a new frame and swaping the parts onto a new frame, or getting a new new bike. However, I am on a tight budget, any advice and/or "constructive criticism" would be appreciated. I was thinking an access xcl or sette rekken frame. Current set up is GT timberline, Rockshox Dart 3, new BB, Cane creek S2, race face handle bars, speaclized 100 stem, shimano xt/rhyno lite wheels, shimao stx shifters and deraliuers, wtb speed v saddle. Soon after I got it I striped the frame and painted it, however, that paint isnt holding up:madman:madman:< so I am gonna need to powdercoat it.


Nice man! you got bitten by the mtn bug. I think you should ride more with the bike that you have, im riding a 2007 hardrock sport that ive upgraded piece by piece as parts failed. Im on a tight budget also and this is what has worked for me.

I wouldn't swap parts to a new frame if I was you, I would just buy a new bike when time comes. This is what I would do as it would be REALLY NICE to have a back up bike when my bike is unridable. If you powdercoat it why replace it then... na mean?


----------



## shiuhu (Nov 7, 2011)

yes,I still like it.


----------



## seanb561 (Oct 21, 2011)

hazmazk said:


> Nice man! you got bitten by the mtn bug. I think you should ride more with the bike that you have, im riding a 2007 hardrock sport that ive upgraded piece by piece as parts failed. Im on a tight budget also and this is what has worked for me.
> 
> I wouldn't swap parts to a new frame if I was you, I would just buy a new bike when time comes. This is what I would do as it would be REALLY NICE to have a back up bike when my bike is unridable. If you powdercoat it why replace it then... na mean?


nah i gotchya, but i'm thinkin this frame is a little to small for me, I always finding myself pushing my as farther back on the saddle to get a better position, more low down than sitting up right. and if the cost for a powder coat and new frame are about the same, Dont see why I wouldnt try a fame, especially with the return policies from price point and performance bike. Also saw some Giant Talon 3 frames on ebay for the mid 100's, dont know if those are legit though. btw, hazmazk, thats a nice lookin hardrock. (on a side note one of the best upgrades ive made is the ODI Roughe lock on grips, they are just awesome)


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

I still love my '84 full ridged DB Sorrento.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

.,.,


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

I will stick to 26" HT, it's what I cut my teeth on. I have rode ALOT of new bikes,
they just don't do it for me. Of all the bikes I have had, this one is going to stay
with me!  Airborne Lucky Strike Ti 1998


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

KiwiJohn said:


> Flip yeah.


Words can not express the awesome. I'd shred with it!


----------



## ktm300 (Aug 7, 2006)

*No*

I use mine as a grocery getter, am hoping someone steals it. I could use the space in the garage.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Still love mine, especially with the new fork, need to get a few more things, then possibly buy a fs am frame..maybe or a ebay carbon frame.


----------



## Fischman (Jul 17, 2004)

*I have two Fully's*

One 5" and one 7". Love 'em both. Ride 'em as much as I can.

But there's still some days only the old, brutally stiff aluminum 26er feels right--even on rocky, technical trails.

Besides, the fullys allow me to get sloppy; after hitting some techy stuff and refining my skills on the old 26 HT, I find I can ride the hell outa' those trails on the fullys:thumbsup:


----------



## bbqbrew (Sep 29, 2011)

*I like the 26" Hardtails still*

I picked up a Motobecane Fantom Comp HT a few weeks ago to get back into trail/xc riding. It was the most like what I was used to riding in college about 20 years ago.I have enjoyed riding it and my back has yet to have any problems so far. I plan to ride the hell out of this one and if I prove to myself that I will commit to MB riding again then I will start looking at some of the options that are out there later to see if the 26" HT is the best long term solution. 
Peace
Chris


----------



## ebeebe (Aug 25, 2011)

I still like my hardtail, its reliable and super fun to pump every little bump. Besides I am too poor to buy a nice full suspension.


----------



## OLx6 (Feb 5, 2011)

I only have one bike, a 2010 Cannondale Flash F1 alloy with 26" wheels. Where I live and ride in Eastern Iowa this is a good bike. There are some technical trails, with roots, a few small drops, and lots of tight switches and short steep hills. A 26" hardtail matches the trails pretty well.

The trails are technical, but no where near as rough as you would see in the east or west. Riding a 29er or full suspension bike would make my trails too easy, and take all of the fun out of it. Who wants to be able to easily clean every section each time? I like to have to manual, lunge, hop, trackstand, etc, to get through the trail. I have practiced these for years so might as well use them. 


Looking at the latest bike offerings from Cannondale, Spec, Trek, etc you do not see many high end 26" hardtails. It looks like custom frames are in my future.


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

I love my giant revel 2, though I am quite jealous of my brother's scott scale 29er comp


----------



## elj164 (Aug 5, 2011)

i just bought a GF 29er, and most would say my old 26er is obsolete. I get offers all the time to sell the thing, but i refuse to. getting another trail bike gave me an excuse to re-upgrade my 26er into my permanent commuter bike. i wish i would have done it earlier. slicks on a mtb are sweet! Still ride the thing daily. I have been through hell and back on that bike, and i don't think we are done yet.


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

Amen, brother! ^^^


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

*26'ers are here to stay*

I have my 2009 Trek 6000 as my daily commuter,
and as backup / change from my 2009 Pivot Mach 5 and
neither one is going anywhere anytime in the foreseeable future. 
I have ridden a Mach 429 29"er and had no love.
But i would gladly trade in the Mach 5 for some Fire-bird action.:cornut:


----------



## joefi (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes, love my 1999 Litespeed Obed. Not one original component on it except for the frame....BUT, I just bought a 2012 Lynskey Ridgeline 29er. I'm 6'-2", I was getting 29er wheel envy...


----------



## Jacknife417 (Nov 10, 2011)

I love my 2004 hardrock. Very entertaining on singletrack. I'm a poor college student so I haven't felt the need to buy a FS bike yet.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

elj164 said:


> i just bought a GF 29er, and most would say my old 26er is obsolete. I get offers all the time to sell the thing, but i refuse to. getting another trail bike gave me an excuse to re-upgrade my 26er into my permanent commuter bike. i wish i would have done it earlier. slicks on a mtb are sweet! Still ride the thing daily. I have been through hell and back on that bike, and i don't think we are done yet.


Werd. I now have snow-tires on my Trek 800, haha. But slicks are fun on an mtb on pavement! Ever had one foot down on a commuter with a back rack, horn and panniers in a corner? People give you the funniest looks! I love it!


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

Love my 98' GF hookoo, It has put a [email protected] a$$ grin on my face every time I throw my leg over it. Has been my only ride for the past 13 yrs. and I don't plan on changing it anytime soon. :thumbsup:








I say ride what you want and have fun, but I will stick with this. Thank you very much.


----------



## MACKTRACK92234 (Nov 1, 2011)

2001 Jamis Dragon with Fox, XTR. On the rough trails, it's hard to enjoy. On those I use 29er full suspension. But just commuting and messing around, it is almost more fun than real riding. Almost.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm old school, I grew up riding 26" hardtails and after years of hiatus when I finally got back into biking that's all that I'm riding. I finished my carbon hard tail build last weekend and that bike is definitely going to see years of use. 

I wasn't very impressed by 29er's and when I finally get a FS it's going to be a DH rig.


----------



## TomaszS (Nov 12, 2011)

My first proper mountain bike, a 2001 Trek 6700. Bought/inherited through family and friends. Under 20 pounds? No. Kashima coating? No. Disc brakes? No. But thats all ok. It climbs like a chairlift, and descends as well as you can. Mostly stock except for pedals, rear derailleur, and water cage. Yeah, an it works. Will I ever upgrade to a FS? Definitely. As with most of us, however, we will all remember our first proper mountain bike, a 26er hardtail. Long live 26ers!!


----------



## zardog (Apr 24, 2011)

*So far so good*










Just threw this together about a week ago and love it so far.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

how she sits as of now,
bunch of new parts coming in in the next few weeks hopefully.
put a bronson 2.1 up front and a conti gravity pro 2.3 in the rear, shorter stem.
new rotors, wellgo b132 pedals next.


----------



## kudos100 (Sep 17, 2010)

Love my 26" hardtail. Can't see me ever getting a 29'er, emperors new clothes......


----------



## TomactypeX (Aug 8, 2010)

I love mine! :thumbsup:


----------



## OCFry (Sep 6, 2011)

Love my 26er, put flats on and use it for a utility mtb since I got my 29" xc...


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

man, I want one of those tomacs, those are so cool.


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

For all the talk of how much better 29ers roll over stuff I have to say I was stopping and waiting for my 29er riding buddy on a recent excursion that was full of rock gardens. Literally I'd ride two minutes downhill then pull over and stop for a good half a minute. In the meantime I was really booking, and turning every other rock into a launch pad.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

My rigid 26" bike makes for a good commuter, and a passable bad weather MTB.


----------



## jocke.n (Jul 11, 2009)

This is my ride  Bought it like this, exept I have a flat bar with 5 degree backsweep now.


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

I love my 26'' hardtail, it's my only bike!!


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

Just built this up last week..


----------



## KarlP (Dec 3, 2006)

*Dinosaurs*

Hey all you 26er hardtail lovers. Enjoy them while you can. They are going the way of the 8 track player. 29ers (especially hardtails) are worlds better than those little wheels.

Well, that's my opinion! :madman:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

KarlP said:


> Hey all you 26er hardtail lovers. Enjoy them while you can. They are going the way of the 8 track player. 29ers (especially hardtails) are worlds better than those little wheels.
> 
> Well, that's my opinion! :madman:


Thanks. Next thing we know is bar ends are gone and riser bars are all the rage. :madman: Or is it back to flat bars? Or steel framed rigids?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

this isnt my bike, but i borrow it alot. its steel and pretty damn light. climbs beautifully, but the only issue is, i was coming from a bigger travel full suspension, so when i jumped on this little guy, i forgot how to ride it, and i was riding it like I was stilll on my FS. In the end, i bent the derailuer and nearly died plowing down a rocky hill. it takes time getting used to!


----------



## TomactypeX (Aug 8, 2010)

abecallejo said:


> I love my 26'' hardtail, it's my only bike!!


Nice looking bike!


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

KarlP said:


> Hey all you 26er hardtail lovers. Enjoy them while you can. They are going the way of the 8 track player. 29ers (especially hardtails) are worlds better than those little wheels.
> 
> Well, that's my opinion! :madman:


cool story bro.
:thumbsup:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

that scares me. i'm little, and every 29er i've looked at has way too long of a top tube, even in size small. they hate short people.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

KarlP said:


> Hey all you 26er hardtail lovers. Enjoy them while you can. They are going the way of the 8 track player. 29ers (especially hardtails) are worlds better than those little wheels.
> 
> Well, that's my opinion! :madman:


And remember, opinions are like a**holes, 26" wheels will be around longer than your
opinion. I do still enjoy my flatbars and 80mm Zoke from 2000. Why is it people with
older rides still love em, and people with newer rides always seem to want something
different and the "Next best thing".


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

I like it better then my 29er HT. Below is a pic of my GF's bike but we used to have the same rides.

2008 Specialized Rockhopper Disc
-Odi Rogue Grips
-Serfas Saddle
-Sunline V1 Peddles
-2011 Rockshox Reba RLT Fork
-WTB Velociraptor Folding Tires
-BioLogic iPhone Mount


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

When I want to get that "one-with-the-trail" feel I leave the 29er hardatil at home and load up the Bontrager OR. For me a rigid 26er is what I started riding on back in the mid 80's and its still the best bike to bring a smile to my face.


----------



## keke (Jul 21, 2008)

jocke.n said:


> This is my ride  Bought it like this, exept I have a flat bar with 5 degree backsweep now.


Fantastic bike!

@ Call_me_Tom: Cool stand


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

TomactypeX said:


> Nice looking bike!


thanks, i'm glad you like it :thumbsup:
it's has an ultralight 2005 Orbea Lanza frame, Marzocchi fork, Avid V-brakes and the rest are Shimano XT


----------



## TomactypeX (Aug 8, 2010)

abecallejo said:


> thanks, i'm glad you like it :thumbsup:
> it's has an ultralight 2005 Orbea Lanza frame, Marzocchi fork, Avid V-brakes and the rest are Shimano XT


I hate to admit this, but I miss v-brakes. Stuff gets to where you need so many specialized tools to fix on the trail now. Orbea makes a great bike.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

keke said:


> Fantastic bike!
> 
> @ Call_me_Tom: Cool stand


HAHAHA...! Besides MTB'n shooting is my other hobby. I was cleaning my weapons alongside cleaning the bikes. If I hadn't cropped the pic you'd have seen my other toys.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Still happy with my Specialized Rockhopper, caliper brakes and all. Of course I have never been on a 29er.

What's not to like when it gets you here. 









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Yep, quite a bit.


----------



## Dreamerof1 (Jul 22, 2004)

I will always have a 26er hardtail in my quiver. If I should ever (god forbid) have to make due with a single bike it'd be a hard choice between my 456 or my all-mountain FS.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

scrublover said:


> Yep, quite a bit.


What frame is that?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

esundell90 said:


> What frame is that?


Transition Bikes TransAM


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*Interesting thread...*

I have owned 6 steel 26er ht's, 1 steel 26er softail, 3 steel 29er ht's (geared, ss and ss rigid) and 1 ti 29er ss ht. Tried my first 29er in 2005 and never looked back. I am 6ft 2in 245lbs (not fat either) and the 29er just fits my frame much, much better. 
Always loved riding my 26ers though, they taught me how to ride :thumbsup:. No interest in fs 26er or 29er. That being said, a Specialized 29 fs Epic is kicking all @sses in World cup xc racing.


----------



## Bernal (Nov 26, 2011)

Love my 26 inch Rockhopper.:thumbsup:


----------



## cityloopcycles (May 11, 2010)

ive converted. 26 is dead to me...29'er all the way.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I don't ride my 26" HT on the same trails I ride the FS, but it's always my ride for recovery rides along bike and gravel paths. It's a 2005 Trek 4300 I found on Craigslist in bad shape for next to nothing.

With every upgraded component it gets sweeter and sweeter. This week's upgrade: replacing the cantilever brakes & shifters with hydro disc brakes and new shifters. An air fork is on the radar.


----------



## TomactypeX (Aug 8, 2010)

Gary H said:


> Who needs stinking suspension...


love the VOODOO


----------



## Cynical19 (Nov 28, 2011)

I am sure just about everybody starts off with a 26 inch hard tail. I would never get rid of mine.


----------



## EZRider 19 (Nov 6, 2011)

I sold mine. But i had more fun on my 26in Trek than any of my 29ers.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*Yep sure do*

thanx all you cool aid drinkers who're selling your 26ers CHEAP, here's my latest build. Made a stupid low late night drunk bid on the frame on fleabay and won it. Once I got it I realized I had most everything I need to build it up in my garage, so $200 all up. Gotta say I was an early adopter of FS, like '95 early. I found that I'm going WAY to fast on my FS, so to slow it down and still keep it exiting I've pretty much switched to hardtails.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Love mine.


----------



## bike21 (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm about to love my old Homegrown a whole lot more for awhile. I'm in the process of building a new Tracer and will be selling my old one shortly so I can afford the new ride. Gonna get some quality rigid SS riding in until the new ride is done.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

That Karakaram is awesome. I love that color.


----------



## guvna (Mar 31, 2008)

*Luv Luv Luv it!!!*

Will always have a 26er ht in the fleet for sure!


----------



## Jonesbrt (Nov 21, 2011)

Man, I love going fully rigid. Granted I have never owned a FS, but I love the challenge and the thrill it gives me. Maybe I'm just an addict for the brutal treatment of the bumpy ride, but man oh man it's great fun!


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

Gunnar. Gunnar. Gunnar.


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

We are actively building a slalom trail, in a park full of easy graded trails, pumptrack and freeride trails. 

i'll never purchase a 29er as my intent when riding is to stay active in the cockpit.

29ers are conducive to people who like to throw more energy to pedaling and less energy on bike handling. Be it lack of skill or it's because they want to just devote more effort to the spin.

29ers handle terribly on the trail we have created. Our trail performs marvelously with a 26" hardtail, and i for one could not be more pleased about that fact.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

^^^^^^:thumbsup:^^^^^^^


----------



## nickpearson1985 (Nov 30, 2011)

I race my Sette Phantom carbon, full XTR 26" hardtail. Only because I currently reside in FL with really flicky trails. I picked it for the price and weight. $2500 for a full XTR carbon bike? Yes please! And at 20lb 4oz WITH pedals on a large frame? I was worried about durability, but NO problems so far. But I will say that my next upgrade will be a 29er.


----------



## chewmaster (Nov 3, 2010)

My commuter bike. Bought it in 1996!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Skookum said:


> We are actively building a slalom trail, in a park full of easy graded trails, pumptrack and freeride trails.
> 
> i'll never purchase a 29er as my intent when riding is to stay active in the cockpit.
> 
> ...


While they are not ideal for your particular style of riding, does not mean they handle poorly. IDK what 29er's you've been on, but they corner on rails if you ride them right.

granted my 26in bike is more "flickable" if you will, which I like, and it's why I keep it around, because a 29er isn't the end all bike, but there are plenty of days I'm glad I have one.

And saying you suck at riding because you ride a 29 is a pretty bold statement. It's not the case at all.


----------



## Putnam (Nov 26, 2011)

My last bike was a HR disc in 26" and I loved it, it seemed like some of my riding buddies let the fact that they had 26" ht's get to them instead of working on their skill set. Ive raced people on fs and on 29". I love the way I can throw by 26" around and put it in every position I need it to go. Although my next bike will be a 29" ht.


----------



## BORDERCOLLIE (Sep 1, 2011)

if I could afford the lightest 29er wheelset I would ride a 29er however I do not feel like I am missing much with my 26ers


----------



## slawekxc (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll never spend my elite 9.9 ssl, it's my best bike, and it's 26er hardtail


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I love my 26" steel hard-tails with rim brakes: Voodoo Bizango 2x9, and Surly 1x1. They are just plain FUN! 

I love my 26" dual suspension when I'm riding really technical stuff too.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Fall/winter riding ftw


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Took my single, and rigid 26er HT commuter/tourer out for a nice touring ride in the countryside/woods today. Put about 40 miles on the bike, sure was a nice day!


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

i love ht's. wouldn't consider getting a fs... right now i have a cannondale trail sl2 and i'm looking at getting another ht with a beefier frame (chromag stylus possibly???)


----------



## BKKFARANG (Jan 10, 2011)

Love my 26" HT , tried a 29er and its geometry / ride sucked! besides way too pricey here .


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

Kept my KHS Montana 1992 rigid 26" bike. just replaced my original Panaracer Smoke tire...now new smoke and Dart.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

kt42 said:


> i love ht's. wouldn't consider getting a fs... right now i have a cannondale trail sl2 and i'm looking at getting another ht with a beefier frame (chromag stylus possibly???)


God damn I want a Chromag HT so bad.

I really want a Samuri. I think there is a Stylus on e-gay right now for pretty cheap. Buy it!!

DO WANT!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Holloman (Oct 3, 2011)

Loudviking said:


> ...Why is it people with older rides still love em, and people with newer rides always seem to want something different and the "Next best thing".


I smiled when I read this. The answer is in the question.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Jim Holloman said:


> I smiled when I read this. The answer is in the question.


Yes it is my friend, yes it is.


----------



## BKKFARANG (Jan 10, 2011)

it's the keeping up with the Jones thing , isn't it ?


----------



## ronank (Nov 2, 2008)

Love my 2001 Specialized M4 Hardtail. With big tires and hardy front suspension it goes down anything but gives a real alive feeling. High adrenaline. It's great on anything up to real downhill. Then I take out the big gun.


----------



## matt sterbator (Jun 11, 2009)

matt sterbator said:


> Although I have a 26 FS, a 29er HT and just finished a 29er SS rigid...
> 
> The bike that's put the most grins on my face is my first one, an old Haro Escape, that's now a single speed. I just switched it to tubeless, lol. Love that bike!
> 
> The v-brakes work so well, that even if I could go to disks on the frame, I wouldn't.


It's take more of a backseat to the 29er SS and the new squishy, but I still love this bike.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm interested in a custom, bespoken, light "high-end" 26 steel frame that can handle 2.5+" knobby tire with clearance, longer effective top tube, (23.5~24"), and designed for a 140mm or 160mm titanium-coil fork.


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

Playing on the rocks and logs on my newly built up hardtail 26er.


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Tubedriver said:


> Playing on the rocks and logs on my newly built up hardtail 26er.


Just for the short amount of time I tried it out on the road it seemed very playful. You got me thinking about a nice steel hardtail with fat tires now.


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

CGrr said:


> Just for the short amount of time I tried it out on the road it seemed very playful. You got me thinking about a nice steel hardtail with fat tires now.


On-One makes a nice steel frame with slack headtube angles that can fit 2.5 tires.


----------



## caid (Jun 28, 2011)

I rock my 03 hardrock comp everywhere. Had a fs bike, that got stolen and I of course cried and whined, but now I have my ht and I think I like the precision and responsiveness of it which is way more than any fs I've ever ridden. I'm going to be making custom ht frames w/ my uncles friend soon as well. It's like a cigarette that's good for you! Calming yet nerve racking, addicting, and I literally had some stress and sleep issues and got VERY sick right after my first ht was stolen. Rip Marin hawk hill. Lol


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

My only ride is a 26" hardtail.

I demo'd a new '12 Trek Fuel EX 8..............not my cup of tea for the cash. So I bought some new brakes for my current ride!


----------



## Mountain Biking Guy (Jun 12, 2011)

centershot said:


> Wondering if I'm the last one - I still very much enjoy riding my Trek 6500 hardtail. I find it fairly light and quick on the trails - easy to flick around and catch a little air from time to time. All I see are 29er F/S bikes - makes me wonder if I'm the last of a dieing breed.


No your not, as a matter of fact i got the same bike (07 Trek 6500) i love that bike everything you said about it is true. I don't like 29er i got a 26 F/S bike also.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm in love with my short travel 26 fully. That said I've been getting the itch for a hardtail again. Maybe a on one 456?


----------



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

I got a Kona Steely last week and love every minute I'm on it.


----------



## TRAIL CRANKER (Apr 9, 2010)

*96 Hard tail Stumpy*

I switch between My 96 Hardtail Aluminum frame Stumpy and my 08 Yeti 575 . I love both bikes , I have just put bigger tires and rims for winter.:


----------



## ksechler (Nov 8, 2004)

*I just built one*

New frame, old parts...


----------



## Mountain Biking Guy (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey that bike is tight Ksechler


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Call me crazy, but I'm looking at buying another 26' HT this week. an NS Surge. Can't wait to start that build up!!

Who needs rear squish? Hard tails for life!


----------



## Mountain Biking Guy (Jun 12, 2011)

esundell90 said:


> Call me crazy, but I'm looking at buying another 26' HT this week. an NS Surge. Can't wait to start that build up!!
> 
> Who needs rear squish? Hard tails for life!


It's not crazy at all i can't get rid of my hardtail i love the way it handles you just don't get the same response from a full suspension like a hardtail. Don't get me wrong i love my full suspension also but .....my hardtail means alot to me.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I thought I was gonna do a FS bike for my next rig too, but my buddy/owner of a LBS wants to make me a deal I kinda can't say no to on this frame. Plus it gives me a winter project...


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

TRAIL CRANKER said:


> I switch between My 96 Hardtail Aluminum frame Stumpy and my 08 Yeti 575 . I love both bikes , I have just put bigger tires and rims for winter.:


Pretty tall fork you have on that stumpy. Did it slow down the steering?


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

ksechler said:


> new frame, old parts...


yes... Yes.


----------



## Rnd0209 (Oct 28, 2011)

I am going back and forth about the purchase of a ht 29er but its just too hard to let go of my C'Dale flash 1 with carbon lefty. 

I just power through everything with that bike. I mean is having fun on a mountain bike supposed to be easier? bigger wheels roll easier yes they do however they need better gearing and or stronger engine to move them. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## mtlhw9 (Dec 9, 2011)

Rockhopper Disc. Still love it


----------



## Mountain Biking Guy (Jun 12, 2011)

mtlhw9 said:


> Rockhopper Disc. Still love it


Cool do you have a pic of it?


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

"God damn I want a Chromag HT so bad.

I really want a Samuri. I think there is a Stylus on e-gay right now for pretty cheap. Buy it!!

DO WANT!!!!!!"

Yeah I saw that same Stylus and I want it sooo bad, but I found a Evil Sovereign for sale only about two hours away from me and for a better price :thumbsup: I think I'll go for it


----------



## Mountain Biking Guy (Jun 12, 2011)

kt42 said:


> "God damn I want a Chromag HT so bad.
> 
> I really want a Samuri. I think there is a Stylus on e-gay right now for pretty cheap. Buy it!!
> 
> ...


Go for it .....how much they want for it and do you have a pic????


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

Mountain Biking Guy said:


> Go for it .....how much they want for it and do you have a pic????


They want $550 for it, but I'll probably offer a little less. It's one of the original models. I can't upload the original pic (can't save the image for some reason), but it looks exactly like this frame:


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

*95 Stumpy Tange Prestige*

My main ride lately;







</a>


----------



## Mountain Biking Guy (Jun 12, 2011)

kt42 said:


> They want $550 for it, but I'll probably offer a little less. It's one of the original models. I can't upload the original pic (can't save the image for some reason), but it looks exactly like this frame:


Damn that's a good price....... like i said go for it


----------



## Silvestri (Apr 2, 2009)

I need an affordable, light, rigid steel fork, with v-brake bosses.. does anyone still make these?

Vicious Cycles has one for $250, that's not really within my price range. 



Keeping my eyes open for a Kona Project 2 fork with an uncut steerer.. I need 9" of steerer tube.

It's going onto a 1995 Kiluaea.


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

Silvestri said:


> I need an affordable, light, rigid steel fork, with v-brake bosses.. does anyone still make these?
> 
> Vicious Cycles has one for $250, that's not really within my price range.
> 
> ...


I just picked up a fork off a Bianchi CUSS on eBay for $20. Took awhile to find one with the right length, both steerer tube and c-r.


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

My almighty Cannondale F5 frame developed a crack in the chainstay. I loved that bike. However, I did take the plunge and got a 29er. I love it as well. It rides so smoothly. It's so easy to get over obstacles.

But I also miss my F5. It was a great bike and served me well. I'll build a 26er HT after I get my 29er FS.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I just defied convention, and picked up my 3rd 26 in. Hard tail.

Just bought an 09 NS Surge. REally excited about this build!


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Last week I noticed my 26in hardtail frame was cracked. I replaced it with another 26in hardtail frame, steel this time!!!


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I just came back to my trek 6000. Put a new wheelset, tires, tubes, handlebar, grips and chain. I think I spent $200 in total on it. I can't justify investing more than that since I bought the bike new in 2002 for around $500. So much fun to ride. I'm definitely a 26er guy compared to my 29er.


----------



## Mountain Biking Guy (Jun 12, 2011)

slimphatty said:


> I just came back to my trek 6000. Put a new wheelset, tires, tubes, handlebar, grips and chain. I think I spent $200 in total on it. I can't justify investing more than that since I bought the bike new in 2002 for around $500. So much fun to ride. I'm definitely a 26er guy compared to my 29er.


I here ya i bought my Trek 6500 brand new in 2007 and spent $1000. took care of it never abused it always keep it clean and lubed (service) it still looks brand new to this very day. Instead buying a new HT with the components i wanted i decided to buy the components i wanted and put on the bike and the bike feels awesome


----------



## Two Jack (Sep 26, 2011)

Mountain Biking Guy said:


> I here ya i bought my Trek 6500 brand new in 2007 and spend $1000. took care of it never abused it always keep it clean and lubed (service) it still looks brand new to this very day. Instead buying a new HT with the components i wanted i decided to buy the components i wanted and put on the bike and the bike feels awesome


I have a Trek 6500 from 1995 which I have just rebuilt. Rigid fork. I built a new set of wheels with a set of LX hubs that I bought brand new from a store that was closing out, $50 for the set. Laced them to a new set of Mavic rims. SRAM X9 shifters and derailleurs and Shimano V-brakes.

This is a fun little bike.

I am looking for another new, or new to me 26" hardtail but having trouble finding something.

Anyone have any suggestions??? I was thinking of maybe the Surly Troll...?


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

I don't know, my favorite hardtails are the old school schwinn homegrowns and attitudes. The new Tomac carbon hardtail looks good too, but I haven't ridden one.
Not a single picture of a on this page so far....


----------



## Graffxman (Dec 12, 2011)

Just bought my first mtb ever (about a month ago). Wife-enforced budget put me pre-owned, ended up with a 26" hardtail (Gary Fisher). Hit the trails for the first time here at Tyler State Park and I'm hooked! 
Haven't had that much fun in years! I'm 45 now and mad I didn't find this when I was younger....


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Graffxman said:


> Just bought my first mtb ever (about a month ago). Wife-enforced budget put me pre-owned, ended up with a 26" hardtail (Gary Fisher). Hit the trails for the first time here at Tyler State Park and I'm hooked!
> Haven't had that much fun in years! I'm 45 now and mad I didn't find this when I was younger....


Lol, I have an old Wahoo same color and spec in my Bacement (torn apart with a busted frame hub, fork and crankset now, but that's another story) that bike was my roommates, but I rode it a few times when my junk was in the bike shop. I remember trying to do all stupid stuff on it, which inevitably led to it breaking. It was fun while it lasted!

Hopefully you won't break your's! Glad you discovered the joy of riding!!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Graffxman said:


> Just bought my first mtb ever (about a month ago). Wife-enforced budget put me pre-owned, ended up with a 26" hardtail (Gary Fisher). Hit the trails for the first time here at Tyler State Park and I'm hooked!
> Haven't had that much fun in years! I'm 45 now and mad I didn't find this when I was younger....


Nice ride, enjoy that Fisher and give it hell.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Biking Guy (Jun 12, 2011)

Loudviking said:


> Nice ride, enjoy that Fisher and give it hell.:thumbsup:


i agree nice ride..once your hooked ...your hooked enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

Fred Smedley said:


> My main ride lately;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^ Fred, your bike is my favorite from this thread! :thumbsup:

My ride is not as cool:


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Blue and Black looks good, nicely done.^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## jaymueller (Mar 7, 2011)

*Funny*

I was just thinking of adding an on-one 26er HT


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Still rockin the 26er...










I still dabble in other wheel sizes however...

650b Heckler


----------



## Graffxman (Dec 12, 2011)

_i agree nice ride..once your hooked ...your hooked enjoy _

Yeah, I've discovered the problem with getting hooked on this sport is that everything I want now ain't cheap!! Started looking at upgrading some components on my Gary Fisher and it looks like the best way to upgrade is to start with a new bike! 
This one works great for now, though. Wife says I can keep enjoying it until I break a bone. The way I ran the first set of trails I was on, that could be sooner, rather than later!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbnewguy (Nov 29, 2004)

*GF Tassajara '06*



centershot said:


> Wondering if I'm the last one - I still very much enjoy riding my Trek 6500 hardtail. I find it fairly light and quick on the trails - easy to flick around and catch a little air from time to time. All I see are 29er F/S bikes - makes me wonder if I'm the last of a dieing breed.


I still love my 26" GF Tassajara; its a bit old and heavy but it was my first bike. Recently I rode on a 29" FS Specialized Epic and wow, I was blown away by how good it feels. So I'm not looking to replace my 26" but to bring in a younger and lighter beauty into my heart.

Wow... my wife should be thankful I spent so much time, energy and money on bikes and not other women!


----------



## chantheman84 (Sep 20, 2011)

I love my 26ers!!


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Am glad to see people are still loving their 26ers. I cannot understand how so many people just drop 26 after riding a 29. I own a 29 rigid that is about 6lbs lighter than my 26 ht, yet it is the 26 I take out to the trails 99% of the time. right now am looking for 26 HT AM. 26 are just more fun period. I will keep my 29, but it will for sure be my first and last.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Me-Man still rides a hardtail 26er!

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/MeMan.jpg" >


----------



## S-Worker (Jan 8, 2010)

I love my 2011 S-Works HTs (custom bikes - carbon and m5) and i will also love my 2011 S-Works Epic. All are 26".


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

More fun than this cannot be had - steel 26"er


----------



## morphosity (Mar 3, 2011)

Solo Bellimino said:


> Am glad to see people are still loving their 26ers. I cannot understand how so many people just drop 26 after riding a 29. I own a 29 rigid that is about 6lbs lighter than my 26 ht, yet it is the 26 I take out to the trails 99% of the time. right now am looking for 26 HT AM. 26 are just more fun period. I will keep my 29, but it will for sure be my first and last.


I'm glad you like your bike. This thread is interesting to me as far as the range of opinions on what a good bike is goes. I don't think the wheel size really makes that much difference, it's more a case of how the bike is designed as a whole, if that makes sense. For me, the 29ers I own are more fun than any other bikes I've owned or tried, regardless of wheelsize. So now I mostly ride 29ers. But as I said earlier in this thread, I've spent many happy hours on a 26 HT, and I can see why people still like them.

I had one of these the Product of COTIC cycles : BFe, very very tough steel hardtail at one stage-it might be worth considering if you want an all mountain 26 HT. The Soul is a bit lighter, both are very sweet handling bikes.


----------



## nikk (Dec 18, 2011)

26" hardtails rock!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

just purchased the start to my 3rd 26er HT....









You could say I have an addiction to these things


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

For my ride today I let my brother use my 29er anthem and he let me borrow his trek 6000 and man I had a blast! 26" wheels are where it's at! I'm still partial to the FS though.


----------



## Two Jack (Sep 26, 2011)

I have been a long fruitless search for a Rocky Mountain Blizzard frame and finally gave up.

So I went out today and bought a VRC worthy Vertex TO, hardtail 26" with XTR and a Bomber fork.

I like 26" wheels, and I got so damn sick of every bike shop I went into telling me I "had" to get a 29" or my dick would fall off .......


----------



## dta tx (Dec 13, 2009)

No.. no... I hope the guy I sold it sill likes it but 29ers are for me!


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Some night action.


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

Just had the shop put my 2012 Rock Shox SID XX on my Litespeed Pisgah. I can't wait to go out and take it on the trails!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Several, 
Here is my current favorite:


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Yep. Here's a slightly blurry photo from Tuesday's night ride. However, if you look closely, there is a 29er trying to sneak into the photo.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Yea but with the wheels it's really 29".


----------



## Moo Shoo Pork (Jan 17, 2004)

Fred Smedley said:


> My main ride lately;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best HT so far!


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

Yep. My 26" fits me just fine. I have a blast on it. Still riding my '98 Ellsworth Truth. If it ain't broke...

I make simple upgrades every now and then. Staying behind the times has been much cheaper for repairs and replacements and I love it. Never cared what any other Mtn Biker on the trail thought cause I smoke them and out maneuver them all the time.

It's the same thing with any hobby, sport or passion. You always have those that think you're not the best or don't know what you are doing unless you have the latest and greatest. It's whether or not you want to follow the latest marketing ploy to separate the fool from his money. I know fishermen using some the oldest, rustiest equipment I've ever seen who also catch the biggest fish I've ever seen.

However - I don't think the 26" or 29" is for everyone. I think it all falls on riding style and the height/build of a person. It's been argued too many times before so to each his own.


----------



## nikk (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeh that has clean lines, could do with loosing the triple though,


----------



## chantheman84 (Sep 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveW88 (Dec 23, 2011)

I recently bought a used 29er but am in the process of converting it to a 26. It is a Trek Cobia with a medium frame, but at 5'8" I was just not quite comfortable on it. Probably should have looked for a smaller frame.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

TrailNut said:


> I'm interested in a custom, bespoken, light "high-end" 26 steel frame that can handle 2.5+" knobby tire with clearance, longer effective top tube, (23.5~24"), and designed for a 140mm or 160mm titanium-coil fork.


Check these guys out, saw their stuff when I was out west.

Bronto MTB Co. - Handmade Steel Mountain Bikes


----------



## Furball the Mystery Cat (May 18, 2007)

I'm tall and ride mostly fire roads. My next new bike will have 29 inch wheels, but I can't afford a new bike right now. For now I'm still having fun on my old reliable hardtail.


----------



## Moo Shoo Pork (Jan 17, 2004)

*Franken Hardtail*

My Franken Hardtail bike. All left over parts and bought new Access aluminum frame. Gave my FS rides a vacation and took her out. Still fun as heck to ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

This might convince me to switch.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

^^^LMAO!!!

Merry Christmas *****es!


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> This might convince me to switch.


LMAO
Since I last posted to this thread I have gone the way of the 29er...although I still love my 26er too.


----------



## edebolt (Feb 22, 2008)

26 wheels are stronger. Lot less chance of a Taco and lighter weight.

If I lived in some places like Sedona or place where I was always on trail then I would want a 29. 

Where I am in Northern Thailand its very little singletrack because the jungle will grow over anything not constantly traveled and beaten. Mostly jeep track, motorbike trails, bumpy Paris Roubaix pavements and lots of funky road hazards...

The 26 is fast and durable as well as being much easier to find parts for. 29's are super rare here.

This bike was bought new in 99 and refinished by Moots in 2010. As best as I can calculate is that I have about 80K miles on this frame... Which would be about 6k per year. 

I even pulled a BOB trailer around a lot of places during some extended expeditions and the frame looks as good as new after the refurb


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

*Love the Hardtail*

Great thread


----------



## guvna (Mar 31, 2008)

I like 26" wheels, and I got so damn sick of every bike shop I went into telling me I "had" to get a 29" or my dick would fall off .......[/QUOTE]

HERE HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Got a Klein Attitude on the bench right now. It will be a rigid build.


----------



## mixpix (Dec 25, 2011)

Have a hard tail Stump Jumper from 89'. When I finally went to purchase a new mountain bike, I purchased a Santa Cruz Heckler. It is full suspension & I climb better with that bike, due to the "give" in the rear tire. The hard tail bike had me spinning out.

Being the Stump Jumper is a classic & had bought it around the time of the Loma Prieta earth quake. The bike & I saw many adventures. Some of our rides were 65 miles or more. So when it came time to retire the bike for the newer one, I got rid of the Schwinn Cruiser, opting to transfer the handle bars to the Stump Jumper; making it the cruiser I ride to this day.

Now I am in the market for a new mountain bike again. What would be the recommendations or buyers guide that you all have experience with?


----------



## chantheman84 (Sep 20, 2011)

26ers only for me and ill show you why, meet me on the trails haha:


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

I do like my 26" hardtail (both of them, actually), and even ride them every day. Tried couple of FS, never could fully understand what I needed them for. My old worn out legs do a better job, than any rear shock, in my biased opinion.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

xenon said:


> I do like my 26" hardtail (both of them, actually), and even ride them every day. Tried couple of FS, never could fully understand what I needed them for. My old worn out legs do a better job, than any rear shock, in my biased opinion.


I like your bias opinion.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

251 said:


> Yep. Here's a slightly blurry photo from Tuesday's night ride. However, if you look closely, there is a 29er trying to sneak into the photo.


What do you think of your Wolverine tires? Ive had a pair for a while and always find myself wanting just a little more grip. I like their shape and size (in the 2.2") but just wish the side knobs were a little thicker... cant get rid of them though.


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm lovin it............lmaop!

26" FTW! I have to much into my sixer to start over with a niner........plus I do not have the time nor funds to justify the cost


----------



## Seb89135 (May 5, 2011)

Dear LBS thank you so much for your concerns about my 2003, 26" schwinn mesa gsx.
Glad you recommended I switch my knobby tires to smooth ones since this is a "commuter bike". I would also like to thank you for recommending I buy a 29r which will help with riding over obstacles and also save me at least 5lbs of dead weight. Thank you for caring for my life as you saId "you are just going to get hurt riding this". "Disk brakes will really help since V brakes make soooooo much noise".... NOT. I should have mentioned that I put over 1k miles on the bike this year, mostly dirt riding
Having so much fun in the mountains that I needed to make this post enjoyable for you to read. Bottom line: Got wheels? that's all you need!!!!!


----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

After 500 posts and over 38,000 views I guess I'm not alone! - Here's a pic of the 'ol Trek from the day after Christmas with my best riding partner. Put 1470 miles on it this year and enjoyed every one of them. - Ride on!


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

shenny88 said:


> What do you think of your Wolverine tires? Ive had a pair for a while and always find myself wanting just a little more grip. I like their shape and size (in the 2.2") but just wish the side knobs were a little thicker... cant get rid of them though.


That was my first ride, and so far I like them. Prior to these, I had a pair of 2.1 Ignitors, which were too small. I swapped them for 2.35 Ignitors, any they were very grippy, but too big and heavy. I was disappointed in the 26" Ignitors because I really like the 29x2.1 Ignitors on my 29er.

Anyway, the Wolverines feel like they don't have the grip of the Ignitors, but they are very progressive when they let go (unlike the Larsens and Crossmarks I used to ride), and I'm happy. The volume is great for a 2.2-- they're almost too tall for the brake bridge on my Reba. I have these mounted tubeless with about 25 lbs in the front and 28 lbs in the rear.

The other tyre I was considering was a Maxxis Ikon 2.2. In the end, I got the Wolverines because the Ikons were unavailable and more expensive.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Added a bunch of stuff when I went from 7 to 9 speed. Hopefully getting a new front tire today if this lbs near my work has one (got a gift certificate from work).

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffGabriel (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's my 26" hardtail. It's all I have... until next month!


----------



## Mountain Biking Guy (Jun 12, 2011)

JeffGabriel said:


> Here's my 26" hardtail. It's all I have... until next month!


Hey that's HT is nice what year and model??


----------



## JeffGabriel (Sep 13, 2011)

Mountain Biking Guy said:


> Hey that's HT is nice what year and model??


Thanks! Its a 2009 Trek 4300.


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is mine in the wild.

Had it for about a year but I'm already thinking on a FS AM type for my next one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

*Felt Q520*

I have a Felt Q520 26er mountain bike. Basically stock, but changed the pedals to my eggbeater 1's, then changed the seat to my WTB sst saddle, and lastly switched the grips out for my red Oury's. I'm kinda bummed that the 26er is dying down. In my part of the country a 26er is perfect for ripping up twisty, hilly, and technical singletrack. But I understand why people are leaning on the 29er side.


----------



## caid (Jun 28, 2011)

Ya know what, I thought to too, until I noticed that VERY few people actually like 29er bikes. And when they do, it's for light xc. So there are still going to be light weight 26ers. It's a fad. Lol kinda like the Honda xr600r enduro with the big wheel that handled like crap for the same reason that I prefer the 26ers. That big wheel is oddly proportioned tothat little frame and those 3 inches make the difference between tacos and tostadas most times. And until I see a 29er with a fork that doesn't look like it's going to come home with a busted crown and arch, I'm sure as hell sticking to my 26ers. Maybe even a 26 front wheel and 24 rear with a huge ass tire!!!! Buahahaha!!!! Yet another fad, but resulting in a higher strength wheel with A tighter turning circle.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

All ready to ride!










































More pics here : https://forums.mtbr.com/8865124-post38.html and https://forums.mtbr.com/8865128-post39.html


----------



## akaktm (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes. Just built a 26" 456 Ti hard tail last year. One of the most fun bikes I've ridden.


----------



## Spastook (Dec 19, 2007)

While I do love my 29er, I still have a pair of 26" bikes that I continue to ride. My titanuim 26" singlespeed hardtail is my favorite. My FS 26" rig is pretty much just gathering dust. I really don't care much for full squish bikes even though virtually 95% of all the people I ride with are on them. I just don't feel that they are necessary on most of the trails I ride. Plus I instinctively get out of the saddle for all climbs which doesn't work well on full suspensions.


----------



## ACHTUNG! (Aug 18, 2008)

I still rock my Kona MuniMula hard tail that I converted to a fully rigid single speed. This baby is light! Love it!


----------



## jokermtb (Mar 11, 2004)

My custom non-brand [technically, it's a Zias Bikes frame], locally made in Michigan, Columbus steel tubed [lovely ride] convertible hardtail [singlespeed or geared, depending on my mood], the head badge is for my band, the SpokeDrunkies [_beer+ biking, get it?_].........For me, it just made economic sense to stay in the 26'er world. I've got a 1/2 a lifetime of tires to use up, as well as a bunch of wheelsets that I rather like. I've also sampled 29'ers, and while they do have different ride characteristics, I wouldn't go so far as to say they are actually better - just slightly different. Not different enough for me to be compelled to get one.........


----------



## Spastook (Dec 19, 2007)

Love that shade of green.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Santa brought me presents for my current 26in HT project..









More Canadian bike jewelry to come.......


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

btw, loving that Kona and the Michigan home brew.

MI REP!!!!


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll be rocking a 26inch for as long as they are available. Not a fan of the 29er fad. I do not feel good riding them at all.


----------



## Raptrox (Jan 1, 2012)

I ride 26er hardtail. Really low end though (2011GT Aggressor) but I love it!


----------



## BamaCyclist (Dec 19, 2009)

Just brought my 26" Giant Atx 890 (Tomac approved geometry baby!) back to life with an eBay carbon fork and it is a blast. As much as I love my Air9, it will never be as quick and nimble as my Giant.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I like this thread, it gets me out of the Vintage forum. Here are a few of my hardtails. Excluding the CIOCC in the middle and my sons Trek towards the back of the pile, the rest are a few of my 26" hardtails that see trail time.





































Getting all crazy with some front suspension:










This one, not so much trail time as neighborhood time.....


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

AC/BC said:


> 29er is too sluggish for me and not as easy to flick. So I'll stick with 26.


Word up. I understand the popularity of 29ers but they're not for me.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok, finally got MOST of it done, only thing left is ether XT cranks or
an old Race Face Turbine ano red crankset. If I didn't love my 26er,
it wouldn't have gotten the new fork.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

Well on my last break I removed my LX cassette and now its time to install my XT cassette!


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

I definitely still like my 26ER hardtail. I recently did some upgrades from 5 years of stock components. Kenda Nevegal DTC 2.1 tires, Hayes stroker Trail hydro brakes, Shimano Alivio shifters with the gear indicators removed to accommodate the hydro levers, a new bike stand and a Fizik Gobi XM Kium saddle that my wife got me for Christmas. Next up is a new fork and slowly upgrading the drivetrain.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Go with the race face crank, just as stiff and you can get used ones super cheap.


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

XT cassette and XT M785 pedals installed now!!!!!!!!!!!!

Next up, M770 shifters...................then I'm done!


----------



## hit600 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a GT hard tail and I like to ride it.
Most time I go with it!


----------



## hit600 (Jan 6, 2012)

it´s a 26ER hardtail.


----------



## TomactypeX (Aug 8, 2010)

Two Jack said:


> I have been a long fruitless search for a Rocky Mountain Blizzard frame and finally gave up.
> 
> So I went out today and bought a VRC worthy Vertex TO, hardtail 26" with XTR and a Bomber fork.
> 
> I like 26" wheels, and I got so damn sick of every bike shop I went into telling me I "had" to get a 29" or my dick would fall off .......


Great bike! I love the Blizzard. I used to have a Hammer Race by RM.


----------



## TheOrangutan (Dec 12, 2011)

Yup! I'm on my first mountain bike - a 2011 Giant XTC, with a heap of swapped components. Really loving it for my first stead! Currently weighs in at 10.99kg and has taken my aggressive uncoordinated riding well so far...


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

I still like riding my 26er hardtail. I also still like baseball, hot dogs, apple pie and Chevrolet.


----------



## Coasting (Mar 26, 2008)

I love the whole 29er thing.Talk about being sold a pup.All the local riders rushed out and got 29er Anthems expecting to become riding gods.Over the next few weeks the sad look of expectation being overtaken by reality has been extremely funny.Dont get me wrong i love any bike that adds a different perspective on the riding experience but in reality they are only another way of getting from point a to point b.No better and no worse,just different.


----------



## nmilsaps (Jan 9, 2012)

I just bought a Giant hartail, so I hope it's not a dying breed! Actually my brother has a 29er and loves it.


----------



## LONO100 (Jan 10, 2012)

hi all, im a noobie to this forum but not to mountainbiking. call me old school or just old but im a 26" purist. 29ers are interesting, but for me, nothing can beat a quality made 26" hardtail. the most versatile all around go anywhere bike around.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Updated photos of my GT Aggressor after the drive train upgrade. Still lovin' it. :thumbsup:


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

Still luv mine, but have not yet settled on perfect enough fork.
Now got Fox 100 MM (air), but 130 MM was mo' fun.
My old Z1 ETA 130MM coil springs were bit too soft for harsh descends, bottomed out too early and often. (I'm 220# sans treads)
No one now makes 120 to 130MM coil forks so I may eventually try a DT Swiss 130MM or a Magura Thor 140MM as I believe both have "in flight" travel reduces.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Moo Shoo Pork said:


> Best HT so far!


The retrogrouch in me just had a bikegasm.


----------



## Konarider15 (Jun 21, 2011)

I still ride mine!!! 2011 Kona Cindercone!!!!!!! Feels great on the trails, and i really couldnt ride a 29er if i wanted too im way too short for one!!!!!!


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*Very cool thread...*

good to see the 26er ht alive and kicking :thumbsup:. @ 6'2" and 245 lbs I am much more comfortable with the fit of 29ers (rigid, ss :thumbsup but I learned to ride on 26er ht's so they will always have a special place in my heart. Looking to build up a Dean 853 26er softail frame I have had for a few years. Not a ht, but not fs either. As an xc rider I will NEVER own one of those. I have a couch in my living room when I want to luxuriate in shameless comfort, lol.


----------



## whiskeytango Rider (Dec 17, 2011)

*yep*

I get this crazy huge smile on my face when i ride my dj hardtail 26 road or trail, manual,huck wheelie, jump,fun is in the Ride . That being said I have yet to ride a 29 but i am from bmx sooo. should i try 29 or just go 26 fs long travel for fun.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

whiskeytango Rider said:


> I get this crazy huge smile on my face when i ride my dj hardtail 26 road or trail, manual,huck wheelie, jump,fun is in the Ride . That being said I have yet to ride a 29 but i am from bmx sooo. should i try 29 or just go 26 fs long travel for fun.


Never hurts to try


----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

That Tomac Type X is AWESOME.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

Gary H said:


> Got a Klein Attitude on the bench right now. It will be a rigid build.


and rigid ride...ouch.


----------



## TomactypeX (Aug 8, 2010)

centershot said:


> That Tomac Type X is AWESOME.


....what he said! Lol


----------



## Liampac70 (Jan 13, 2012)

i have a great time riding if i go to my friends house up his road and in his woods with my specialized hard rock disk it is extreme simple but if i go really riding i use my stump jumper


----------



## RedtiresII71 (Apr 11, 2011)

Considering I just built up a very nice little Stumpjumper M2 to ride.....yes.


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm starting a On One Inbred build.:thumbsup:


----------



## Slow_Aero (Jan 10, 2012)

Love mine, but I'm a newbie so what do I know. 

2008 Specialized RockHopper


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Post a pic of the M2!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice RockHopper^^^^^


----------



## pat656 (Oct 1, 2011)

Still like mine, riding it while I work on my fs.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

This baby got me down webb three times yesterday. I was the only one out there without a DH rig, let alone disc brakes. The looks I got were priceless and the trek loved the beating. I even went off some 2 foot jumps without a problem. Sorry, no action pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## LONO100 (Jan 10, 2012)

here's mine. she's bone stock, but dont hate. ive run her through the shafter grade, bolinas ridge, the marin cross trail, the 19 mile carquinez straight trail, and mt. tam regularly and she's still holding up, but its time for a few upgrades. dont know if thats a testament to GT or my skills! next in the hopper are a set of new treads and a new stem. hopefully some wheels too. 26" hardtails or nothing for me.


----------



## chantheman84 (Sep 20, 2011)

I still love mine:thumbsup: Daily commuter and all race!


----------



## A10 Wingman (May 12, 2006)

My 2000 Trek 8000 LT Still kills the trail!!! I have 2 FS and a Soft Tail besides this Trek and all are 26" wheeled.


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

Azonic DS-1








2000 Trek 8000 R








1996 Specialized Rockhopper Comp A1 FS (wife`s bike)

26 hardtail still my choice.I`d like a nice FS but it was not at the top of my list.I built up another 26" hardtail instead.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

I apparently rub off on my 28 year old son, this is what
he just picked up.
26ers for us.:thumbsup:


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

My friend has the exact same Rockhopper. It's actually on my porch right now. I've considered taking it for a spin.


----------



## Dreamerof1 (Jul 22, 2004)

Loudviking said:


> I apparently rub off on my 28 year old son, this is what
> he just picked up.
> 26ers for us.:thumbsup:


Nice lookin Bizango. Looks like one of the earlier offerings from the OG Voodoo. I have one of a similar vintage that was converted to singlespeed. I love it.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Dreamerof1, yes it is a 1997 or 98. Absolutely fantastic shape.
Hopefully now he will leave my bike alone.


----------



## james68823 (Mar 25, 2011)

Liking mine pretty well.










Changed to BB7s and clipless now. Want a new Xfusion fork on the front, hopefully soon.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Not any more for my ex-main mt bike. I still love my old Mongoose but the Specialized HardRock is pretty much done other than getting some snow duty. I just wish I'd given up on it a long time ago and gotten a larger bike that fit me better....10 years on a too small bike sucks!


----------



## nubcake (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a fairly new to me troll that I rode as a regular HT before adding the xtracycle kit to it. Like I guessed 26in bikes are still a ton of fun to ride. My F/S bike is also 26in and I have no plans on "upgrading". 29'ers just dont like to leave the ground and even though I am not a dirt jumper or DH guy, I still like to pop off things that look fun on the trail.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

nubcake said:


> 29'ers just dont like to leave the ground and even though I am not a dirt jumper or DH guy, I still like to pop off things that look fun on the trail.


29er's are just as capable of leaving the ground. Just depends how used to them you are. They do take some getting used to.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't discriminate by wheel size, I guess my 650b feels a little more solidly planted than some 26's I've ridden, but then again sometimes a squirelly ride makes an otherwise easy trail more interesting. Shoot, sometimes I ride my 700c x 35 SS commuter/cx bike on the trails and it's super fun! I have yet to try a 29er, but yes, I do still love my 26"


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

The 29er seems to roll over roots and such a whole lot easier but seems to be a little less flickable. For me the pros outweigh the cons and I'll stick with the 29er.


----------



## Fitness_Freak (Jun 20, 2011)

My 2011 Scott Aspect 20, with a few minor upgrades. I had a Aspect 29er pro but my 26er just puts a smile on my face like no other when your flyin down the trails :thumbsup:


----------



## joefi (Sep 13, 2011)

*Update to original post...*

Old and the new...
My 1999 Litespeed Obed that I had 3 different wheelsets used for commuting, winter commuting and xc riding.

Anyone interested in a 1999 Obed Frame, Large 19.5? Would still love to keep it, but selling it was part of the deal when I bought the new 29er.

The new ride is a Lynskey Ridgeline. I'm tweeking the fit, especially the high front end and probably need to go from a 39-26 to 38-24 crank b/c of the bigger wheels and I'm not get any younger.


----------



## st10034 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just picked up a 2004 Hardrock SS for $50. After riding it, I don't know why I went to FS, the hard tail is so much more fun. I have barely touched my FS bike after purchasing the SS.

Time to see how indestructible the Hardrock frame really is.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

still lovin it, might be picking up an 07 iDrive 5 though this weekend 








06 Avalanche, Manitou Minute Expert 130mm, Avid BB7's, SD7 Levers, G3 Rotors 185/160, Candy 1SE pedals, SLX Crank, SLX Casette, KMC X9.99 chain, XTR M970 Rear Der, X7 Front Der, Answer 720AM bars, Hussefelt 60 Stem, GT Lock ons, XT Shifters, Raceface dues post, forte promx seat, Easton Havoc AM wheelset, Bronson TCS 2.1 rear, Weirwolf TCS 2.3 front.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I love my hardtail. It's my backup bike and every time I ride it I think it makes me a better rider.

1998 GF HooKooEKoo w/ Tora Coil fork:


----------



## RedtiresII71 (Apr 11, 2011)

bridgestone14 said:


> Post a pic of the M2!


Done!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Yep, still liking mine.


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

I love my 26" hardtail...


----------



## RedtiresII71 (Apr 11, 2011)

That is somehow just a disgustingly cool looking bike!



Jeepnut22 said:


> I love my 26" hardtail...


----------



## Jajm1213 (Sep 26, 2011)

RedtiresII71 said:


> That is somehow just a disgustingly cool looking bike!


X2 :thumbsup:

I'm thinking it's the mud....


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

there is beauty in simplicity. Some of my favorite bikes to look at are hardtail single speeds.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

My current ride is a Hardrock; I'm not sure which year since I was gifted it by a family member. I abuse it a bit by taking some jumps with it that it probably isn't meant to handle (the bmx racer in me has a thirst for air), but so far it has shown no signs of slowing down. I'm planning on riding it to death without upgrading it much since its ceiling for quality is fairly low and that way I can save up some cash. Sadly my next bike will probably not be another 26er HT. The jumper in me is thinking I might benefit from a FS and the 6'4" guy in me is thinking a 29'er may be a bit more comfortable.


----------



## LONO100 (Jan 10, 2012)

if hardtails was a gang, id be claiming 26!


----------



## gs46 (Dec 5, 2010)

Yep still liking mine...


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

RedtiresII71 said:


> Done!


Nice M2!

I got bored and built this back up... I still like it quite a lot:


----------



## Qonrad (Sep 12, 2011)

Love it, but sadly i'm selling it due to it being a larger frame...getting a Monocog soon.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Pisgah2000 said:


> Nice M2!
> 
> I got bored and built this back up... I still like it quite a lot:


sick bike!


----------



## RedtiresII71 (Apr 11, 2011)

Pisgah2000 said:


> Nice M2!
> 
> I got bored and built this back up... I still like it quite a lot:


Thanks!


----------



## RedtiresII71 (Apr 11, 2011)

LONO100 said:


> if hardtails was a gang, id be claiming 26![/QUOTE
> 
> I might have found my next tattoo!


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Love mine. Just seems so nimble compared to something more stretched out.

1997 Hoo Koo E Koo SS


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm getting another one, Transition Trans AM, so yeah... love it.


----------



## deemoss (Nov 4, 2009)

I do ride my hard tail quite often. I get the impression that you get the same amount of adrenaline with less speed compared to my FS 7".


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

st10034 said:


> Just picked up a 2004 Hardrock SS for $50. After riding it, I don't know why I went to FS, the hard tail is so much more fun. I have barely touched my FS bike after purchasing the SS.
> 
> Time to see how indestructible the Hardrock frame really is.


Oh, its indestructible... 2003 HR tank here.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Ohh that is a good looking bike.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Pisgah that is bad ass.

Mr. Pants, outstanding.


----------



## TomactypeX (Aug 8, 2010)

misterdangerpants said:


>


Love the thumb shifters


----------



## Fly Rod (Mar 13, 2007)

I miss my Yeti Arc Ti does that count?


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Did 21 miles and 2,000 feet today on my 26er hardtail. 

I would like another bike, but I won't be getting rid of this one even when I get a new one.


----------



## Kyle201 (Jun 24, 2011)

luvs me custom hardtail


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

^^^Very nice^^^


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

bridgestone14 said:


> Ohh that is a good looking bike.





gsteitz said:


> Mr. Pants, outstanding.





TomactypeX said:


> Love the thumb shifters


Thanks! I really like it.


----------



## Zoomstag (Jan 17, 2009)

Kyle201 said:


> luvs me custom hardtail


Great job.
If bike-building is art, you're an artist. ,)
I like those colours...


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

misterdangerpants' bike is slick as hell.


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Lovin' slack hardtails*

There are lots of new 26er hardtails out there, I just find they don't get represented by bike mags etc. Britain seems to be all over aggressive slack hardtails. I ordered this one from the UK (need to update with new pics) and built it up with the bits from my stumpy fsr. Got so sick of bob, and after I spent a month on my 29er hardtail SS, I realized I just didn't need all the headaches that came with suspension. Also realized I like the smaller wheels better for my trails which have small steep climbs and lots of tight switchbacks. This bikes a blast.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

^ So badass!

I want me a slack hardtail so bad.


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I love my hardtail. It's my backup bike and every time I ride it I think it makes me a better rider.
> 
> 1998 GF HooKooEKoo w/ Tora Coil fork:


Is that a blue frame? I have the same bike, 









I have updated it quit a bit since I first bought it. But it is still my daily rider. I just love the feel of steel. Nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

Still loving all of mine!! I also have a 29er gf marlin and a fs giant ds3.


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

How can you not love this little beast?


----------



## Mr Cup (May 31, 2011)

Syl3, that bike just looks fast. Nice looking ride.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

centershot said:


> Wondering if I'm the last one - I still very much enjoy riding my Trek 6500 hardtail. I find it fairly light and quick on the trails - easy to flick around and catch a little air from time to time. All I see are 29er F/S bikes - makes me wonder if I'm the last of a dieing breed.





Colonel Flagg said:


> I don't remember the last time I saw a high end 26" hardtail in a shop. 3 or 4 years ago maybe.





CarolinaLL6 said:


> I see no reason to ride anything but a 26 HT. FS or 29 doesn't interest me.





Joel. said:


> I'll be rocking a 26inch for as long as they are available. Not a fan of the 29er fad. I do not feel good riding them at all.


I have selected some of the comments with which I am in harmony.
In good stores I do not see 26 high-level for years, but as I wrote I do not remember where I do not think that the 26 are to be thrown away and 29 are perfect everywhere.
Certainly are perfect for improving corporate earnings.
I personally have always thought that a 26 has its limits when the path is smooth and I always kept in the house a CX bike.
Here is my beloved 26, this bike has already visited many countries and others will be visited in future!


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

slimphatty said:


> ^ So badass!
> 
> I want me a slack hardtail so bad.


Do it. Fun and pretty worry free.


----------



## davewinters (Feb 16, 2008)

*retro hardtail?*

Just found this in a thrift shop in Palm Desert.

'96 Scott Racing CST

Now if I can just successfully rebuild the elastomer forks....


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh, yea. I like my HT's more every day whether they be in their geared mode, singlespeed or as fixed gear. Last time I rode one would be today.

Fresh from the forest:


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

davewinters said:


> Just found this in a thrift shop in Palm Desert.
> 
> '96 Scott Racing CST
> 
> Now if I can just successfully rebuild the elastomer forks....


That's funny. Just found my old Quadra 21r at my parents house. Elastomers are blown and it's locked compressed. Was hoping to fix it and go retro with my old Voodoo frame.


----------



## davewinters (Feb 16, 2008)

Neuner said:


> That's funny. Just found my old Quadra 21r at my parents house. Elastomers are blown and it's locked compressed. Was hoping to fix it and go retro with my old Voodoo frame.


Suspension Fork Parts eStore - Rock Shox Quadra 21R Elastomer Refresh Kit 95-96 - (Powered by CubeCart)

I've dumped a bunch of oil into mine to soak and dissolve the crude and pieces of elastomer...I'm just hoping I don't spend more money on it than a new fork!


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

29" inch bikes here are still a minority. Most people I know have at least one 26" bike.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

My 26" mtbs will be in the fleet indefinitely, as is my 27" vintage cruiser. If I go to 29" or 650B, it would be in addition to, but 26" has never been a limitation to me.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

I got a 2012 Trek 4300 26''...I just bought it last summer and having a blast on it!


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

I love 26er hardtails more than anything, but after riding with a couple guys last week that had 29ers with a lot more travel up front than me I realized first hand how much better they roll over roots and such. On many sections, I had to pedal moderately hard while they could coast, as I was trying to make up for lost momentum over the irregulaties. For the next 48 hours my entire UPPER body was in pain from the jolting and death grip required to try and keep up

That being said, on most of the trails I have ridden here 26 and rigid is totally sufficient. I will probably look into converting one of my 26ers into a 650b with a more modern fork though


----------



## Jaxman (Dec 31, 2012)

I still love to ride my 08/09 Trek 6 series HT. I have upgraded everything but the front shock. I'm a Clyde so therefore I was breaking everything. I would love to try a FS bike someday if I lose weight, just to see what it's all about


----------



## erudition12000 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a '98 DeKerf, steel hardtail with 26" tires obviously, but it has become a back-up around the yard bike since getting a 29er Kona. Might bust it out tomorrow though to battle the road salt.


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

The last three bikes I purchased were 26" FS (2 older FSR and a brand new Superlight), but I still enjoy riding my Airborne HT the most.








Back when it was still stock.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

My only current bike. 2005 custom HT with a cheap aluminum frame but XT drivetrain, Marzocchi bomber shock, BB7s, and Easton wheels. I'm looking to build FS 26" bike this year but, until then, this HT is my baby.

It's funny...when i was young and broke, I thought mountain biking was more about the bike. Lighter parts, CNC-machined this and titanium that. The only thing holding me back was the cost. Now that I'm (much) older and money isn't an issue, I finally realized that it's all about the rider.


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

why wouldn't I?


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I rode my 1997 Blizzard today for 2 hours. 8 speed, v-brakes, bar ends, tubes in tires, rigid steel fork.... awesome. Love it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

limba said:


> I rode my 1997 Blizzard today for 2 hours. 8 speed, v-brakes, bar ends, tubes in tires, rigid steel fork.... awesome. Love it.


Lucky guy!!!!


----------



## wathmas (Apr 22, 2012)

i really like my old 26er hardtail and both my fs bikes. i'm not into the other wheel sizes, nothing personal just not for me. i think that down the road i will get a chromag kamui or sakura. oh and by the way i quite enjoy my road bikes too..


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Sorry, had to upload a new pic.*

Hardtails just look so rad.


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

wathmas said:


> i really like my old 26er hardtail and both my fs bikes. i'm not into the other wheel sizes, nothing personal just not for me. i think that down the road i will get a chromag kamui or sakura. oh and by the way i quite enjoy my road bikes too..


I'd love a Chromag, or a Titanium long travel frame. Those kinda frames last forever.


----------



## wathmas (Apr 22, 2012)

jcitizen1 said:


> Hardtails just look so rad.


that's a sharp looking bike,don't see many on one bikes around here..


----------



## wathmas (Apr 22, 2012)

jcitizen1 said:


> I'd love a Chromag, or a Titanium long travel frame. Those kinda frames last forever.


the chromag stuff looks bombproof and their components are as good as anything out there.
i know a guy who dumped is 6inch fs bike for a samurai ,just an awesome bike..


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

wathmas said:


> that's a sharp looking bike,don't see many on one bikes around here..


Rides fun too, and didn't cost too much much. Frame finish is impressive, but there are so many good reviews on the 456 (old & new) I'm sure it'll hold up to whatever I throw at it. I build it more as a test run to see if I really wanted to drop serious coin on a hardtail. Can't really afford multiple bikes so want one decent do it all.


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

jcitizen1 said:


> Rides fun too, and didn't cost too much much. Frame finish is impressive, but there are so many good reviews on the 456 (old & new) I'm sure it'll hold up to whatever I throw at it. I build it more as a test run to see if I really wanted to drop serious coin on a hardtail. Can't really afford multiple bikes so want one decent do it all.


Let me correct my typo. The frame finish ISN'T impressive. Needed lots of prep to get stuff installed, plus the dropouts were kinda bent during shipping, which cost like 40 bucks. They gave me a credit, but would rather have just not needed the work done.


----------



## tiffany's pigeons (Feb 11, 2012)

jcitizen1 said:


> [snip] The frame finish ISN'T impressive. Needed lots of prep to get stuff installed... [/snip]


Such as? Facing and chasing? How were the bb threads?

I ask because I'm think of ordering an inbred...


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

tiffany's pigeons said:


> Such as? Facing and chasing? How were the bb threads?
> 
> I ask because I'm think of ordering an inbred...


Yeah, lots of facing etc. The chainguide tabs were crooked too, and the dropouts on the drive side bent. The frame seems kinda slapped together, but once you're riding it it feels good. My friend has the carbon 456 and it has been problem free. This is what you get for a frame that retails for like 350. Anything comparable is like 700 plus, so I'm alright with what I have. It's fun to ride, and decends with a lot of confidence. Would love to have a bike with the same geo but made of better steel or Ti. On-One do a ti version, but I would only buy ti from a more reputable source, just cause it's so pricey.


----------



## tiffany's pigeons (Feb 11, 2012)

jcitizen1 said:


> Yeah, lots of facing etc. The chainguide tabs were crooked too, and the dropouts on the drive side bent. The frame seems kinda slapped together, but once you're riding it it feels good. My friend has the carbon 456 and it has been problem free. This is what you get for a frame that retails for like 350. Anything comparable is like 700 plus, so I'm alright with what I have. It's fun to ride, and decends with a lot of confidence. Would love to have a bike with the same geo but made of better steel or Ti. On-One do a ti version, but I would only buy ti from a more reputable source, just cause it's so pricey.


Cool. Facing I don't mind since I have the tools. I don't however have the taps to chase bb threads. My main reason for thinking of ordering one was to have a place to hang all my spares on. I figure the frames are cheap enough and it's better than having another box of junk laying around lol.

If you're looking for a similar frame but with better quality, I'll be posting up the bike I just built up. Just waiting on the UPS dude to show up with the last bits...


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

I miss having a 26" hardtail, and it will be my next addition to the quiver. It's the one bike that just doesn't age. You can forever chase the latest suspension design that does everything your current bike does and more, but a 26" hardtail will always be relevant. At least, I think it will.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I ride a 26" hardtail with V-brakes... I am quite happy with it. I can race it, commute on it, trail ride it and run it up and down nasty tech stuff. It is my "All Mountain" bike and takes me any where I want to ride.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

I do!

I headed to Antigua Guatemala this past weekend for a wedding of friend from college. It was a 3 day trip so I loaded my ol' 26 rockhopper to the back of my truck just in case.

I was glad I took it with me. I met a ****** expat on saturday morning who hooked me up for a ride with his tour company. I enjoyed some awesome vistas, nice climbs and some good, fun, flowy singletrack through the mountain slopes. I had tons of fun riding my 26er even though Im pretty sure my el mariachi 29 would have felt smoother on the cobble stone streets of Antigua. 

I will always keep enjoying my 26ers


----------



## emptypockets (Dec 20, 2012)

this is my first post on here, sittin up late at night. (Is there a place on here to post an introduction?)

Thumbing through this thread. Nice to see there are people that still love the 26" wheel on a hardtail. I just finished my 2nd 26 inch hardtail build and Im in love. Trying to post pics but I dont have enough posts, but Ill keep working at that.


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Still love all 3 of mine...the 4th is a 29er


----------



## Ariben123 (Apr 26, 2012)

I do! My old specialized has never failed me shes one i can always count on to get me home.


----------



## tiffany's pigeons (Feb 11, 2012)

IMHO...

The bike industry as a whole is a finicky thing - always looking for the next latest and greatest. Not a bad a thing mind you, how else would we have had the opportunity to fall in love in with things like carbon fiber and suspension technology. That said, I don't think that the 26" hardtail will ever go away. There will always be riders like me who appreciate the artistry is takes to build a great frame, and the technique and skill it takes to ride one past your buddies uphill AND downhill on their full suspension bikes.

Though I own and ride multiple styles of bikes, the ones that continually challenge me and consistently bring a smile to my face are the tried and true hardtail with 26" wheels. In fact, I love'em so much that I just built up the new one pictured below, and I have another in the works. The next one though will be fully rigid so stay tuned 

Kinesis Virsa Decade... The build quality on the frame is pretty decent, though not as nice as my Indy Fab. For me, the main the attraction to the frame are the dropouts. You can change them out to a slotted version for single speeding. I also love the fact the frame's built with Tange Prestige. I haven't had a Prestige frame since my old and dead Ibis Mojo and I'm looking forward to a back to back comparison with the 853 of the Indy. The 44mm headtube is also a nice touch. Anyways...


----------



## emptypockets (Dec 20, 2012)

the "loaded" stuff looks sick on there!


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

That Kinesis is a beautiful bike.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Can anyone recommend me an aggressive DH/FR hardtail? I ride a DH bike so something with that same feel/geometry would be nice. I will be buying used. I don't care about weight or brands but all I ask is that is is capable of uphills and abuse. I'm looking to spend around $500 u.s. dollars. Looking for a size XL or L bike. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## roogie (Jan 21, 2012)

All I've ever ridden.

roog


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

I tried to win a 07 stumpjumper ht with all xt/lx components and a fox rl fork last night. I lost by 6 bucks! winning bid was $381


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I started out on a 29er but since then I bought an old (almost 25 years old) Giant to tinker with. I got it where it can ridden now and may take it out on a the trail for a short solo day soon. But I am thinking about slapping road tires on it and using it for events in Down Town Asheville where if it gets stolen it wouldn't be a big deal. 

I will say this though. The bike feels small compared to my 29er even though I think the frame is an inch bigger.


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

kjlued said:


> I started out on a 29er but since then I bought an old (almost 25 years old) Giant to tinker with. I got it where it can ridden now and may take it out on a the trail for a short solo day soon. But I am thinking about slapping road tires on it and using it for events in Down Town Asheville where if it gets stolen it wouldn't be a big deal.
> 
> I will say this though. The bike feels small compared to my 29er even though I think the frame is an inch bigger.


I'm a hour south of Asheville in the Greenville area.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

Only way to go, but i actually just made my RM Vertex into a full rigid just to see how it road, prolly gonna akeep it that way.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

lamar83 said:


> I'm a hour south of Asheville in the Greenville area.


I am actually between Greenville and Asheville in Hendersonville NC.

Damn there are a lot of "villes" around here. :lol:


----------



## emptypockets (Dec 20, 2012)

been waiting till my post count was high enough to post a pic, I love MY HARDTAIL 26


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

Which one  the Adroit for the rougher rides and the Attitude for the rest even though I'm liking the Attitude more & more:thumbsup: next project is a full rigid carbon


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

tiffany's pigeons said:


> IMHO...
> 
> The bike industry as a whole is a finicky thing - always looking for the next latest and greatest. Not a bad a thing mind you, how else would we have had the opportunity to fall in love in with things like carbon fiber and suspension technology. That said, I don't think that the 26" hardtail will ever go away. There will always be riders like me who appreciate the artistry is takes to build a great frame, and the technique and skill it takes to ride one past your buddies uphill AND downhill on their full suspension bikes.
> 
> ...


This build is slick. My current build is a bit of a test run, but I'd love to get a higher quality steel ride like this eventually. Tubes look fat for steel. Once again, nice ride.


----------



## tiffany's pigeons (Feb 11, 2012)

norsk biker said:


> Which one  the Adroit for the rougher rides and the Attitude for the rest even though I'm liking the Attitude more & more:thumbsup: next project is a full rigid carbon


I used to lust after those original Attitudes so bad! Nice ride!


----------



## tiffany's pigeons (Feb 11, 2012)

jcitizen1 said:


> This build is slick. My current build is a bit of a test run, but I'd love to get a higher quality steel ride like this eventually. Tubes look fat for steel. Once again, nice ride.


Thanks man! Funny that you mention the tube diameter... I made up my mind on getting a Charge Skinny Duster, but nobody in the states had one for sale in my size so I went with the Virsa. Now I'm glad I did 

If all goes according to plan, I'll be joining you in the On One Family soon!


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

My friends think I'm crazy but I love it.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

That adroit is awesome. What headset did you use to get that for to fit?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes nm.


----------



## konadude (Feb 2, 2005)

Still riding all 26" bikes here and loving it! Well, except for my 700c road ride.


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

b-14, I got it from a guy out of Alaska that makes the head-set "adapter". If your interested pm me and I will send you the link, oh by the way she weights 21lbs. :thumbsup:


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

yep, got 3... I can se the value in getting a FS 26er in the future, but at the moment i have 2 aluminium and 1 ti in a build...

sometimes I see vids or pics and I think why are these guys riding FS for that sort of stuff. Also know people that go on about the ride on some trail on the 5-6in travel bikes...yeah used to ride that trail on a rigid back in the day...


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

I still like to ride wheelies and do 180's, much easier on a 26" hard tail, my 29er front end seemed as if the front wheel was glued to the ground. I do like the top end speed and how well the 29er's climb. I have had two different fs and didn't care for either one, due to the energy loss, but its pretty flat where i live.


----------



## Angemon (May 9, 2010)

Not quite finished yet as there are a few parts that I am wanting to change, but here is my recently built Lynskey Rigid M240 with carbon fork. Love it. Want to switch to 1 x 10 though  I love rigid bikes, have been riding MTB for a few decades, racing enduro and trail riding etc. and have owned full sus, 29er etc. but they all make the trails less interesting. I like the riding-by the-seat-of-your-pants feeling that you gain from a HT. I wouldn't diss 29er's etc. as it is all about preference. I am shorty, like 5' 2", so prefer smaller wheels


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice, what fork is that?


----------



## FSR831 (Jan 20, 2013)

I always liked my 26" hardtails, I need to ride a 29er though!


----------



## Angemon (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Norsk Biker  It is a Ragley carbon fork, Stif, light, and ticks all the right boxes


----------



## LeddZepp8687 (Jan 20, 2013)

I love my hardtail. Almost every time I am in the lot at the trails some guy on a FS bike tells me how he wishes he still had his hardtail. While full suspension bikes probably allow you to ride faster the feeling of riding a hardtail is pretty legit.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I bought a new 29" Cobia, but I am still loving my 2010 Cannondale F9.
I plan to add a rigid steel fork, Avid BB5 mech disk brakes, and possibly a new Shimano derailleur. 
I have already swapped both the saddle and pedals with the Trek Cobia, and I have replaced the Kenda Small Block Eights with a Specialized all mountain tire in the rear, and a Kenda all mountain tire in the front.
(Please excuse the kickstand. When I bought this bike I was not a mountainbiker, and rode on the road.)


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

My gf still loves hers.
08 myka comp
First ride on new 26x2.4 mutano raptor's on wtb rims w/xt hubs.


----------



## Angemon (May 9, 2010)

Good to see people responding to this thread again. Especially as the climate has changed since this thread started a few years back, where the landscape of bike shops, in the UK and US, is now inundated with 29er product - even to the point where some manufacturers have dropped 26" hardtails from their ranges. 

I ride 26" hardtails partly for the same reasons - it keeps my local trails interesting.

Still can't get over that Tomac video, supremely awesome riding!  

Anyone else out there want to contribute their 26" hardtail photo's? :thumbsup:


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

This is one of my two 2000 Klein Adroit Pro mountain bikes. (The other is virtually identical except it has a Trigon rigid fork and weighs 19 pounds with Slime tubes.) This one also has Slime tubes but still has the original fork. It's a great bike for riding anywhere I'd ever want to ride a bike. I rebuilt it from a 300-dollar Craigslist find that had been butchered by its previous owner so badly that all I ended up using was the frame, fork, headset and stem. This is the bike I ride at night and in bad weather. It's a few ounces over 21 pounds.



















Like all my bikes, the 1999 Klein Attitude Race has XTR M970 components with a Dura-Ace cassette, and a pair of Slime tubes that add about a pound over conventional tubes. To keep it simple and light I've done without a front derailleur. For sprinting and climbing, this one is the best bike I've ever ridden, and it weighs exactly 18 pounds.


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

Yea Tomak, Tinker and Overend were awesome but I would rather watch Julie Furtado and the other fine and talented ladies :thumbsup:


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

My only bike is a 26er
And yes, I like it


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

What&son said:


> My only bike is a 26er
> And yes, I like it


Prolly cuz its the most expensive/nicest hardtail there is....that bike make me feel kinda funny in my pants :thumbsup:


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

I ride an 05 Hardrock Sport and love it.


----------



## xactoman2000 (Jun 27, 2011)

*my beast*

one pretty hard tail! Nothing like modern old school.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

^ nice!


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

*Khs*













Me with my 1992 rigid KHS Montana Summit with LX gears, I just changed my original cassette of 11-28 to 11-32' much better but, 29er is even better. I like to use my 26" in the winter. Sorry for flipped image...can't figure out how to fix it!


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

See my sig.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Still ride it on a regular basis and race it at some races where it is faster than my 29er race bike. It is still my go to bike, the "keeper" bike in my stable.


----------



## ezyrydr (Jul 21, 2007)

I sold my 29er SS and bought a 26" FS. I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anyone has spare fork with shocks, one inch steering tube for my 1992 KHS? I think I'm a bit old for rigid and have also lower back problem.


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

My '97 Breezer Lightning


My just-got-yesterday '10 Breezer Thunder Elite


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

@gddyap, was ur breezer one inch sterling tube or 1.1/8?


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

1-1/8. The fork on my Lightning is a Judy SL I stripped the yellow paint off of and repainted black.
Check eBay. I see 1" suspension forks show up every now and then.


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks but rather stay away from eBay..


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

Had my Klein since new and I absolutely love it!! I've been trying to come up with a reason to get a FS bike but just can't. I've upgraded all the parts but the seat post clamp, which I can not seem to find a replacement for anywhere.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

I love my SC Jackal.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Both of my Klein's have Hope seatpost clamps if you are still looking.
Is that a solar power grid over the parking lot?
Google Image Result for https://www.bikebits.co.za/repository/product/11/201109220152hope-seat-clamp-zoom.jpg

Looks like Thomson makes one too. :thumbsup:
Thomson | Seatpost Collars


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

bridgestone14 said:


> ...Is that a solar power grid over the parking lot?


Yup. Other than its own motors and lights over the lot, I don't know what else the system is powering.


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

It has seen the trails and not just the garage :thumbsup: jeep17 what year is your klein?


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

My steel HT, 26" was a fine bike 10 years ago. Same frame, modern parts.Still rides the same. A fine ride. Fun, fast, light. So what was the original question?


----------



## Angemon (May 9, 2010)

I love the colours on the Klein and they ride so well, awesome. Also, that Dean is a dream...


----------



## kid_dynamite (Jan 20, 2008)

Yup. 26er just fits my current ride style better....



















Monster Model 2


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

After trying a 29er the only wheel size I want is 26 and plan to keep my bikes that way.


----------



## dbikeco23 (Jan 30, 2013)

*26er*

26er forever!


----------



## maxforce (Mar 8, 2011)

I owned a 2011 specialized 29er for 8 months, there were no significant advantages but many disadvantages..


----------



## skellener (Feb 2, 2013)

If you have a FS bike, and one day you want to ride a hardtail, can't you lock the suspension? Doesn't that give you the ride like a hardtail? Or is that bad for the bike? Seems like you could use it either way if your bike offered the lockout. 

I don't know so that's why I am asking.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

skellener said:


> If you have a FS bike, and one day you want to ride a hardtail, can't you lock the suspension? Doesn't that give you the ride like a hardtail? Or is that bad for the bike? Seems like you could use it either way if your bike offered the lockout.
> 
> I don't know so that's why I am asking.


It is not bad for the bike. It usually does not ride just as well when locked out as it sits higher in the travel. And full suspension bike typically will have longer chainstays and more weight. It it would be stiffer.

I swear my 26" TransAm with 150mm coil fork rides as smooth as some full suspension rigs.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Just bought a new 26 inch bike 7 months ago because I couldn't justify a 100% premium for the same bike with 29 inch wheels. I doubt I'd be 100% faster or have 100% more fun.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

Ritchey P-21 Hardtail....love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I just did a nice 15 mile ride this weekend . I had blast on my 26" KHS hardtail. Perfect trail system for that bike. Smooth, lots of tight turns and some steep climbs.

I still love my bike. Despite it age and old tech it will still ride anywhere.


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing wrong with old KHS, which are design well. The only grip with mine is no shocks and my old bones.
My KHS is from 1992.. Rode on it last sat...


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh I should add when my new bike gets here I will have 2 26" mtbs. Its sad how some companies are converting completely to 29ers at least give them both equal chances not discontinue all good 26ers.


----------



## Boothy82 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have only just got back into the bike scene. I used to race when I was 14 and am now 31. Maybe im just getting soft in my old age (no pun intended) but I dont know if I could go back to a HT on the trails. Loving my new FS bike. Feel like a big kid all over again :thumbsup:


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

zgroove said:


> Ritchey P-21 Hardtail....love it!:thumbsup:


Groove that is one bad*#s Richie :thumbsup:


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

Boothy82 said:


> I have only just got back into the bike scene. I used to race when I was 14 and am now 31. Maybe im just getting soft in my old age (no pun intended) but I dont know if I could go back to a HT on the trails. Loving my new FS bike. Feel like a big kid all over again :thumbsup:


 Funnyinthe same boat just a little older  but of the opposite opinion, I had a fs but went back to a hard tail and then a full rigid. For me the ride on a ht is far superior but that's just me. Honestly no matter what one rideson the trails having a good time I'm down with it :thumbsup:


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

norsk biker said:


> Groove that is one bad*#s Richie :thumbsup:


Thanks Norsk!


----------



## bart bakker (Oct 21, 2008)

I just can not part of my Brodie eXpresso, too much life in it! Rode it today as a single speed with a couple of freinds on our local trails. There is just so much more fun in riding a 26" (hardtail or FS), 29`ers are soooo boring to ride. 

And yes i have tried them, of course I am a wierdo from the old world;-)


----------



## Boothy82 (Feb 11, 2013)

norsk biker said:


> Funnyinthe same boat just a little older  but of the opposite opinion, I had a fs but went back to a hard tail and then a full rigid. For me the ride on a ht is far superior but that's just me. Honestly no matter what one rideson the trails having a good time I'm down with it :thumbsup:


Could not agree more norsk. That's what I love about biking. We are off of different ages and fitness levels and it does not matter what we ride or what it's worth for that matter. We are all doing it cause we have a love for getting out on 2 wheels. I'm just a little sad I left the bike scene for so long but I'm making up for it as much as j can now


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

wmac said:


> Just bought a new 26 inch bike 7 months ago because I couldn't justify a 100% premium for the same bike with 29 inch wheels. I doubt I'd be 100% faster or have 100% more fun.


You'd actually be a bit slower on a 29er, bigger wheels mean bigger rotational mass.
Bigger rims weigh more, longer spoker weigh more, bigger tires weigh more.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Great thread. Going to try and get through the entire thing if I get time.

Not sure if this is repeating but this thread reminded me of a video I did over 2 year ago while out on my all-time favourite bike ever. Figured it might fit in here well.

I still have it, still love it, still ride it on occasion (albeit now rare). I'll own it forever. 26ers aren't dead IMO. Marketing teams around the world would like us to think so though.

Not 100% HT but most certainly not FS. I LOVE this bike.






A Mellow Ride On My Old Dekerf........ from Steve Arseneault on Vimeo.


----------



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

I started on a 26" rigid back in the mid 90's, added a suspension fork 6 months later and switched to full squish in '01. I bought a 26" HT for Christmas this year. It's a fun ride...but way different from my 6" full squish that makes everything a lot easier. It makes me fully appreciate the advancements in bike technology.


----------



## mpix00 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Fuji 4.0*

Love my Fuji Nevada 4.0!!


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been beating the piss out of this one since 01.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes indeedy but I passed it on too my son because he needed it more then me..


----------



## joel63 (May 13, 2012)

This should be a fun one


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

I just put some 2.25" tires on my '09 Rockhopper that has been collecting dust in the garage for the past couple of years and all I can say is wow. A HT is no match for a short travel FS in my area. When I purchased a 26er FS I basically hung the Rockhopper up and only brought it out for others to go riding with me. My Rockhopper is actually a decent bike minus the harsh riding frame. I have it down in the 22-23lb range and put a lot of upgrades on it but the frame has a lot of flex in the BB area and rides really stiff... so much so that it hurts my back. Not wanting to let the bike go to waste, I decided to try larger tires. I went from Kenda Nevegal 2.1/Slant 6 2.1 to Michelin Wild Rac'r 2.25". The transformation has met if not exceeded what I was hoping to achieve... smooth out the ride. The new tires are 3/8" larger in diameter after stretching out. The dampening effect is great although the bike doesn't spin up as fast as it use to. The larger tires added 100g per wheel. Anyway, I have been busting out the HT consecutively for the past month. I now realize what people mean when they say 29ers are not the answer and to just put larger tires on your 26er. I am so excited with the HT that I even started pricing out a new frame but the eminent lack of development for the wheel size is holding me back. For now I will just enjoy the ease of maintenance of a HT and enjoy the 26" wheel size while tires/wheels are cheap.


----------



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

woahey said:


> I started on a 26" rigid back in the mid 90's, added a suspension fork 6 months later and switched to full squish in '01. I bought a 26" HT for Christmas this year. It's a fun ride...but way different from my 6" full squish that makes everything a lot easier. It makes me fully appreciate the advancements in bike technology.


Since I created this post, me and my new hard-tail have separated ways, but not before making it into April issue of Decline Magazine...


----------



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

I've been wanted try a 29er for a few years, but now that 29ers are the hip, trendy thing I'm less interested. Hmmm. Well, whatever, I'm having fun regardless. My local trails are pretty much pump tracks on steroids - my 26er HT rocks on them!


----------



## pedalitup (May 30, 2007)

sold big heavyweight 6 x 6 Cadabra and built 26 hardtail when I came to Texas, no need for big mountain bike where there's no mountains. Seeing people on big bikes here makes me laugh, to each his own.

Easy decision for me at 5'6" even a size small 29r feels like muscling a tank that takes forever to get back to speed. I know I know but I don't care about all the rolling over momentum marketing BS. For me a 26 is more fun as I've no fire roads to climb or long descents to roll down here. I'm gonna build a 29 shortly when I go back to norcal because it's probably high time to admit to the advantages in their proper place.

Thanks to 29r shortcomings now we've got a third wheel size. . . 

and on and on. . .


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

love my cannondale 26 HT more than most people i know. light, fast, nimble...i don't care about wheel size, i'll buy the next bike that rides better. haven't found it yet.


----------



## NYsurfer (Jul 28, 2013)

Loving it, and it is all the bike I need, but I have been upgrading parts .........


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

I hope my wife still likes her 26" hardtail....she just got it last weekend


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Pictures, or your wife is clearly make believe.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I still like my 26" Hardtail, although my new 29" hardtail is by far my favourite.


----------



## TORQUE-29er (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes as long as it's FAT


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

bridgestone14 said:


> Pictures, or your wife is clearly make believe.


Hands Down winner of Post of the week.


----------



## spadmike (Oct 6, 2008)

Too bad big companies are killing 26ers. I think 27.5 is just a reaction to some crappy 29ers and they needed a way to make more cash so they introduced 27.5 which is barely bigger than 26.


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Stumbled across this thread and realized that I already posted in it almost 2yrs ago. In that time I put together a 29er, rigid SS Karate Monkey by scavenging my 26er Cannondale hardtail. I've had it about a year and a half and have ridden it all over the place, on flowy stuff, on a mtb metric century, on very rocky trails, etc. and have thoroughly enjoyed it. Several months ago I almost sold the Cannondale frame and fork but my wife convinced me not to. I decided to piece it back together using what I had in my parts bin and guess what, I love it. On my local trail it is totally pump-a-licious and fun. The only thing is is that it's geared and after riding SS for a year I forgot how noisy it can be with all of that chain slap and the sound of grindy gears. I'm thinking about updating the bike with part that aren't scavenged.


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 4, 2013)

Well i love my 3 Hardtails bikes ALL of them are 26  a Sinttesi X Country an Ideal Race Pro and a Treck Alpha 6500 SLR well i always use for everyday to comute my Trek and for commute to the city i take the Sinttesi i love them! OK i haven't ride an 27.5 or a 29" but i am thinking buying one in the future but for my near trail mountain they are fine! Especial for training days Race pro is sweet with xtr it's nice and smooth even if it is from 1998 (frame). So i have 4 bikes in total icluding a full suspensionbut i will leave this matter for an other thread


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

I love 26" hardtails. There is so much more fun factor. If I wanted to just blow through everything I would ride a road bike. 

However, if I like in florida or south georgia, where trails are nothing but roots from the sand washing away, I would consider going to a bigger wheel size.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Uh yea.


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

For all you non-believers. lol











bridgestone14 said:


> Pictures, or your wife is clearly make believe.


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep, its called a Dirt Jumper.
I actually have the most fun riding this bike.


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

something about hardtails thats grin inducing. i only ride my FS when its an all day run.
anything under that, i got a couple of hardtails to play with, AM,XC,Fat, as long as its a hardtail im on it.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Yep, still like it. I check fairly often to be sure.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Yup, still:


----------



## mpix00 (Jul 15, 2013)

Loving it More every Day
!!


----------



## roll2hop (Jun 5, 2013)

I am liking my Ibis Tranny 26 hardtail more and more. Few weeks ago, I was invited to ride Downieville, did not have a FS (returned) so I took the 26 HT and swapped the fork from 100mm to 120-150mm Revelation, dropper and flats. My buddies were on 27.5s and 29er FS, let's just say the 26 HT was extremely 'playful', took a body beating but it was a blast!
Hope everyone is enjoying their 26 HTs. Here is a video of the ride:
MTB Downieville Downhill on Hardtail - YouTube


----------



## spadmike (Oct 6, 2008)

Anybody still making quality hardtails? I own a 29er and have ridden a 27.5 and love my 26. IMO, the 27.5 is marketing propaganda. Depending on the rubber the 26 is hardly smaller. All these people saying that the 27.5 is so much better are full of it. I think it is a reaction to having ridden a 29 so long and then trying the smaller wheel and realizing it was better all along.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Chromag.


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

the only way id stop riding my 26" hardtails are if they stop making 26" tires.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

No pricing on the Chromag website. What do they charge for a frame?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

smilinsteve said:


> No pricing on the Chromag website. What do they charge for a frame?


Too much. (I have seen $1200 to $1500 quoted). I would rather get a custom steel one at this price.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Axe said:


> Too much. (I have seen $1200 to $1500 quoted). I would rather get a custom steel one at this price.


Maybe a bit pricey. Independent Fabrications quotes $1895 with Reynolds 853, and Waltworks is $1500 (I think with Trutemper OX Platinum).


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Instigator 2.0 | Bikes | Surly Bikes

the Product of COTIC cycles : SOUL, a throughly modern long fork steel hardtail


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

That Cotic Soul with Reynolds 853 for 800 bucks seems reasonable!


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

I got a Focus 26er this year. SLX/XT with XT Crank and Recon Silver (meh) for <$700.. Shifts like a $2k bike and is pretty fast. I like it. Jenson, in their continuing effort to not be too perfect, forgot to pump the front fork up, but no biggie there. Pretty nice bike, good for the price I would say. I like my 3 26ers quite a bit.


----------



## 1saac2 (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, well. Today I just got a new bike upon outgrowing my 2011 Trek 6500. LOVED IT!! Glad other people enjoy and still ride this bike as much as I have.


----------



## Rachid (Feb 6, 2007)

Chromag has two parts to their lineup the frames made overseas are 800 to 1000 depending on the model and the bc made frames are 1500 to 2000. They also offer custom work. It's worth calling them for a chat. I ride a rootdown and it's a wonderful bike. I've also owned a stylus which I regret selling

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Trek Fuel....26ER! love it


----------



## rachmak (Jul 1, 2013)

i had a 26' hard tail that I fire sold to make way for my FS 29er. I don't regret getting my 29er but I do miss my 26 HT. Not sure why I was in such a rush to get rid of that bike, I think at the time, I saw all the other people with newer bikes and just got envious but man, when I get passed by a HT climbing I am kicking myself inside


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

rachmak said:


> i had a 26' hard tail that I fire sold to make way for my FS 29er. I don't regret getting my 29er but I do miss my 26 HT. Not sure why I was in such a rush to get rid of that bike, I think at the time, I saw all the other people with newer bikes and just got envious but man, when I get passed by a HT climbing I am kicking myself inside


I like my 29er, but it can't climb sandy/even gravelly hills. On CEMENT, the 29er seems to climb better, but the wheels spin, and spin, and spin on hills I NEVER (not once out of 500 times) was not able to make it up on one of my 26ers. It could be a combination of the tires, the chain stay length, the fact that it was the first or second year Focus made a 29er, OR it could be that the front wheel is off alignment 1/2-1 inch which needs to be taken care of as much as possible.. But I have yelled at my bike for not being able to climb some hills a few times already. I've gone back down and tried multiple gears, staying seated (helped a little, but still no), leaning back enough to pull the front up, no go. Better climbing on hard stuff, terrible climbing on sandy/gravel.

I still like 26ers.


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

I selected my Litespeed 26" HT to do a big ride a couple weeks ago (40+ miles w/ 10k ft of climbing).



Others have called it my cheater bike, but the biggest thing was actually having an accessible water bottle cage.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Last winter I had my bike set up as a 29". It was fun in the snow. Come summer and soon it became a 69r. Now I'm somewhat fed up with that also and back to 26". We'll see comes next. Maybe a 29" fixed gear again once we get snow.

Last ride yesterday for the 69r:










Front suspension is also back for the 26" mode. So now both my mtb's are 26" HT's. I guess I still like them.


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

I went for a 60 mile ride on my new Focus 26er today. I think I had more fun than I do on my 29er. But I stayed off the superhard singletrack and just took it easy, so that could have something to do with it. I really like my new 26er.


----------



## AvidRide (Oct 9, 2013)

*Ride mine!*

Still ride my old 26er. 2005 Cannondale F300. Needs some new tires....

I dont need a FS with the trails around here and Im not sure about making the jump to a 29er yet. Heard they are a little big....


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

AvidRide said:


> Still ride my old 26er. 2005 Cannondale F300. Needs some new tires....
> 
> I dont need a FS with the trails around here and Im not sure about making the jump to a 29er yet. Heard they are a little big....
> 
> View attachment 837696


Why is your seat tilted so far forward?


----------



## AvidRide (Oct 9, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Why is your seat tilted so far forward?


Lol! It was loose! Fixed now!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I just started to ride mine a lot again.
2010 Cannondale F9


----------



## Gibbsinator (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a '10 cdale f5 that I just got that I am really enjoying. I borrowes a buddies Marin mount vision and it was nice, but I think I'm a hard tail guy.


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

*I love 26" Hardtails.*

Finally finished this:


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

jcitizen1 said:


> Finally finished this:


That is sweet looking. Is it ti?


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

My backup bike is a rigid 26" bike. Its in the process of getting some wider and stiffer bars.

Feels like a big BMX bike coming from the road bike.


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks! I dig it. 

Nope, just some regular old 4130. There is a Ti version too, but I was on a serious budget with the frame. Fork & cranks I got a sweet ass deal on.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'd say so :thumbsup:


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Hmmm - not really. I put skinny tyres on it and use it on pavement and cycleways when the trails are too muddy...


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> Hmmm - not really. I put skinny tyres on it and use it on pavement and cycleways when the trails are too muddy...


----------



## mpix00 (Jul 15, 2013)

Axe said:


>


LOL YESS BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO This Man!!!


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

Thinking about buying another one.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

axe said:


>


lol !


----------



## Katt (Jul 3, 2011)

I love my 26” hardtail! I have an ‘07 26” FS but I ride my hardtail about 75% of the time. This evening as I was fish tailing around a downhill curve I couldn’t help but grin and say this is why I love my hardtail! One day I might try one of those 29ers that all the crazy kids are talking about, but for now I’ll keep it old school!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Yep.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a 91 HardRock that's a 26" rigid and an 03 Kona 26". The latter is a HT with an added RS seatpost. Like em just fine. Def feel the steel frame ride versus the aluminum. 
I don't push my stuff hard enough or often enough to justify getting the newest invention or improvments. The Specialized does duty as back up or extra wheels for friends and as _the kid carrier_ for a 3 y/o grandson. It's got regular pedals.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Yep, still loving on all 4. Will most likely go 27.5" on the next bike, but that's a couple years off.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, still love mine a Specialised Hardrock that started off as a single speed, then geared commuter, now a 1x10 had it out yesterday a ride close to home. some bike love pic's.























I'am treating it to a new set of riser bars and grips this week, so life left in the old dog yet.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Still giving my Chromag Stylus love..


IMGP4596 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## Bikingnerd (Feb 19, 2013)

Kyle509 said:


> Still giving my Chromag Stylus love..
> 
> 
> IMGP4596 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Nice pic! :thumbsup:

I built up a Stylus this spring, and have been loving it!


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Brain loves it, ankles not so much.


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't think I've posted my updated build here: My 456 - a set on Flickr
Still loving it, and have no plans to go back to squish, for now.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

One things for certain, a 29 will never look as nice as a 26, a 26 has all the right proportions, not big mongy looking wheels that make em look silly, and 26er rides damn fine if you ask me, go the mighty 26.


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Some awesome pics in there @Kyle509.


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

No, just regular ol' 4130


----------



## eoliva11 (Oct 26, 2013)

*YUP!! Just finished this build. OPINIONS?!?*

Build complete...Started its life as a 2010 Rockhopper Expert. Somewhere between a Trail and AM HT depending on who is defining the terms. What do you think?
2010 Rockhopper Expert 26"
- FOX Float 32 120mm CTD Fork
- Mavic Crosstrail rims
- Kenda Nevegal tires 2.35 (F) 2.1 (R)
- SRAM X9 Shifters and FD
- SRAM X7 RD and GXP crankset
- 3x9 converted to 2x9 22/32/BASH
- SRAM PG-990 Cassette 11-34
- Hayes Prime Pro Brakes, Rotors 180 (F) 160 (R) 
- Lizard Skins Peaty Lock-on Grips
- Answer XC/Trail 685 Pro Taper bar
- Truvativ AKA 60mm stem
- Cane Creek 110 Headset
- Jagwire Ripcord cables and housing
- Shimano M647 DX trail pedals
- Hope QR seat clamp
- Hope lighweight bash guard (34T)
- Blackspire Stinger chainguide


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

^Thats the sickest rockhopper I have ever seen. Congrats!


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Sure is. I like it. Sure lot of nice parts and a low end frame though....

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## eoliva11 (Oct 26, 2013)

FastBanana said:


> Sure is. I like it. Sure lot of nice parts and a low end frame though....
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


I've been stuck on specialized since college and if you want a hardtail, I think the rockhopper frame offers the best geometry, is light weight and strong. Might get away from spesh tho if they don't ditch the 29" wheels on everything.

How do you define low end?


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

I always thought the rockhopper was a cheaper frame than the stumpjumper frame. I'm talking without any experience though, as I have never ridden one. If its light and you like the qeometry, that's what matters. Sweet bike.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## eoliva11 (Oct 26, 2013)

FastBanana said:


> I always thought the rockhopper was a cheaper frame than the stumpjumper frame. I'm talking without any experience though, as I have never ridden one. If its light and you like the qeometry, that's what matters. Sweet bike.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


You are right that it is a less expensive frame than the stumpy. However, I believe that it is an undervalued frame that can be used for multiple applications. Especially the few years they offered it in the M4 frame like this one. The stumpy will be lighter out of the box but it's geometry is more of a XC race bike rather than what today is calling a trail/Am bike. This rockhopper is sitting at 26 pounds right now pedals and all. Thanks for the positive feedback!


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

Between my wife (5'3", 49) and I (5'5 1/2", 55), we have five 26" hardtails: 
Hers: x-small Cotic Soul 1X10, Motobecane Ti singlespeed.
Mine: small Cotic Soul 1X10, Evil Sovereign singlespeed, custom chinese Ti singlespeed. 

We both rode 26" dual suspension bikes before that...


----------



## sdsyver (May 8, 2013)

I sold my full suspension, now exclusively on my hard tails. 97 Rocky Mountain Blizzard and 2013 Surly Moonlander


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

This Simple climbs like a goat and rides like a BMX bike. Maybe my most favorite bike ever. Been riding it for two years now, the only mtb in my stable.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, I still love my 26" hard tail! Hit me up on my pager if you want to meet at the trailhead.

Sincerely,

Back pain, hand numbness, thinking that riding over tree roots at slow speed requires "technical skill", bar ends, and "suspension" seat posts.


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

still rocking after all these years, on my 05 Titus SB!


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

javelina1 said:


> still rocking after all these years, on my 05 Titus SB!


Your post is useless without pic! Post em!


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

FastBanana said:


> Your post is useless without pic! Post em!


ask, and ye shall receive....


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

javelina1 said:


> ask, and ye shall receive....
> 
> View attachment 844051


That is not a hardtail


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

oops... I have a Trek 6500 as well, and the only thing original is the frame... I'll post a pic in a bit. sorry.... :-(


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

^^   :lol: :blush: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## TwoEars (Oct 31, 2013)

Definitely.

I like fast XC riding on relatively smooth surfaces so the lighter and more responsive 26" wheel works great. If I bought a 29-er it would be to replace my 26" full-susser. But I don't see a 29er replacing my current light and agile 26" HT.

I probably wouldn't mind a 650b bike but the market is still pretty young, there aren't that many bikes or tyres out yet. Even less on the second hand market and I'm in no rush.


----------



## croakies (Mar 4, 2011)

My hardtail is just too fun. I did 650b on the front though haha.:thumbsup:


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you find the 650 on the front really made a difference?


----------



## croakies (Mar 4, 2011)

jcitizen1 said:


> Do you find the 650 on the front really made a difference?


Verrryyy small difference but it was definitely a positive change for me: smooths out the trail slightly, noticed increased grip, couldn't feel a reduction in maneuverability in the air or otherwise (went from 140 to 130mm of travel when I switched in order to compensate for increased head angle and trail).

I had to build a new front wheel regardless which is why I gave it a go but I'm not sure if I would spend the money just to make the change. Up to you personally.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

I built a 26" hard tail for urban thrashing out of spares that turned out to be so much fun I ride it on the trails as much as my high dollar ultra bling 6" travel bike.

I started riding in '89 and this bike is everything I wanted then, disc brakes, short chain stays, Reynolds tubing, 6 speeds. I find it curious how this question comes up from time to time as though these bikes are somehow less relevant, this bike will mountain goat up steep, rocky paths that I wouldn't attempt on a suspended 29er, not to mention it being the ultimate wheelie and bunny hop machine.


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Giant makes it sound like 650B is gonna change my life. I haven't tried one, but if they're still goin' strong when it comes time to get a new ride I don't see why not. I had a good time riding 29er, and still love 26ers, so something in the middle can't really suck, can it?


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

jcitizen1 said:


> Giant makes it sound like 650B is gonna change my life. I haven't tried one, but if they're still goin' strong when it comes time to get a new ride I don't see why not. I had a good time riding 29er, and still love 26ers, so something in the middle can't really suck, can it?


Lots of folks swear by them, though I doubt it will make all your wildest dreams come true. I just don't accept that one wheel size is the best across the board any more than one bike will do everything exceptionally. The truth is that if you ride more than one specific trail or discipline you will want more than one bike, they're all great! It all depends on you. I built the above bike for slow speed maneuvering and jumping. It has just the right geometry for me which includes 15.5" chain stays.

Wheel diameters will effect what geometric possibilities can be obtained such as chain stay length and trail for example, it's not solely a matter of roll ability.


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good points all around. My experience with different wheelsizes is that they are are all just mountain bike wheels. What made me stick with 26 wheels was snappy acceleration and the more playful nature of the smaller wheels. That said, it's not like there was ever terrain that I could or couldn't ride cause of a wheel size. Who knows, though, I may change my mind on a 650 bike


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

On top of wheel size affecting geometry, I feel the style bike itself makes much more difference than wheel size. My hardtail is incredibly fun and playful, I can toss it all over the trail, and my 6" FS I struggle to have as much fun on it. Its faster, but my riding is less spirited.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

*Absolutely...*

*...I still ride my Surly Instigator almost weekly and I have had for more than eleven years. It has been built up every different way to Sunday. Occasional I think I could change it to a different wheelsize or some other cockamamie idea, but then I ride it. Doing so always quickly reminds me of how much it kicks a$$ just the way it is. I have owned and still ride full suspension bikes and I am currently getting ready to buy a new one. However, this battle axe is not going anywhere other than over, off of, downhill and through everything like the LAPD's battering ram bashing down a crack house door.* :thumbsup: :devil:


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

I thought the instigator was a new frame?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I still really like my groove, I'm selling it for a cross bike.

but I like it.

but I traded it out.

feelings, man.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Are you the one that has the soma groove on Mtbr classifieds? Shoot me a pm if you are

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

*No grasshopper.









The Instigator originally debuted around '00/'01 during Freeride's heyday. The most recent version retains the original's ride-over-your-head and general hooliganism ethos, but it is otherwise a completely different beast. The original Instigator set up with a 130mm plus fork handles like a DH bike. It slays on the descents and gets me up any climbs I have the legs for. *:thumbsup: :devil:


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Yup, the Instigator has been around for more than a decade! The original frames are beastly!!


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

boostin said:


> Yup, the Instigator has been around for more than a decade! The original frames are beastly!!


*
Beastly indeed. Hence why it suits my style quite nicely. When I bought it I had been riding my 40 lb+ Bullit on everything and decided I wanted something I could pedal up he hills a little easier. It was under 40 lbs so it seemed quite svelte to me at the time. Ha*! :devil:


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh, its the instigator 2 that's new. Silly me

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

The bike that gets the most trail time is the 1998 Kona Lavadome steel HT with a Marz. 130MM ETA (travel reducer) Z1 fork with 200MM disc rotor and 2.5" WTB Timberwolf tire up front and 2.2" Schwalbe Nobby Nic tubeless on the back. I'm still looking for a 27.0 x350MM titanium seatpost for it...

Also have a single speed rigid for really muddy days, but the Motobecane aluminum HT really knocks around my 'nads.

(I also ride a dual-crown fork coil shock Bullit FS for "horsing around." I also have a 100MM full-suspension bike, reserved for guests, as i prefer the HT or the Bullit for my riding pleasures).


----------



## UncleMuscles (Mar 20, 2011)

Still rock my '94 Schwinn Moab 1! Original XT group


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Obviously you've got ride you like, but I'd still recommend you check-out On-One if you're ever interested in a steel hardtail that is designed around a 130mm fork and doesn't brake the bank.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

I ran across this video on berm.tv and it's definitely appropriate for this thread! 





Cotic Bikes Presents #26aintdead from Steel City Media on Vimeo.


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Love that vid. I want a cotic.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Been riding mine a bit lately...










Was thinking about grabbing an Inbred 26er frame before they're gone forever and retiring the old Wisconsin made ZX frame but I'm just not ready to put her out to pasture quite yet.


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

skyphix said:


> Been riding mine a bit lately...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There so dang cheap I almost want to get one, just cause.


----------



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, that video rocked! Very cool.

Get the Inbred! Great bike. Can't go wrong. 

Seems like "hardcore hardtail" thing is a bigger deal in the UK than the States. Is there even an American bike company selling a 26" hardtail except Surly? I mean one that's not a low end beginner bike.


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

bolandjd said:


> Yes, that video rocked! Very cool.
> 
> Get the Inbred! Great bike. Can't go wrong.
> 
> Seems like "hardcore hardtail" thing is a bigger deal in the UK than the States. Is there even an American bike company selling a 26" hardtail except Surly? I mean one that's not a low end beginner bike.


There are definitely companies making great hartails in the US/Canada. Kona is doing awesome stuff which is affordable, not to mention the piles of high-end frames. But there is definitely more of a hardtail culture in the UK from what I've seen online, which I assume is part weather (sloppy!) and attitude. I think people in North America are too into new stuff as opposed to just having appropriate good stuff.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

That vid was awesome. The 26 still lives! At least in my garage anyway.


----------



## gride (Dec 5, 2013)

*I like them a lot!*








Yep - still loving those 26" hardtails&#8230;
I've been riding my DaBomb Molotov - 26" Aluminum aggressive hardtail - as my only bike for the past 8 years (except for a 2 years break). I got them when my riding got too tough for my full suspension trail bike, I couldn't afford to get a proper AM bike, So I got this Molotov second hand, and slowly assembled them into a hardtail monster - fox 36 RC2 150, XT 4pot big discs, mavic 729 rims, E13 chainguide, short stem, big bars etc.
All those years I've ridden the steepest, roughest, gnarliest routes out here, and always as fast as I could. Raced a few DH races, and many All mountain races. 
And I also climbed - having a Talas in front helped converting the bike to a capable climber. It was never comfortable - being the stiff, small, 4X aimed frame it is - I always suffered on long rides, but I did it anyway - had countless long days in the saddle.
But all good things must come to an end - last weekend the frame cracked. I plan to get it welded, but I fear there is only so much a piece of metal can take. 
I think they don't make them anymore - those stiff, rapid, crazy aluminum hardtail machines. Everyone moved to steel, then went 29", now 650b, and I guess that's it - the era of 26" is almost gone, and there is no place left for such bikes. I will go back to hardtail though, and I'll be looking for a new set of 26". May it be Alu, Steel, Carbon or Ti, as long as they keep making the wheels and tires...


----------



## Rumblefish29er (Oct 6, 2012)

Bolted on a light to my rigid '95 Trek 930 Singltrack a few nights ago.....still tons of fun and a nice challenge after riding FS 29ers all the time, which made a lot of trails around here too easy. A fork would be nice though....


Also, my bro, who is no slouch on a bike, said a guy in his riding group routinely smokes everyone on his HT 26er.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Rider>Bike


----------



## Rager (Oct 29, 2013)

That cotic video is amazing. 

There will NEVER be a 29er hardtail capable of that type of riding... maybe a 27.5 but absolutely no chance for a 29er.


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

Brought my 29er and 26er with me the weekend before last, which was the last time I was able to hit the trails (thanksgiving weekend was icy), and while I prefer my 29er as my primary bike, I love how different, small and nimble the 26er feels when I take it out.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Cotic Bikes is an encouraging option for those who prefer the 26" wheel, but it's a question of whether all the love for the 26" translates into sales. This is such an easy market to continue to meet demand because of the existing supply of components and wheels. If there's a demand it will stick around at least through smaller companies like this. If the 26" market is essentially defined by guys who buy a bike once every ten+ years then it's likely to be slim pickings.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

A few months back I purchased an iron horse azure expert with the dw link suspension just to give fs another shot. Prior to riding this I had a fleet of hardtails and my main do it all bike was a 22 lb steel 2x8 hardtail with a 2" travel fork. The suspension and rotational mass of the tubeless wheelset made it feel sluggish and after the first couole rides I hated it. I realized that you need to adapt your riding style before making a final decision because I began to enjoy it

On flat hardpack the hardtail is faster no doubt. Also while the fs stays planted on rough climbs, the ht is able to sprint up and scramble ahead of my fs. On rough trails amd descents the fs demolished it

When I logged both on the same trails my suspicions were confirmed. The times on the loops were almost identical. The sections of trail that were rough and mainly downhill were faster on the fs. The ht was faster everywhere else

At the end of the day I prefer my hardtail though. Where I live doesnt really warrant the suspension and the hardtail makes for a decent ride from the house to the trail as well. No doubt if I lived somewhere with rougher terrain I may change my mind but at the end of the day when I blew my fork seals on the azure, it sat for 6 months before I even remembered I owned it


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

I didn't go for 29er, I am terribly happy with my two 26" wheel bikes. Perhaps I am also one of a dying breed  But I won't throw away my bikes if they are in top condition ;-)


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

I love my Voodoo 853 now that I turned it into a dirt jumper!!!


----------



## ledrefoc (Nov 25, 2013)

skyphix said:


> Was thinking about grabbing an Inbred 26er frame before they're gone forever and retiring the old Wisconsin made ZX frame but I'm just not ready to put her out to pasture quite yet.


I suppose this would be a good time for my first post, hello all!

I love my 26 inbred... I'm a single dad on a budget and in the last month or two, I have built my On-One for under $300, using pre-loved, and sometimes brand new, goodies I've come across on Ebay and Craigslist. Not too bad if you ask me!








No trail pic yet, its too damn cold to stop and take pics!


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Looks great! Love the white. If the Inbred still had canti pivots or even just bosses I could do the build for the cost of the frame but I'd need brakes and a wheelset as well with the newer inbred frame. Nice build especially for $300!


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Great thread all. I am still riding and racing 26ers. Won my class (sport B) in 2013 at a local kick back race series on my 26er.

My 1992 Nishiki Alien







Looks like my 26er is the Alien (for you youngsters my bike is a Nishiki Alien) among all the 29ers at a biathlon start!!!








Also rode a KHS 26er in the snow today. Great snow bike!

urmb


----------



## RustyMcNail (Jul 5, 2013)

Ride mine all the time...


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Rode mine this weekend


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

26 x 3.8-4.6. Yup love 26er's 

There are still 3 old school 26 ht's in my quiver and all three get ridden with some sort of frequency because an unused bike is an sad thing...


----------



## me. (Dec 29, 2005)

Still ride mine quite regularly, both my Al (front suspension) and my Ti rigid.


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm running mine (456evo) rigid for the winter and enjoying it a lot. Totally different vibe, but surprisingly forgiving with 2.4 Ardents


----------



## mrwhitey (Dec 6, 2013)

I love my 26, and I just built an on-one 456 with a 150mm revelation dual air


----------



## lsdfuture (Apr 30, 2007)

Can't fade 26. Kickin' my Marzocchi MX Pro ETA and clover Access (when Performance made em for $99  frame down Mt. Wilson, Millard, SART, Red Box, Chilao (all SoCal) is the shiz. My Chumba EVO is like 'what rocks?' but with the HT it's like white-water rafting for your legs. Wooo!


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

Though it's not my main bike, I still have a fun little Gary Fisher GED - fun geo on that one! (Main bike is a custom 6point7...also a 26" bike.)


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

lsdfuture said:


> clover Access (when Performance made em for $99  frame


I bought one of these from a guy in my neighborhood, just loved the look of that tubeset. Cleaned it up for a co-worker and when I was done I had to tell myself that I didn't like aluminum and that it had to go. It was a hard decision, but the right one for my co-worker. He rocks that thing as an SS, but needs to get it dirtier.


----------



## iWiLRiDe (Apr 17, 2006)

As much hype there is about 27.5 and 29, I'm more of a fan of the good old 26.


----------



## tojnom (Feb 2, 2008)

With 855 responses & counting, I'm pretty sure the 26" is alive and well. Don't believe the hype! I'll never sell my Yeti ARC...it's a timeless frame & requires zero maintenance. Too bad they discontinued it...


----------



## Woodsy (Aug 15, 2005)

Another +1 here for the perfection of the 26" wheel -- let's keep growing this thread strong and make sure the industry understands!!


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

Just say no to 9er's.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

tojnom said:


> With 855 responses & counting, I'm pretty sure the 26" is alive and well. Don't believe the hype! I'll never sell my Yeti ARC...it's a timeless frame & requires zero maintenance. Too bad they discontinued it...


They discontinued it, because of simple things - it is mantenance free and long lasting - the modern industry doesn't like that 



Woodsy said:


> Another +1 here for the perfection of the 26" wheel -- let's keep growing this thread strong and make sure the industry understands!!


If it is not just the industry that sets these standards and stops producing 26" by force  In my country all the sellers are recommending 29" - even to a 150cm tall person :eekster::skep:


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Once again I had a hell of a ride above my 26" ht. My mate on a 29" ht enjoyed the ride the same. Just make sure you have a great time whatever the wheelsize. Fitness & a good mood are way more important than equipment.


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Extra Hardtail*

I just de-squished my 456, and it's actually a lot more fun (and comfortable) than I expected. My trails aren't really gnarly, so the 2.4 Ardents take the edge off enough to keep me rolling pretty well. When things get rough it can be harsh, but it's sorta like when I ditched rear suspension for a hardtail; there were drawbacks, but I appreciated different aspects of the ride, and loved the efficiency on the climbs. I'm sure I'll slap the float back on in the spring, but till then I'm keeping things minimal!


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

Cold. Dead. Hands.


----------



## eoliva11 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Just finished this build! Ragley Piglet 2!*

2014 Ragley Piglet 2 Frame Build
- FOX Float 32 120mm CTD Fork
- Mavic Crosstrail rims
- Kenda Nevegal tires 2.35 (F) 2.1 (R)
- SRAM X9 Shifters and FD
- SRAM X7 RD and GXP crankset
- 3x9 converted to 2x9 22/32/BASH
- SRAM PG-990 Cassette 11-34
- Hayes Prime Pro Brakes, Rotors 180 (F) 160 (R) 
- Lizard Skins Peaty Lock-on Grips
- Answer XC/Trail 685 Pro Taper bar
- Truvativ AKA 60mm stem
- Nukeproof Warhead Headset 44IESS
- Jagwire Hyper cables and housing
- Answer Rove FR flat pedals
- Hope QR seat clamp
- Hope lighweight bash guard (34T)
- Blackspire Stinger chain guide (ISCG 05)


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

phirebug said:


> Cold. Dead. Hands.


Your hands do take a beating on the rigid forks, but it's not too bad. As for being cold, I wear ski gloves when winter riding, so I'm ok


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Are the brits kicking a$$ in small builder cool hardtail frames or what?


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

smilinsteve said:


> Are the brits kicking a$$ in small builder cool hardtail frames or what?


Totally. Wish it was easier to find a cool steel hardtail frame, Canadian owned and/or made for less than 700 bucks. There are companies starting to come out though. Check out these guys: RSD Bikes - they're making some pretty sweet hardtails.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

jcitizen1 said:


> Totally. Wish it was easier to find a cool steel hardtail frame, Canadian owned and/or made for less than 700 bucks. There are companies starting to come out though. Check out these guys: RSD Bikes - they're making some pretty sweet hardtails.


Thanks for that! A frame like those is pretty much exactly what 
I have been looking for. Prices?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I just emailed them for pricing info


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure yet, but the company is getting their MTB offering rolling in 2014, so keep an eye out. I've taken a brief roll around on the Ti 26er and the 29er and they feel effing sweet. These guys are outta Toronto Canada (me too), so I'm pumped to have something cool happening local.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

From RSD:

Hi Steve,
Thanks for your email.
All of our bikes will be available in April. All offshore R853 frames are $999 and the USA made frame is $1499, which is available as a frame only.
Complete R853 bike start at $2499 retail up to $4699 retail.
You can go to any bike shops and ask them to pre-order your frame or complete bike


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

And there you have it.


----------



## eoliva11 (Oct 26, 2013)

I received that Piglet frame from Chain Reaction in less than a week for $313 and free shipping


----------



## Hillside_Cycling (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh yeah, love my old Cotic Soul -04 and right now a new one is under construction. Check out the progress of the build: The Birth of a Bike: Part 1 - Hillside Cycling


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Loudviking said:


> And remember, opinions are like a**holes, 26" wheels will be around longer than your
> opinion. I do still enjoy my flatbars and 80mm Zoke from 2000. Why is it people with
> older rides still love em, and people with newer rides always seem to want something
> different and the "Next best thing".


Amen! 
urmb


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I still rip it on my early 90's Scott, that now has a rigid fork. Fun ride that I will never get rid of.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

mrwhitey said:


> I love my 26, and I just built an on-one 456 with a 150mm revelation dual air


Just transplanted my no longer ridden Rockhopper bits to a 456, with a couple modifications. Winter here, but I can't wait to thrash it on the local spots.


----------



## eoliva11 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Does it get any better than this?!*


----------



## mrwhitey (Dec 6, 2013)

Ha I was transferring the parts off my old rockhopper, but I've realized the only thing that made it to the 456 is the WTB free ride wheel set and the seatpost clamp.


----------



## jtmanuel_rn (Nov 25, 2011)

i'm still constantly upgrading my 26" gt avalanche. i still believe that 26" wheels are still the most ideal for mountain bikes. i've tried 29ers and they ride great. all the hype about the wheel size rings true but, to me, it's sluggish, especially on tight turns/corners. also i just don't like the looks of it (looks clunky IMHO).

it's quite funny: i read an article recently that a certain 29er had its geometry tweaked for it to behave more like a 26er. i just had a loud chuckle and said out loud: why not build a better spec 26er instead!

personally, i don't get the "new" wheel sizes. 29, 650b. i mean why reinvent the wheel? why not redirect all those r and d resources to doing something that would truly revolutionize and evolve mountain bikes and riding them, like, i don't know...how about getting rid of that clunky, overhanging, vulnerable and expensive rear derailleur? refine or invent something similar to the rolohf internal shifting system.

26 ain't dead! it has been with us for the past 30 years, it will be with us for the next 30 years despite what the marketing guys says. at worse it will be a niche segment, just like what the 29ers were a decade ago. at best, it will stay on par with the other sizes as part of the frame/biking sizing scheme (xs-s frame sizes will have 26 inch wheels, m-l sizes will have 650b and xl-xxl will have the 29 ones).

just my thoughts.


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't have any experience with 27.6 wheels, but I think it's cool to have the option of 29ers. They suit certain trails well, and do maintain momentum better, which is handy on hardtails and rigid bikes. I just prefer the snappyness of 26 wheels, and like fat rubber, which gets really heavy on 29ers.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

still dig mine. i'm back on 20s, too! bmxican roots..


----------



## OLx6 (Feb 5, 2011)

I ride a 26" hardtail............love the snappy acceleration and the control of the bike. Mine is a 2010 and I continue to upgrade it. Eventually, I would like to build up a steel or titanium 26" hardtail light and strong. That Cotic looks pretty nice.


----------



## tkchen (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi everyone, I just bought my first MTB. It is a 26 hardtail. Went to do my first ride yesterday and I had a great time. Hope this will get me into the MTB world. I have not tried 29er but I will stay with the 26 for a while.

2008 Lapierre frame
Sram x0 shifters (front and rear)
Rock Shox Reba SL Fork
Avid Elixir Five Disc Brakes
Sram X.9 Rear Derailleur
Shimano SLX Front Derailleur
Shimano LX Crankset


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Just built this 2011 Stumpy Comp up from spare parts.
Rides quite nicely...

Roval Control SL wheels, Zee 1x10 with RaceFace ring, SID Race forks with Team internals.

10.4kg


----------



## Manning (Apr 11, 2007)

Still riding the hardtail. Did 21 miles on it out at Hobbs Thursday afternoon.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

I have a steel 29er hard-tail (1x9) but I also have this ti 26er SS.










I enjoy the 29er, but this particular 26er is a blast on tight single track. The SS takes a lot out of this old 55 year old, but on the flip side its pure and simple and really light. The differences between transitioning back and forth from 26er to 29er is less of an issue for me than the changes in riding geared vs. SS which really demands a totally different riding style.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Well, its time for the old girl to be retired. Got the word today that the chain stay is cracked on my 26er.

It started like this... lived this way through a lot of hard riding 









Then it was like this for a while... rode awesome, and was surprisingly fast. Felt like a really fast BMX bike.









Finally, right at the end, she served me well.









Really, the frame was probably cracked sometime between the 2nd and 3rd photo, yet it still stood up to my Clyde weight and only moaned a little. My mechanic found the crack while he was inspecting the frame to get it ready for a tune up.

So now, what do I do? That is a lifetime warranty frame but what can Trek really give me that is worth anything? I already have a 29er and a road bike, can't afford another new bike even at a discounted price. Might go see what my options are but this frame holds some sentimental value so I might just hang it on the wall.

Any suggestions on what frame to replace it with? Don't want to spend a ton of cash on new wheels and brakes to go disc so thinking about looking for an old Explosif or other Kona V-Brake frame. Budget is tight, like sub $150.


----------



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

I lucked into my 2011 Inbred with the swapout dropouts - I think that was the last Inbred model they made with v-brake mounts. If you can find older Inbred frame, I'd definitely recommend it. Also, older Surly 1x1 frames might be available in your budget. Maybe even a Troll. LHT would work too.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Yeah I was trying to find a v-brake Inbred frame but they seem to be unobtnium. Same with the old Surly Instigator (curved top tube.) That is a 1x1 fork on the frame right now so if I could find an old 1x1 frame that would be sweet, too, but and an SS rigid MTB might be fun for a backup/urban bike. Guess I just need to keep my eyes open. My Mechanic is looking through his old bike collection, seeing if there is anythign he's willing to part with. Advantage to riding the same size bike as the guy that works on yours. :thumbsup:


----------



## wilbloodworth (Sep 6, 2013)

I still ride my Kona Explosif 26" HT. I'm adding a Pivot Mach 429 Carbon so the Kona is about to become a single speed... just can't get rid of it!


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

This year I got my hardtail back from my son. It is a Bontrager Ti Lite. I went over the bike and replaced the bottom bracket and adjusted what needed to be adjusted. I started riding it again and realized how good a bike it really is. In November, I realized that I had not ridden my dual suspension bike the whole year.
Friday, I went out for a ride in the snow and without even thinking, I grabbed my Bontrager and went.
I guess you can say that I still like my 26" hardtail


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

yeah I like them a lot. Almost as much as rigid bikes. And where I live the trails are the worst thing for a 26 hardtail. I will be driving far to find trails that are fun on my new hard tail bike, and avoiding the trials trails we mostly have here with it. OK I have a sled for bombing those trails, but never really loved the enduro/freeriding like I did going real fast singletrack on a lightweight rigid .. ahem hard tailer.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

eoliva11 said:


> View attachment 855129


If it does("Does it get any better than this?!").....it ain't much,regardless of what wheel size you happen to be on :thumbsup:

(Still loving and rolling nothing but 29"/700c,except for the Xtracycle,here,but eyeballing Surly Troll frames hard knowing I'll be buying/building up a frame soon  )


----------



## clo (Nov 25, 2010)

just finished a rebuild on my '93 Litespeed Obed. I raced it last winter and was so disgusted by my cockpit set up, I hung it up and didn't ride it for the rest of the year. 

shortened the stem, put a riser bar on it, cleaned her up and went Avid Elixir on the front brake. keeping it V-brake in the back for now. initial run on it felt pretty good. braking and all. will take it out on the trails when they are a little dryer for a more rigorous test of the brakes.


----------



## Bighec (Apr 1, 2009)

rupps5 said:


> Rode mine this weekend


You got rid of the 650's?


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

skyphix said:


> Well, its time for the old girl to be retired. Got the word today that the chain stay is cracked on my 26er.
> 
> Really, the frame was probably cracked sometime between the 2nd and 3rd photo, yet it still stood up to my Clyde weight and only moaned a little. My mechanic found the crack while he was inspecting the frame to get it ready for a tune up.
> 
> ...


See what Trek will do for warranty replacement. Trade the frame they give you to someone for one you can use, or sell it and look for a replacement.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Kronk said:


> See what Trek will do for warranty replacement. Trade the frame they give you to someone for one you can use, or sell it and look for a replacement.


That is exactly what is happening. I talked to the bike shop I bought it from all those years ago and they said what they may end up doing is using my credit toward a bike for the shop and "buying out" the credit with either store credit or cash.

In the mean time, I am trying to "win" a frame on ebay at the moment. Its one that I've dreamt about since the late 90's. So we'll see how that goes!


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

Still only have a 26 and learning to use it.


----------



## joel63 (May 13, 2012)

*You bet !*

Just finished building this one, I love it !


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I decided to ride my old 26er hard-tail today on more serious terrain (I usually only use it with my kids and walking the dog) but felt the need to remember what the old days were like.

It started off well with the bike making short work of the initial climbs, aided by the wind behind my back..









But then the ride turned hard as I rounded the mountain and climbed to the top with the wind in my face. Today it was brutal with wind bursts that could stop you dead even on downhills. While I was riding a local weather station recorded 63 mph wind burst with the average speed being about 40-45 mph, but that was in the valley. On top of the mountain it was probably pushing 80+ as times. Several times I was blown off the trail, I was pushed uphill without the need to pedal, I had granny ring excursions just to pedal downhill. It was insanity.

With all the noise of the wind in my ears and the wind driven dirt pounding me I didn't notice the crank bolt coming loose and then this happened!









The crank started to wobble and at first I didn't believe it. I just thought it was me being blown around by the wind again and then the crank totally detached from the bike but remained attached to my foot. Oops! I don't know the last time I checked the crank bolts - probably a year - and those e13 cranks have a habit of coming loose. Shitty crank.

I never found the crank bolt and the way back to the car was into the wind. Luckily I was near the end of the ride and it wasn't too far. I walked part way and coasted the rest.

It was a fun experience with the sensory stupidity of it all no doubt heighten by the wind but I have to admit that my current ride (a Tallboy LTc) is by far the better bike. I think it's still good to have both bikes in the stable even though I don't ride this one much anymore as it keeps me honest with regards to my skills and abilities. No hiding lack of skills on this bike!


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

joel63 said:


> Just finished building this one, I love it !


I love mine!


----------



## xOffxThexLipx (Sep 8, 2013)

This bad boy has gotten me through the craziest downhills...jumps...drops and still gets the job done no problem!


----------



## AZ Sun Lover (Jun 13, 2012)

I still have three 26" MTB's, two Rigor Mootis & a YBB. All three still have V-brakes so I'm now looking for a new front V-brake fork, these are now very rare! I can hear you now, "V-brakes!" Yes, V-brakes are very simple, light wight and I live where it's dry. Plus I use Ritchey Red V-brake pads on ceramic rims. Ex MTB racer so have a few sets of racing wheels after many years of racing. 

I have had pain in both shoulders for sometime and just had surgery to repair the issue / issue's. The Dr. said it's to late I have arthritis / bone on bone in both shoulders. I'm 50+ and now need both shoulders replaced. My shoulders hurt after about 1.5 hr. ride on my urban Rigor with a rigid Ti. fork. 

This is why I'm looking to buy a front suspension fork for my urban Rigor. I will be listing my single track ripping 18" Rigor frame and pickup another 18" V-brake YBB frame, it's the small little bumps that irritate my shoulders. I still love fast tight single track.

AZ


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

AZ Sun Lover said:


> I still have three 26" MTB's, two Rigor Mootis & a YBB. All three still have V-brakes so I'm now looking for a new front V-brake fork, these are now very rare! I can hear you now, "V-brakes!" Yes, V-brakes are very simple, light wight and I live where it's dry. Plus I use Ritchey Red V-brake pads on ceramic rims. Ex MTB racer so have a few sets of racing wheels after many years of racing.
> 
> I have had pain in both shoulders for sometime and just had surgery to repair the issue / issue's. The Dr. said it's to late I have arthritis / bone on bone in both shoulders. I'm 50+ and now need both shoulders replaced. My shoulders hurt after about 1.5 hr. ride on my urban Rigor with a rigid Ti. fork.
> 
> ...


Do your self a huge favor and just upgrade to a new ride. Im not one to buy into new technology easy, but disc brakes , tubesless disc rims and tires, and contemporary suspension are all going to add to your comfort ane take you bike's performance off the charts. Ive been riding since before V-brakes, so I can appreciate how well old stuff can work, but dont deny yourself the better technology that has come to our sport


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jcitizen1 said:


> Do your self a huge favor and just upgrade to a new ride. Im not one to buy into new technology easy, but disc brakes , tubesless disc rims and tires, and contemporary suspension are all going to add to your comfort ane take you bike's performance off the charts. Ive been riding since before V-brakes, so I can appreciate how well old stuff can work, but dont deny yourself the better technology that has come to our sport


And because it is an urban bike you can buy a 700c bike with either rim or disk brakes.


----------



## AZ Sun Lover (Jun 13, 2012)

jcitizen1 said:


> Do your self a huge favor and just upgrade to a new ride. Im not one to buy into new technology easy, but disc brakes , tubesless disc rims and tires, and contemporary suspension are all going to add to your comfort ane take you bike's performance off the charts. Ive been riding since before V-brakes, so I can appreciate how well old stuff can work, but dont deny yourself the better technology that has come to our sport


Sir, with all do respect I can see you have never had your leg over the top tube of a 26" YBB or a Rigor Mootis MTB! And I'm running "tubeless" tire setup. NO way am I dumping my 26" Moots with V-brakes! And I also raced MTB's before front shocks or clipless pedals.

And I have my leg over a landyacht / slow handing 29er. Notice how they don't call a 29er a Mountain Bike it's called a 29er for a reason. :- )

Not trying to start anything with Mr. jcitizen or any other rider. You like what you ride I love my Moots & I'm not giving them up. Some like GM's and some like Fords, to each their own.

AZ


----------



## jcitizen1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ha, all that matters is you dig your ride, man! Thought that more give in your tires etc. would relieve you of some of the pain you're getting in your shoulders etc. 

Your love of your v-brakes has me thinking you have never tried a set of wide tubeless specific rims with some high volume rubber at lower psi. It's a game changer for comfort and traction and the lack of pinch flats. I've been doing hardtail 26 and 29 and they both have their pluses. I'm gonna spend this season on the wagon wheels to switch it up, but I'm also gonna keep my rigid 26er as my "other" bike. Wheelsize isn't the huge factor it is cracked up to be when you compare it to geometry and tire choice & set up. My ride last year was a slack hardtail, so this years 29er is actually twitchier even with it's big ass wheels. Landyachts don't pick up quite as fast as 26ers, but they really do keep up their momentum.


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Yup.
2002 Trek 8500


----------



## caad4rep (Sep 7, 2011)

These forums had me thinking I was the last one on Earth still riding a 26" HT. It's good to see many others still supporting the 26ers. Here's my 2011 RM Vertex still going strong. I've ridden 29ers and FS bikes but none have been as fun as this guy.


----------



## 08_Yukon hard tail (Sep 14, 2008)

*My trusty 08 Giant XTC AO*


----------



## 08_Yukon hard tail (Sep 14, 2008)

*XTC 2nd pic I just love my 26er HT*


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm new to the sport but I have to say I enjoy the HT feel, plus given the terrain and style I ride it suits me perfectly. 

My friends say you must! get FS - since its time to upgrade my entry level bike. After reading this thread, I have to agree, my next bike will be a HardTail. - I'll pass on the 29er as well. 

Here she is, she got me to love MTB and that's what matters  

Next to yes you guessed it my buddies FS - I can keep up!


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Just rode my 26" single speed TransAm for a couple hours. Every time I do that, I wonder what is the point of all those big wheels, and $400 cassettes and stuff. Would it have made my ride more fun? No. 

Now, for a long day I like some gears and suspension, but who owns only one bike anyway?


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Started mountain biking on a 29er, now on to better things...


----------



## caad4rep (Sep 7, 2011)

Now exactly a hardtail but sweet Yeti!


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Oops, lol all I read was "anybody still like their 26" on the main page. I am looking around now for a hardtail though... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mbabinec (Apr 22, 2014)

I still love my 26er hardtail! It's an oldie but a goodie. Love the skill it takes to ride the 26er vs the 29er but when I want to ride fast (which is almost always) it's the 29er all the way!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

xOffxThexLipx said:


> This bad boy has gotten me through the craziest downhills...jumps...drops and still gets the job done no problem!


That is one sweet bike man!!


----------



## choey (Apr 8, 2014)

I just recently bought a new 2014 26" hardtail. I don't really have much to compare it too but so far I love it and I am really enjoying it.


----------



## Obgod3 (Oct 21, 2011)

I still got my 26 HT, use it mostly on bike paths but I love this bike, older, 1998 bought it in Weiden Germany when I lived there. My FS is also a 26. No issues.


----------



## noremedy (Nov 6, 2008)

*old meets new*

Titus Ti hcr setup 1x9.


----------



## Sofakinold (Dec 17, 2005)

920 replies and most are saying "Yes" to their 26" hardtails. Me too. I'm still riding a 2002 Airborne Lucky Strike Ti HT. And loving it. Been thru 3 forks, 2 cranks, a half dozen derailleurs. Converted to Disc brakes then hydros.

Sad that the industry is still trying so hard to manipulate our $$$.


----------



## jamesd1980 (Mar 22, 2014)

I love my 26" ht even though its my first real mtb i had a box bike 29er and i just didnt care for how big it felt i will stick with my 2010 trek 6500 until it breaks in half


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Love it so much I bought a new one!

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## EbbeJ (Feb 26, 2013)

Still like mine, although most guys around here have turned 29 or 27.5

'11 Trek 6500 with some extras, Hope Hoops w. Arch EX rims, RF stem, handlebar and seat post, and so on.


----------



## jamesd1980 (Mar 22, 2014)

EbbeJ said:


> Still like mine, although most guys around here have turned 29 or 27.5
> 
> '11 Trek 6500 with some extras, Hope Hoops w. Arch EX rims, RF stem, handlebar and seat post, and so on.


nice bike mine is all stock for now


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

I will always like it..... Just not as much as my new full suspension!


----------



## Gibbsinator (Jul 24, 2013)

I just rode mine 31 miles and 3600 ft. Lots of gravel, but nothing wrong with a 26 you know how to ride!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## akaktm (Sep 15, 2008)

Selling my awesome On One Ti 456. Too many bikes. This one is a M/L size titanium V2 456. It has I9 enduro wheels, Fox talas 150 fork, CB carbon bars, KS 125mm Dropper and much more. It's one of the best all mountain hardtails ever. Check the reviews. It's in very good to excellent shape. 

I'm asking $1900, but will consider offers. 
Email me at akarnold1 (at) ca (dot) rr (dot) com for questions or offers.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

RMB Blizzard with the brooks cambium, rolling along as always.


----------



## choey (Apr 8, 2014)

I love mine! But I have never rode a 27.5 or a FS!


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

dbhammercycle said:


> RMB Blizzard with the brooks cambium, rolling along as always.


How do you like the cambium? Sweet RMB too.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

skyphix said:


> How do you like the cambium? Sweet RMB too.


So far, so good. I ride with the saddle level instead of nose up and since I'm coming from a pro the fit is a little wider, but in spite of that it is a very comfortable saddle. I'm quite happy with it. Thanks for salutations!


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

dbhammercycle said:


> So far, so good. I ride with the saddle level instead of nose up and since I'm coming from a pro the fit is a little wider, but in spite of that it is a very comfortable saddle. I'm quite happy with it. Thanks for salutations!


Thanks for the input! I ride a b17 on my road bike and have tried it on my MTB but its a bit wide to get off the back and I end up with some nasty bruises on my thighs. That saddle looks sweet and is shaped like my favorite MTB saddle, but a brooks so I'm hoping even more comfy. Guess I'll have to add another item to my wish list.


----------



## dualsport650 (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm old-school (45), therefore I ride old-school rigs.

I have ZERO desire to buy a new 27.5/29" ride.

When I was in college in the early 90's, these were
one of the BEST bikes around. And you know what?
They STILL ARE!!! People out on the trail see it and 
are like "WTF? Is that a ZASKAR? SICK!" LOL

Here's my 1999 GT Zaskar >>> :thumbsup:










I dig this bike and ride it all the time.
It's got Continental Race King 2.2's on
it which measure 27" in diameter.

It's got RIM BRAKES and you know what?
They work EXCELLENT!
(XTR V-Brakes, Cool-Stop Pads, dialed-in
by a pro at Sunnyside Sports in Bend, Oregon)

:eekster:


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

I wanted a Zaskar so bad when I was in high school! Bad ass.

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Beautiful bike. 

You're old school? I bought a Zaskar for my 50th birthday and that was almost 15 years ago! It went through many years of riding before my son had it stolen while going to college in Montreal.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

skyphix said:


> Thanks for the input! I ride a b17 on my road bike and have tried it on my MTB but its a bit wide to get off the back and I end up with some nasty bruises on my thighs. That saddle looks sweet and is shaped like my favorite MTB saddle, but a brooks so I'm hoping even more comfy. Guess I'll have to add another item to my wish list.


The cambium is a lot like the B17, the overall width at the widest point is 10mm less; however, the shape of the saddle is very much like the B17. I have a B17 as well as a pro and the cambium feels a lot like my 8yr old broken-in B17.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Just took my 26" rigid '91 lugged True Temper OXII singletrack for a ride on the Tahoe Rim Trail today. Got some strange looks from guys on some really nice FS bikes. While resting between trails one guy said smartassishly you know they now make suspension for bikes. I told him I know, I have 3 FS bikes, but this one is more fun.

Only saw one 29er up there today, no 650b's. Everyone else was riding 26ers. TRT is pretty tech, with tight blackdiamond singletracks and all. Strong/stiff wheels and good handling rigs are the way to go.

Here are two of my favorite handling rides:


----------



## eicca (May 9, 2014)

Hardtail 26ers are a legacy. I may get a 29er FS but I will never abandon my dear Frankenbike


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Mine isn't going anywhere. I don't like 29ers, I have tried to want one. I just don't. The 650s I am indifferent to. I just don't think slightly bigger is going to make me any more comfortable or faster. Anyways, I just did new wheels and fork, so I'm committed to 26 for the next few years at least.










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eicca (May 9, 2014)

ou2mame said:


>


Is that a Suntour Epicon I see? How do you like it?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yup it is. I like it a lot. The rebound adjustment works great, there's like 30 or so click adjustments on the knob and they actually make a difference all the way through so you can really dial it in to your preference and terrain. It's very light too. I don't have any complaints at all

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## oregon2colorado (Feb 27, 2014)

Just added ec70 bars and Mavic UST rims! Love this bike. This forum has ignited my desire to ride MTB, before I only rode it a few times a year. Now I am entered in the Firebird 40 (only 24 miles really because of a permit issue) this weekend in Eagle CO.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

26 HT you say? Cannondale Trail SL3 (2013) I'm picking her up on Friday. 

I agree w/oregon2 this forum has helped me and motivated me a lot. My first full bike upgrade. 

Better pictures when she gets home:


----------



## KrpaZG (May 14, 2014)

I love my custom built hardtail....A lot of fun to ride it! :thumbsup:


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Still loving my 26er HT. Just upgraded it with a fork I snagged from fleabay. Its a 2009 SID. The fork feels smooth and everything on it seems to be working properly.


----------



## MightyZeus (Jul 24, 2013)

I started on 29, went to 26 and stayed there. Always ridden HT (try buddies new FS rides every year) and can't ever see that changing.

I have to admit though, that, I'm picking up a 2013 Giant XTC 29er 2 this friday...wicked light and has a frame geometry that remind me of my 26 when I'm on top of it...I'm super excited to hit the climbs and technical root-n-rock runs to see how it acts.

That said, will never give up my franken 26


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

How much did you score that SID for? I've bean looking at them, but can't pull the trigger...

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

dfrink said:


> How much did you score that SID for? I've bean looking at them, but can't pull the trigger...
> 
> Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


180 bucks shipped! I was a little worried about the integrity of the fork because of the price but my doubts were put to rest upon inspecting and testing it when it arrived. Let see how it does in the long run. Though I see nothing to worry about in the fork. The seller said the fork was only used for one season, seems like he was being honest.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Got my bike back after the build up... everything I've been dreaming of since 1999, except maybe an air fork.


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

I had that same WTB seat on my 2001 Indian fire trail . Man I miss that bike!

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

skyphix said:


> Got my bike back after the build up... everything I've been dreaming of since 1999, except maybe an air fork.


I've gotta say, that looks like it's going to be a lot of fun to ride!


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

peteer01 said:


> I've gotta say, that looks like it's going to be a lot of fun to ride!


I'll find out tomorrow, most likely! Should be fun though. Easy to lift the front wheel but feels planted, nice and stable but still plenty flickable. Only concern is how it will climb but I'm not too worried.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

She is home! and I lover her  lol - I tried a Rockhopper 29er but is just not my thing.


----------



## southernal (Dec 27, 2008)

yep .. mine 26" hardtail is all I have.. has 150mm bombers, upgrading to a new model of the same- 180 / 160 rotors, kore bars / stem . is a scott aspect ...

id love a soft tail ,, but love my hard too might have to have both I guess.... future


----------



## Verticalmaniac (May 25, 2014)

I bought this bike new in 1994 and the wheels a couple of years later. I have upgraded all of the components over the years and I still love the way this bike handles on the trails. The bike gets allot of looks and it's fun talking to newbies who can't believe this bike is 20 years old. I'll be on a 13 mile ride with it today. Happy riding!


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

yep. broke my old 26er steel hardtail frame. now looking for a light steel or carbon frame for XC race that as a good warranty.

a 26er hardtail with UST tubeless rear-wheel (with dual big hydraulic disk brakes) and a 26er DH race bike are what i want.


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

Mine is just amazing. Climbs like a goat and cuts like a knife, so nimble and quick. That sounds lame but it's true. 2010 Rockhopper SL Expert. I decked it out and went 1x10. 24 lbs


----------



## Hon Mac (Jul 7, 2014)

just got back into mountain biking and built a Tomac hardtail from the frame up...


----------



## blackitout (Jun 30, 2014)

View attachment 910489




eicca said:


> Is that a Suntour Epicon I see? How do you like it?


I have one too. I have nothing to compare it to other than my Rockshox Quadra 5 on my other bike. The Epicon is really plush and does the job well for what I do(Black diamond trails, 2ft drops, XC trails). I can't imagine paying 500+ for a fork. I got my Epicon off Amazon for 199 free shipping from China. I don't have any complaints about it either.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I just picked up a new-to-me 26" hardtail and after the first ride today I'm loving it. Transition Vagrant with a Fox Float 36, Mavic Dee Max wheels and a brand new Shimano Zee 1x10 drivetrain: absolutely killer for want I want right now, this will be my only bike for at least a year and it's perfect.


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Just checked again...yup, still like it.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

back on my '97 Stumpie since my fs bike is busted.

Yes it's still a very nice bike.


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

My 29er is in the LBS, so have put in a few rides on my old 26 with totally seized fork ... and was surprised at how much fun it Was (till my tyre burst).


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

I feel compelled to share my story.

I bought a 26" wheeled bikelast year and this past winter I was planning on selling it when the weather started improving. It was a great deal (new and on closeout) with a great build. Full XT, dropper post, Kashima fork, it would have made a great expert level bicycle to anyone looking for a 26" wheeled bike. However, the front rim on my 29er cracked and I was slacking off on replacing the wheel and I ended up taking the 26" out one weekend.

So glad I didn't sell it. I actually turned around and sold the 29er as it sat. Bought a cross bike to take up the road and commuting duties and used the cash from selling the 29er to put towards improving the the 26. Now that I have the bike set up how I like it, 1x10 Shimano with XTR and a narrow-wide chainring, wider bar with a higher rise and shorter stem, I never want to sell this bike. 

Benefits (for me):
1. I can run 160mm rotors and have gobs of stopping power; I attribute this to both wheel size and the incredible XT brakes
2. The smaller diameter wheels are lighter and feel like they spin up quicker and change direction easily
3. Very nimble

I don't think I can attribute it specifically to this model of bike or the brand. I think 26" wheels are just the right size wheels for me.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Just went from a Niner RDO seatpost to a Specialized Blacklite dropper on my Stumpy.

Added about 15kg, but more user friendly.


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

After many years on FS bicycles I have decided to build a steel HT (NS Surge Evo) by using mainly spare parts. Honestly I had zero expectations from it so when I first rode it in my favorite trails I was really surprised about how much capable and fun it was.

Of course it is not as good as my Reign SX but I have to say that I really love my new HT.


----------



## Northern Soul (Jan 25, 2007)

Def. keeping My 2013 26 Reign xo


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Still have 2 of them.

Pic from yesterday. The old now-retired race dedicated 04 XTC hybrid(carbon stays). Still ride it a fair amt. At one time, it was mid 18lb range with disc brakes. As shown with some trail duty wheels(1500gms), 2.4 tires, 160/140mm Hope floating rotors, FRM all alum ISIS spindle and crankarm bolts, Syntace F9 stem, Flite TransAM saddle, Extralite UL The Post, Hope Mini's, XT drivetrain sans the old school std bolt pattern (46-34-24) Turbines..its 22.2lbs. With a quick wheel swap, 4ti Eggs, and saddle, it'd be around 20lbs. Great riding, still fast, do-all hardtail. 


Don't see many of those around. Extralite UL post. 178gms. Titanium oem bolts. It'd be on my carbon 29r right now if it was 400mm long instead of 350mm. Dammit. 


Old 1980 US made Scwhinn Moab. Was my first "real" mtb. Still going strong. 


Still like my carbon 29r HT a lot better tho haha

Unrelated since is a FS, but I'm currently building back up this looooooong since retired 26" 02 NRS frame. Raced this bike for yrs. Had it down to 20.2lbs at one time. As shown(old pic) its around 26lbs tho.


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

I love my 26" Dragon Pro. I got a killer deal on it, and I'll never sell it. Simple and nimble----perfect!


----------



## GBsoul37 (Jan 15, 2013)

My 26". Cotic Soul.

[URL=http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=140821115733449828.jpg]Cliquez ici pour voir mon image


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Duckman said:


> Still have 2 of them.
> 
> Pic from yesterday. The old now-retired race dedicated 04 XTC hybrid(carbon stays). Still ride it a fair amt. At one time, it was mid 18lb range with disc brakes. As shown with some trail duty wheels(1500gms), 2.4 tires, 160/140mm Hope floating rotors, FRM all alum ISIS spindle and crankarm bolts, Syntace F9 stem, Flite TransAM saddle, Extralite UL The Post, Hope Mini's, XT drivetrain sans the old school std bolt pattern (46-34-24) Turbines..its 22.2lbs. With a quick wheel swap, 4ti Eggs, and saddle, it'd be around 20lbs. Great riding, still fast, do-all hardtail.


I have that exact saddle sitting in my garage. It must be a 2002 or so vintage? I think it was the most expensive, and most painful saddle I ever owned. My son hated it as well. It just goes to prove what they say about saddles and personal preference.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

smilinsteve said:


> I have that exact saddle sitting in my garage. It must be a 2002 or so vintage? I think it was the most expensive, and most painful saddle I ever owned. My son hated it as well. It just goes to prove what they say about saddles and personal preference.


Actually had 2 of them. 1 from 02(good guess) and the other a yr later. A friend now has the 2nd on his old 02 Fuel.

And your right, I actually like that saddle. I've also got 2 Flite TTs(165gm)carbon with a leather cover. Not the most comfy. This one..









Raced this one for a few yrs. ..until it broke off the rails(very sharp) at the start during clip-in..and had to race for 2 hours standing the entire time. That was hard. All carbon only. About 140gms I think. 1mm thick, so it flexed somewhat. Actually was more comfy then the leather/padding covered 165gm Flite TT. This is when this blue NRS was 20lbs. 

Old Flite gel on the 29er right now. I guess I like the old Flites.. haha


Std Flite on my Titus Motolite currently. This one(230gms) that was on the HT at the time. Note taper square carbon/alum Next LP cranks. Has an Action Tec titanium spindle. great BB since you can swap bearings. Still have the cranks/BB setup in the Titus now. 

Ti spindle, ti bolts, etc.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

I have never had anything but a 26er.....I love the rockhopper, nice light , nimble bike..... my beater bike is a 26 as well, but its a dept store special that I got free,built it with parts from other free bikes.....painted urban camo, step through frame, rack, streetable tires etc etc


----------



## Ronald Brown (Aug 21, 2014)

That's all I ride ! Love them / perfect for the riding I do ! I have had a rode bike and a FS did not like them at all !


----------



## gearhead94 (Aug 5, 2014)

That is all I ride. My old 90's Schwinn. I tried a fs bike last summer. They are just not for me.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Thread: Anybody still like their 26" Hardtail?

While I'm a die-hard 29er guy,I built up a Surly Troll this year,so yeah


----------



## CaliScott (Aug 21, 2014)

I just built a full rigid Trek 3500. I put on a Nashbar fork to replace the cheezy Suntour fork. Took it out for the maiden voyage today! Lots of fun, very flick-able and climbs like a goat!


----------



## Ronald Brown (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice ! Enjoy ))


----------



## lolaralph (Oct 9, 2011)

Funny thing, like most of us my first "real" bike was a 26" HT, a Fisher Wahoo, then a cdale Rize, then a Fisher X-cal(29"). I've done pretty much every upgrade to the wahoo that can be done, it's now a 1x10 and i think it may be my favorite ride right now.


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

lolaralph said:


> Funny thing, like most of us my first "real" bike was a 26" HT, a Fisher Wahoo, then a cdale Rize, then a Fisher X-cal(29"). I've done pretty much every upgrade to the wahoo that can be done, it's now a 1x10 and i think it may be my favorite ride right now.


I ride a GF Wahoo 26" HT. I need to upgrade but I really like it as is. Upgraded fork after killing the stock ST coil.


----------



## Grease Monk3y (Jul 2, 2013)

Recently tried some friends brand new 29er FS and 29er HT. Felt awkward and so out of place on them. Couldn't wait to get back on my 26er.









One thing I noticed I had an easier time with was tight cornering, the smaller turn radius and accelerating from a stand still with my 26er over their 29ers.

But yes, once we started rolling they got out in front 

Still love my 26er even though its really entry level


----------



## Ronald Brown (Aug 21, 2014)

*Love my Kona : Muni-Mula 26 Hard tail*

So yes ! I just bought today 11/03/14 a Kona :Blast . Putting ( Gasp ) Hybrid tires on her , also Hayes Hydraulic Disc Brakes . My other Kona / she will stay a True Trail / Mountain Bike 


Grease Monk3y said:


> Recently tried some friends brand new 29er FS and 29er HT. Felt awkward and so out of place on them. Couldn't wait to get back on my 26er.
> 
> View attachment 936378
> 
> ...


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Rode my 26er hardtail tonight after spending a lot of time with my 29er...yup, still like it.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

For the last year or two my 26" ht has definitely been my 3rd most used bike (of 3). But I swapped it over to ss a few months ago and have been loving it.



__
https://flic.kr/p/phBPXb


----------



## G. Parmesan (Oct 9, 2013)

*26", rigid, steel*

I am still riding 26" wheels. Recently had a rigid fork built for my late 90's Ibis Mojo. It is the most fun I have had on the trail in a long time. Here is mine.


----------



## matood (Jan 16, 2014)

Getting better...


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Love it. Only mountain bike I have. Fun per dollar can't be beat.

2002 Bianchi Tycoon XL Boron by PeterDSims, on Flickr


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

Yup. I ride my 26" Wheeled' hardtail to work almost every day.

I love it.


----------



## Bird (Mar 26, 2004)

Started on 26" HT in early 80's....now have 29" HT.
Liked both


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

peter.thedrake said:


> 2002 Bianchi Tycoon XL Boron by PeterDSims, on Flickr


Classic, nice.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

peter.thedrake said:


> Love it. Only mountain bike I have. Fun per dollar can't be beat.


Absolutely sweet bike. Your photograph skills are excellent too (flipped through a few after I clicked on your bike). The ones from the aquarium are very impressive.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

bucksaw87 said:


> See my sig.


Still rockin' the old Advance. Since this post, I've upgraded to a Vuelta wheelset and lightened the front end with an aluminum Bontrager stem and a Raceface handlebar.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Very entry level but I regret selling my Hardrock so bad. I upgraded literally everything but the frame and when I was low on money I sold it for $150 in mint condition. I really miss that bike and I have the urge to buy another 26" hardtail but my fiancée would kill me after she warned me not to sell it because I would only buy another one down the road. 

I still have the Epic 26" and that bike isn't going anywhere. I've proven to myself that it's slower than the Trance on the trails I ride but it has a fun factor that not many bikes can match.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Feb 14, 2008)

Dex said:


> Same here...
> Kinda funny and sad the way other fellow mtbr's turn up their noses when they see a bike with rim brakes.
> 
> Wouldn't want to be riding any other bike!


I miss my 26" HT with V-brakes. That bike climbed like a mule with roids. I sold it to a friend that was starting out in MTB'ng. It hasn't seen a trail since


----------



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

I own both a full suspension and hardtail. While I do love how smooth my FS is, nothing beats the feel of riding a hardtail. It just brings everything to life IMO.


----------



## haz_pro (Mar 12, 2015)

I love my 26 ht, although I'm still dialing it in! This is coming from riding bmx for many years.


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

I ride exclusively 26er hardtail. This is because I only have one bike. This bike has 26 inch wheels and a hard tail. My wife won't let me buy more bikes  Which is probably for the best...

Oh, and that Bianchi Tycoon up there is pure sex on a stick! I want!


----------



## julio0674 (Sep 16, 2014)

*I´m agree*








I had built a 26" at the end of 2014 over a ATX Giant frame and XTR 9 speed gear, I loved! ... but because I starting to practice enduro I had to rebuild the bike with a doble suspension frame of course in 26" size, with a 150mm RockShox Revelation WC; the only I have to improve is myself, the bike is great!
By the way I store the 26 hardtail Giant frame for future, and I make two other 26" hardtail like in the picture for my soon and wife 
(Lima, Perú)


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

I am still loving my two 26 rides. My favorite is my wife'S old 98 GT backwoods turned SS fully ridged. Nothing quit like a steel 26 under you.


----------



## dualsport650 (Nov 4, 2004)

That's awesome Julio.
Get some Bro.


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

Hard to beat simple. 26" SS fully ridged. No shifting, no suspension lockouts, just get on pedal and ride.


----------



## BKKFARANG (Jan 10, 2011)

Currently rebuilding my hardrock sportdisc. It's been all over the world with me. . Could have bought a 29er cheaper ,but no history, and never found a 29er that felt right


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

The only bike I own is a hardtail and I love riding it; even over rough stuff it isn't to bad; a bit hard on the knees, but that's to be expected. I've never actually ridden a full suspension; I've had moments where I've thought, "I'll bet this would be nice and smooth on a full suspension bike!" but then I think to myself, "Nah, this builds character!"


----------



## julio0674 (Sep 16, 2014)

Here with my son enjoying our 26" bikes:






I wish they don't disappear...


----------



## robbdeman (May 11, 2015)

I love BOTH of my hard tails a 2011 Trek police bike and a 2004 Specialized Hardrock. I will be honest though I got out of biking well before the 29er craze started. Heck there wasn't even disc brakes on bikes yet. My last bike was a raliegh m50 with a halsondesign inverted shocks with a deore lx component set.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

They still take me to nice places and make me have fun on the way there.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ something about that looks pretty familiar:



__
https://flic.kr/p/rY7XL2

What tires are you running?


----------



## Ande (May 19, 2015)

memi said:


> View attachment 754860
> View attachment 754860
> Me with my 1992 rigid KHS Montana Summit with LX gears, I just changed my original cassette of 11-28 to 11-32' much better but, 29er is even better. I like to use my 26" in the winter. Sorry for flipped image...can't figure out how to fix it!


Can you tell me any more about your khs, i am buying one tomorrow and been doing a search and yours is the only other red one that looks the same year i could find.


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

I have to admit that I really like my NS Surge! It is such a great fun and capable bike!


----------



## julio0674 (Sep 16, 2014)

Maybe you must know this video: 



(90's MTB masters (1992))
I just watching it and impresive me!!


----------



## wkkie (Mar 17, 2012)

I went riding with a mate the other day and he took my hardtail. I was on the dually. I ended up stealing it off him half way through the ride and still love it! So much fun and just different to the dually. I'll never get rid of it.


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Like it even more now that it's gone. Don't it always seem to go that you don't know what you got till its gone. The $2500 I got for it helps but that bike was special.


----------



## ApolloMike (Nov 5, 2014)

Mine has been turned into a single speed, and still gets trail time every week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

*26er Love on the Road- Ibis Tranny*

So impressed with this bike! 26" Ibis Tranny with 1x10 XTR, wide carbon rims, 120mm Fox up front, built for airplane travel. Recent road trip to Fruita, St George, urban San Diego, Cottonwood/Vegas, Gooseberry, and Moab. Didn't miss a beat! Built her up at the 18 Rd campground by headlamp in 20 minutes and she was back in her case ready to fly in 30 min. No fees!

I have another ti 29er frame with S&S couplers but the Ibis will be my travel companion from now on!


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

BKKFARANG said:


> Currently rebuilding my hardrock sportdisc. It's been all over the world with me. . Could have bought a 29er cheaper ,but no history, and never found a 29er that felt right


I'm still riding my hardrock sport discuss but it's seen better days, I keep tuning it but now I'm going to have to start rebuilding it. Just bought a rigid fatty though, I'll always love the hardrock.


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

218traverse said:


> I'm still riding my hardrock sport discuss but it's seen better days, I keep tuning it but now I'm going to have to start rebuilding it. Just bought a rigid fatty though, I'll always love the hardrock.


Disc* but for being a 2006 it still kicks ass


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Just got a new one in March. I call it a fat bike.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

still use my 1994 Trek Mountain Track 830! It is going to become my full time commuter when I get my Surly ECR. Right now though, the 830 goes with me everywhere....


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I actually just went through a 24" kids bike, repacked the bearings, brake and deraileur adjustment, and put on a 34 mega range freewheel cassette for all of $22. I saw some guy with a valuable FS leaving when I was driving into the parking area, he did not look very happy. I had a blast. I'm guessing if I had a $5000 bike I would want to ride it, not walk LOL. The trail is wall to wall rocks, no way to ride in there without picking a line. There was an area for a couple hundred feet that was uphill with roots every two feet, and it was wet.

I had a sports charter(I drive a bus)the afternoon of my maiden mt bike ride(and my maiden extreme crash)and a Suffield high school kid at the tennis court had a hardrock. I do not think that I have ever seen one, I liked the looks of it a lot. Looks to be built as well as my Sirrus Sport which I am perfectly happy with. Cannot believe that they are only $440 with Vbrakes.


----------



## robbdeman (May 11, 2015)

*My stable of 26'er hardtails*

Here is the family of hardtails







left to right, 2011 Trek Police bike - Specialized Hardrock sport - 1995 Schwinn Homegrown.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I just ordered $1300 worth of stuff to build up a 26er fully rigid SS, lol!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Had big break from trails riding (knee injury). Went riding yesterday on my 26er rigid SS. Great fun!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Hmm...after seeing and reading about all of these rigid HT's, it got me thinking that I would never even consider riding a suspension fork, or FS bike. I have been shopping for a new bike over the past 2 years, and have tried some out, but I feel like I am doing more work than I need to to control the bikes. I have finally decided on a Surly ECR. Can't wait to get it. I figured after 20+ years of riding I would want to have the softer ride, but it felt so...mushy...to my body....

Rigid HT forever!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Dude, what bars are those? Do you find them more comfy than standard/flat? Any control issues say in jumping off stuff, etc.?



newfangled said:


> ^ something about that looks pretty familiar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

It's a Ragley Carnegie bar, which has been discontinued for a few years. I definitely prefer it to normal risers, and there used to be lots of threads about "alt" bars. I think the On One Fleagle is a pretty similar design. 

And as for jumping, since the bike is rigid it doesn't see huge leaps. But I've also got an on one Mary bar (similar to the Carnegie and Fleagle, but more sweepy) and that one can feel a little cramped and weird, but the Carnegie feels totally natural.

(it's all pretty complicated though, since on my 29er I only kindof liked the Carnegie. But when I moved it over to my 26er everything just clicked).


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh - I haven't posted a pic of my rigid 26er;


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Ghost_HTX said:


> Oh - I haven't posted a pic of my rigid 26er;


Cool bike!
What bar is that? Is it sized for MTB brake levers?


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks! Despite the seized seat post (alu post in carbon frame - needs a BIG hammer to fix) and the annoying cassette rattle (I'm waiting for the tools / parts to fix it) she has done me very well 
The bar is a home brewed special. I took a 650mm carbon flat bar and trimmed it down to 480mm. I then took a pair of Origin8 drop bar ends and fitted the hell out of them (bar end strength plugs plus carbon paste plus a lot of torque). The whole thing is standard MTB bar thickness (none of this road bike nonsense) so I can have the levers on the drop downs - the whole thing is solid as a rock and I don't have any air bubble / fluid issues with the Shimano levers after fitting them in a non - standard position. 
For my next move I'm going to move the Deore shifters slightly further outboard toward the drops - that way I can thumb shift from the drops then double wrap the bars in grip tape. The single wrap they have now makes the bars slightly too narrow in diameter to be really comfortable. I'm also awaiting my 110mm carbon stem - I feel a wee bit cramped when sitting on the "hoods" / a wee bit too upright when sitting on the drops at the moment.


----------



## Magnum Ti (Jun 30, 2011)

Building up a 26er again this weekend!


----------



## robbdeman (May 11, 2015)

Magnum Ti said:


> Building up a 26er again this weekend!


How about a preview


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

My new ride, 26er never die!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I think I forgot to post pictures of my 3700 after I converted it to 2x10 and put a new fork on it.
I prefer 29ers but I still love how agile my 26er is.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

big_slacker said:


> My new ride, 26er never die!


That looks like fun, good work, very nice. Is that the 16 that was a lil small for you?


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

dbhammercycle said:


> That looks like fun, good work, very nice. Is that the 16 that was a lil small for you?


Nope, that's the 18. The 16 is even more compact!


----------



## hotmyk (Nov 11, 2015)

Still riding this baby since 2012.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

26 ns park 2011 with argyle 2011 still riding from time to time;
Fun and simple; no parts changed or broken except tires;


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

Converted my 26" Cromo 1995 Hoodoo Voodoo bike to a commuter style with slick tires and only a rear derailleur. Love that thing! Very smooth and light for steel.


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

*2012 Revel 2*

Swapped fork, crankset, bars & stem. Five pounds lighter


----------



## hankthespacecowboy (Jun 10, 2004)

*Chromag Gypsy*

I thought this bike would be my "occasionally, just for fun" bike. It's become my go-to trail steed.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^
Nice...


----------



## hankthespacecowboy (Jun 10, 2004)

*Chromag Gypsy*

I built this up as a counterpoint to my Cove STD. Now the hardtail gets all the trail time.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Even though I like my 26er I'm trying to sell it.
I see a full suspension bike in my future, and I need all the extra money I can get to buy one.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Even though I like my 26er I'm trying to sell it.
> I see a full suspension bike in my future, and I need all the extra money I can get to buy one.


I'll be on the same boat soon, I want to keep my 26er HT as back up plus I love it, but it's time for a better bike, so she will be sold to help increase the budget.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*The answer is still yes.*

This question has been bouncing around for over four years now. When it was first written, it may have had some merit since all I owned were 26" bikes.

Now, most of my riding is on a new 27.5 5" travel FS but on those rare occasions when I do ride my 26" steel hardtail, yes, it is still fun.


----------



## Skinner22 (Dec 8, 2015)

*Still rocking the Stumpy HT*

I'm still riding my 2009 Stumpjumper Expert and see no reason to change that. It's a blast to ride, comfortable and reliable.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Sunday's ride had some challenges, which I'm sure some say 29 would of cleared them easily.

Little snow and temperatures below freezing, so I pedal my 26" Trek 3700 on cattle road and come by a spot that is usually bit wet, so it happens that I feel rear end sinking a bit, I pedal harder but pedals won't turn, wtf!?

Little back pedaling and try again, no, clank, that is all I get after little wheel spin. 

So I get off from saddle and start to examine what is the problem, it was of course pitch black at that hour, what I found out was that rear hub was below the surface of the road, there simply was no way to pedal bike as road surface was harder front of bottom bracket. 

After I lift bike up, I could see another problem, RD was full of wet mud, with no way to clear it and as temps were below freezing rest of the ride had slight issues. 

Now I really do like my 26" HT bike, but I'm sure some say 29 would of had momentum to not sink that place, I doubt that though.

That 26" bike has managed just fine from mud where pedals dip into thick stuff at bottom, with 22-36 gearing torque is not becoming issue, but little more ground clearance might help.

Amount of torque is such that I can pull more with my bike than by foot, that is one of the great things in 26" and it is so nimble and fun to ride that I doubt I will have bigger wheel size very soon. 

I made 3 wheel pedal operated cargo bike / snow plow that has 29 tires, but I would of made it with 26" tires if I would just had the parts, it works, but more gearing would help with wet snow.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*I think the answer is yes...*


----------



## BR46 (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm going to keep riding my Trek 8900


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Picture or you are actually on a 27.5 but want to be in the cool kids club. !!


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

My '03 Rocky Mountain Elevation. I bust this out every once in a while when I feel like I am getting too complacent on my full suspension bike.

Thinking about upgrading the wheelset so I can go to disk brakes. :thumbsup:


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Guys, there is something seriously wrong with pictures you are posting, do you actually ride your bikes or do you just carefully carry them to woods? 

This is what happens to my bike every ride, it seems not to matter that temps are below freezing and there being snow, I find that soft spot:


















Yes, I might be tad old school, but at least bike visits where it was made to visit and does it often 

And some wonder why I run chain dry, it really does not make any difference if I lube it or not...


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

Same bike as above, following a spring fire road ride. Better?

Sorry, no full bike shot.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

My '01 Schwinn Homegrown converted to SS. At 19.5 lbs, this is my go-to ride.


----------



## Duarte (Jan 5, 2010)

big_slacker said:


> My new ride, 26er never die!


Just perfect


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Mentor said:


> Same bike as above, following a spring fire road ride. Better?
> 
> Sorry, no full bike shot.
> View attachment 1036159


Hey that looks more like it, proper use of equipment!


----------



## mmorriso (Feb 2, 2007)

*it's all i've got so i might as well enjoy it!*









close to it's birthplace in PQ

Vallee bras du Nord A+++


----------



## rodfather450r (Dec 16, 2008)

Still rocking the old motobecane 26er when not on the road!


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

I actually race mine this past weekend lost but given my time id say it was down to skill more that and they put me in the 19-29 age group im 35.


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

Both my bikes are 26" and both built by me

GT Avalache 2.0 (3x10) and Kinesis Decade Virtue (single speed)

The Kinesis is brand new (well the parts are anyway)


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

As my mid-life crisis , I built up a bike from scratch. For some , it's a red Ferrari , for me , it was my ultimate Ti custom dream bike.
I asked Kocmo to build me a frame for Lefty/Rohloff/Carbon Belt/55 tooth front plate and yes , 26'' wheels.
They can do anything , any size of wheels , they could have invented a new size of wheel if I asked. 
But I prefer by a very wide margin the smaller/tighter/lighter wheels.
Haven't tried a 700 wheeled MTB that had that tightness and reaction to input and acceleration.

And BTW , I'm 6'2''


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I still keep my old 1997 VooDoo around and rode it at the local park recently. What a heap of fun it was!

It was such a different experience from my FS trail bike. Lots of fun popping off roots that I'd otherwise just roll over with my main bike. It seems to rip around sharp corners more easily too.

I have to take some pictures soon to show it.


----------



## K_GIANT_98 (Jun 13, 2016)

Pretty sweet ride! Do you have any more pictures?


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

I still ride my old mid-'90s Trek that's not only a hardtail but rigid. Still rocking a 7-speed cassette lol. Its been upgraded with new brakes, shifters, stem and bars but its what got me off the roads and on the trails 10 years ago. I try to swap between it and my hardtail 29er. My old road bike is now a gravel bike.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

K_GIANT_98 said:


> Pretty sweet ride! Do you have any more pictures?


Yep !


----------



## Sofakinold (Dec 17, 2005)

As a Trail Builder, I build what I like to ride. Which just happens to be tight twisty technical with a lot of quick little vertical stuff. Lots of little berms and bumps to pump on. Ravines that I can berm on walls and drop thru repeatedly in rapid secession is a favorite. 

The kind of stuff my 26" is great at. And the Big Wheel people ***** about.

I even built up a short wheelbase FS 26" bike to zip thru the twisty stuff like butter and leave the stifled 29'ers in the dust.


----------



## Erik_HeyNow (Sep 16, 2016)

I was heartbroken to have my 2005 ht cannondale stolen in miami. I was in the market but only found 27.5 and 29... then my buddy sold me his 26" only catch is that its f/s haha, not my style but it was well worth the money so ill try it out.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Still ride mt 1994 Trek Mountain Track 830! I have had this bike since it was new, nd recently got a Surly Krampus. It is interesting to ride the trails with this bike, and then go right to the Krampus to see what happens. It has also become my commuter bike.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Posted this up when I built it a couple of years ago, still going strong as the go-to ride in my stable: 2012 Chameleon with a mix of parts from Chromag, Sram, Shimano, Deity, Mavic and Race Face.


----------



## murtaxa (Oct 30, 2016)

Ego too big to go back to 26


----------



## murtaxa (Oct 30, 2016)

Jk I would still be riding a 26 if someone hadn't given me a 29


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

In all fairness I tried to buy a Trek Stache but they were sold out for the year in my size when I went to buy one a few years ago...so I bought a used AM HT in 26 and have never regretted it.


----------



## ghost1986 (Jan 3, 2016)

https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/12523021_10100220345663042_3271631400370931080_n.jpg?oh=fe3332446a99ffc3177fd124aa6aabd3&oe=588E02D5
Ive only had it out a few times this year but I still love my Salsa. I dont think Ill be changing it anytime soon.


----------



## julio0674 (Sep 16, 2014)

*A Dirt-Jump & MTB bike*

The amazing Vinking X, my boy is using in the last year, first with RockShox SID then with Marzzochi Bomber


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Although I am spending time on a new 29+ Stache, I still ride my 26ers and in particular love old Bontragers which are a perfect match for our trails around the St.Louis area. I have owned seven Bontragers over the years including early square framed OR's, RaceLites, a Ti-Lite, and a number of Privateers. Here are the two I currently own and ride:


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Those are sweet frames, nice work keeping them running and in use!


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks, every time I get rid of a Bontrager to thin the heard I just end up buying another! The Privateer is a 1x8 build using a single XT thumbie with ghost click. Really a pure no-nonsense ride. The Racelite is more of a period traditional build with all XTR M900 8spd kit with the exception of White Industries ti hubs and BB. The Judy on the Racelite has a Risse Gem cartridge which is nice, but the elastomers are in need of renewal. Compared to the Stache the Bontragers demand a lot of finesse and attention when picking your lines, but overall they are still a great option for tight twisty single track.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I ride mine on winter time so yes...


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

Recently rebuilt my 1995 Kona Explosif. I got a Marzocchi Z-2 Atom Bomb that I had always wanted on this bike and put on wider handlebars with a shorter stem. I also got to use a set of Avid SD-Ultimate v-brake levers that would probably never go on another bike given how everything has now moved to disc brakes.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

My 26" HT lives in my hometown so I can ride when I visit (every 2nd weekend on average). Will add pictures when I get the chance.

Despite getting a brand new 27.5" trail/AM hardtail, my 8 yr old 26" gets its fair share of love. Just got new wheels laced as they were mismatched and the rear rim was seriously beaten up. At some point I'm going to add a dropper so it's not jealous of it's bigger brother (and because the trails are much more enjoyable with a dropper).

Both bikes are labeled size "small", but there's a 9-10cm difference in wheelbase and 30mm in reach between them. That has a very noticable effect on handling, more so than the slightly bigger wheels. The 26" bike excells at the slow, twisty, techy trails I cut my mtb teeth on. I had to adjust my lines on such trails with the new bike. When speeds are higher though, it becomes too twitchy and that's where the new AM HT shines.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm 5'-5" tall, and a 26er is what fits me best. I have 6 in my basement, and I ride them all the time.

I do worry about being able to get a decent 26er in the future though. Some of my fleet has seen a lot of mileage, and they won't last forever.

Steve Z


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

whats not to like and its only an 8 speed (GASP!!)


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh wow, that is sweet! I always wanted Voodoo, back in the day!


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks. Its very quick handling and wants to go fast. Joe Murray is about to bring Voodoos back to the U.S. where they belong. Not the same offering that is at Halfords, but newly designed higher end models!

https://www.bikerumor.com/2016/10/0...ares-recast-spell-u-s-new-high-end-bike-line/


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I caught a hint of that a few months ago, I am looking forward to it!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

There she is ready to go. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matrix-<3 (Dec 9, 2016)

+1 For the HT. Rec rider only.. But I love the feels.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I still prefer 26"


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Love mine and honestly wouldn't have gotten a new bike had I still fit this one. Only 22lbs and had her since she was built in '99.

Still debating if I can go ahead and sell her to fund some tool purchases to support the new ride.


----------



## Matrix-<3 (Dec 9, 2016)

Built a HT for my 6yr old.. Wasn't sure how it would turn out, it goes great.. He rolls so much better on it than the full 20's. Hybrid 20/26 combo Kids bike.. Needs New grips..


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Matrix-<3 said:


> Built a HT for my 6yr old.. Wasn't sure how it would turn out, it goes great.. He rolls so much better on it than the full 20's. Hybrid 20/26 combo Kids bike.. Needs New grips..
> View attachment 1114457


lol, updated Big Wheel for the big boys on the trails!

Hope he enjoys it!


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Still having fun on this one.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Just finished to build one for my 13 years old son.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

Just ordered a Cotic BFE 26


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

built up this again the other day, still needs some tweeking, but be good to get out on it again


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

mik_git said:


> built up this again the other day, still needs some tweeking, but be good to get out on it again
> 
> View attachment 1115651


I sure hope one of the tweaks is plugging the handlebar ends. Someone posted a couple of days ago about a crash that would have taken a huge divot if their ends hadn't been plugged.

You probably know that, just looking out for you.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

ha, yeah, but won't put them in till i've decided which bar i'm using. So far all i;ve done is cruise down to the lbs and back...no front brake yet.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm considering an update and part of that is 'going with the flow'. 

I'm still on my 03 Kona 26" and thinking it's time for the disc brakes and a new bike. Probably going to try steel this time and as the inventories reveal, modern day bikes are fat , 27.5 or 29". I'll keep my 91 Specialized for the kid seat and it's 26" heritage .... nothing against it at all.


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

bachman1961 said:


> Probably going to try steel this time...


Nice Kona.

I went from a 26" to a 29" steel hardtail recently. It has been perfect for my riding style, and I've been having a lot of fun with it.

Dan


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

not period correct, but who cares? White Industries ENO hub and cog in the back, and feels like a rocket:


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

also love my '88 Rockhopper comp, coasterbrake in the back


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Danimal said:


> Nice Kona.
> 
> I went from a 26" to a 29" steel hardtail recently. It has been perfect for my riding style, and I've been having a lot of fun with it.
> 
> Dan


Thanks. It has served me well and aside from knocking the paint off it, it is still amazingly stable. Orig wheels and maybe one or two shop tune-ups in 13 years. I learned a few basics to keep the wheels straight and minor tune / adj , brakes etc...
I was so surprised how easy wheel tuning is but to be fair, I haven't hammered the bike for all it deserves asper capable so I think most other get a lot more experience in fix up's and wrenching.

I'm just now a 55 y/o so I'm taking it easier these days and never was a mad down hill flyer (except once) and a powerful shoulder versus terra.damn.firma.

Tell me if I'm nuts or falling for placebo or hype thinking my al frame K might feel a bit bitter or harsh on my old bones versus steel - What were your impressions of the feel of the ride and bike response if any... ?

I've been thinking of something pretty basic, simple , straightforward like Jamis Dragon Sport 27.5. It nets me steel, disc brakes and a chance to nail a prof fitment by a nice store to make sure I'm doing it right.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Yep. Ordered these with 26" wheels and rim brakes, LOL.


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

bachman1961 said:


> Thanks. It has served me well and aside from knocking the paint off it, it is still amazingly stable. Orig wheels and maybe one or two shop tune-ups in 13 years. I learned a few basics to keep the wheels straight and minor tune / adj , brakes etc...
> I was so surprised how easy wheel tuning is but to be fair, I haven't hammered the bike for all it deserves asper capable so I think most other get a lot more experience in fix up's and wrenching.
> 
> I'm just now a 55 y/o so I'm taking it easier these days and never was a mad down hill flyer (except once) and a powerful shoulder versus terra.damn.firma.
> ...


My move to a steel 29er came at the same time as my move to tubeless and thus lower tire pressures. Additionally, my 29er has a much nicer suspension fork than my 26er did. Therefore, it's really impossible for me to attribute any change in ride characteristics to frame material alone.

Dan


----------



## j_wynn (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm about 6'1 and have a medium frame 26 that I rode for a year. Then last winter I bought a large frame 29 with hydraulic brakes, dropper post, ect. I am 100% faster on the appropriately sized 9er.

After realizing the 26 was sized wrong I just couldn't like it. The one nice thing about it is I can ride it in my basement because it's small, but other than that it couldn't do anything my 29 couldn't do better.

I ended up making the little old 26 a single speed and just ordered some new bars, bottom bracket, and new crankset. Pulled off the front brake and all the other crap that isn't absolutely necessary and now I like it again. It will be my new "fun" bike that is comparatively indestructible. It's something I can take to the skate park when my brother brings his BMX.


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

I just got a 27.5+ tire bike to replace my Salsa Moto-Rapido, but I'm having a hard time letting go.. I'm going to miss the light weight, and how easy it is to change directions compared to a larger tire bike...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Johnny Rhubarb said:


> not period correct, but who cares? White Industries ENO hub and cog in the back, and feels like a rocket:
> 
> View attachment 1115861


RMB+WI, muddy, SS. Check, check, and check! Fun was had!


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

My "New Bike Fund" balance of $0 says I freaking love my 26er


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I may actually ride mine this weekend!


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I replaced my nearly 9 year old 26" hardtail with a 27.5+ DB Mason Comp hardtail last month. As luck would have it, this winter has been rainy and warm and terrible for riding, but I can't really think of much I preferred about my old bike, other than the set-up was pretty dialed. The geometry of my new bike is way more suited for how I like to ride. My old bike has been relegated to the trainer.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Danimal said:


> My move to a steel 29er came at the same time as my move to tubeless and thus lower tire pressures. Additionally, my 29er has a much nicer suspension fork than my 26er did. Therefore, it's really impossible for me to attribute any change in ride characteristics to frame material alone.
> 
> Dan


Thanks Dan-

Yeah, that makes sense. Too many variables to account for. I've read other's who have posted their thoughts and was more an apples to apples bike like those that make the same bike and geo just offering variations in frame material.

I suppose at the end of the day (a day I'm riding a different bike) it's ideal to have that feeling the new bike does it all, does it better and meets or exceeds expectations. Crediting the frame material, disc brakes or a different component set up hardly matters to me since I'm not nit-picking parts to build the thing myself. It's the sum of it's parts as it comes out of the box... in my case anyways.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

j_wynn said:


> I'm about 6'1 and have a medium frame 26 that I rode for a year. Then last winter I bought a large frame 29 with hydraulic brakes, dropper post, ect. I am 100% faster on the appropriately sized 9er.
> 
> After realizing the 26 was sized wrong I just couldn't like it. The one nice thing about it is I can ride it in my basement because it's small, but other than that it couldn't do anything my 29 couldn't do better.


How would you rate the comfort of the ride on the new one? (as per your better fit).

I'm wondering if I'm a bit cramped on my old 18" Kona and just never really got the best fit either. I added a longer stem a few years back bit I'm thinking the neck and shoulders area and good lung expansion and breathing has to be a few perks with a better fit if I should be stretched my out more.

The longer rides I've done didn't seem to be uncomfortable but those were 15 to 19 miles(long rides for me) and did one big ride of 54 miles on a birthday of the same.


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm still liking my old 2001 Litespeed Pisgah 26" hardtail, especially when it gets wet and messy. I swapped the stem (70mm Chromag Ranger), seatpost (RF Next), and also put a bigger (180mm) rotor up front after nearly running out of braking power on a long, steep downhill.

Chromag Ranger stem and RF NextSL post by markmass, on Flickr


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Carbon rims too. That bike looks sweet, I hope it is a great ride!!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

oohhh, very nice.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

I just picked up this on one 456 evo ii after having only ridden 29ers for the last year. Rides great, just different. Now I can burn through my stock of 26er rubber I have been staring at:thumbsup:








I'll be putting my Hadley / mavic wheelset on it once I get around to setting them up tubeless.


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

I miss my Schwinn Factory Homegrown that I had to sell a few years back. I loved how quick the steering was and how it made me a better rider. That said, I absolutely love my SB5 and if I can only have 1 bike, it would be it. But I will be watching Craigslist and eBay in the near future to see if I can snag a good 26" HT again.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

@crazydad, there's at least one on ebay right now. You know you want it.


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

@peter Oh crap. There is a Yeti built Homegrown frame my size. Wife might get mad at me...


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

AMac4108 said:


> My "New Bike Fund" balance of $0 says I freaking love my 26er


This is so true for many. My old Marin got set up as a commuter out of 'necessity', ages ago. 
It fits MY frame so well I haven't been able to part with it. I gave it a restoration this winter. It's gonna remain my go to and most likely will stay my one and only. Perfect for what I do.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

I've got a HT 29er but also ride two 26er HT's. Both rigid. Love 'em and ride 'em often. Even though this thread is ancient, so are my bikes. I see no reason to abandon my 26er's. Steel is real and the bikes are so much fun.


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

yes, I still love my Barracuda that I bought in 94


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice. I turned my Barracuda A2E into a single speed as well, but only used the bits from the parts bin.


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks, yours is nice too, I really regret not having the original paintjob anymore. Mine is an A2M


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

All I ride, one tube fits them all. It's not like a new wheel size in the market suddenly makes my round 26" wheels square..


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

rev106 said:


> All I ride, one tube fits them all. It's not like a new wheel size in the market suddenly makes my round 26" wheels square..


But, but, butt.......they ain't some new fangled better mousetrap.


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

The 26er (2005) that replaced the Barracuda.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

new wheels day last week


----------



## MikeInPA (Mar 18, 2017)

Not purely relevant, but I am certainly keeping my Redline D660 29er hardtail along side my new EX8 27.5+.....Did a 31 mile rail-trail ride on it the other day. So efficient, so fast! Also, figure it will keep foo foo miles off the Trek, decreasing operating costs a bit.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

mik_git said:


> new wheels day last week


Same 
Laced up some Flow EX's on Novatec hubs.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

There, I said it.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

BumpityBump said:


> View attachment 1130687
> 
> 
> There, I said it.


However:

Full Rigid = Rigid

So no need for the "full". Unless you're trying to annoy *Onespeed*


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

chazpat said:


> However:
> 
> Full Rigid = Rigid
> 
> So no need for the "full". Unless you're trying to annoy *Onespeed*


Good point! I was trying to emphasize the "full" part, but obviously "rigid" implies "full". Doooh....


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

chazpat said:


> However:
> 
> Full Rigid = Rigid
> 
> So no need for the "full". Unless you're trying to annoy *Onespeed*


How about a rigid with a ThudBuster?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

BumpityBump said:


> View attachment 1130687
> 
> 
> There, I said it.


But...


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

NordieBoy said:


> But...


Rigid is not a subclass of hardtail, IMO. Rigid is rigid, hardtail implies no rear suspension but does have front suspension, I think thudbuster would be it's own class, or maybe a subclass of rigid. I don't know HTF to draw that......


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Rigid = Full Rigid = OW! = Is the frame gonna break?

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

And where do the softtails go on that diagram?

Also, you're implying that there are full suspension that aren't front suspension and hardtails that aren't front suspension nor rigid. I think you need a different type of diagram.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

what about stuff like allsops and flex stems, old scott endorphin or slingshots and yeah soft tails. And then suspension seatposts
TO me, 
full rigid means non suspension component at all
rigid is a frame that deosn't incoporate your regular suspension fork or whatever, eg fexstem, allsop, slingshot so it deosn't have actual suspension that we would think of, but it is not FS or HT or ST


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

chazpat said:


> And where do the softtails go on that diagram?
> 
> Also, you're implying that there are full suspension that aren't front suspension and hardtails that aren't front suspension nor rigid. I think you need a different type of diagram.


Decision tree might be better, I think. Here we have combinations we can't imagine how they look like


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

NordieBoy said:


> But...


Fail diagram, sorry but confusing (wonder if you had one too many beers )

Front suspension and hardtail are the exact same thing

That at the least should be 2 circles, one side full suspension, other side rigid and middle is hardtail.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Yukon-RSX said:


> Have a Rockhopper Pro and have had full suspension in the past, but my Pro isn't dead at all, far from it infact.
> I was unable to justify lugging around a FS when the trails I ride can be done easily on a hardtail, and I also like to feel what's going on under my rear wheel.


Totes!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

RAKC Ind said:


> Fail diagram, sorry but confusing (wonder if you had one too many beers )
> 
> Front suspension and hardtail are the exact same thing
> 
> ...


It *was* perfect...

Stop making sense


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

NordieBoy said:


> It *was* perfect...
> 
> Stop making sense


----------



## markymath (Apr 12, 2017)

Yes! Just as a dirt jump bike though. 
I would love to get something like a Chromag HT as a trail bike.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes. I still do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

All I roll on is 26, it is not like the wheels went square when new sizes were pushed into the market.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

rev106 said:


> All I roll on is 26, it is not like the wheels went square when new sizes were pushed into the market.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

On Sunday I was forced to ride my 26" hard tail with a rigid fork single speed because I used up all the brake pads on my late model full suspension bike.

That single speed is my favorite bike.

Everyone else in the group was on the latest gear pretty much. Well, as a group we're pretty laid back, but even so, the 26" bike with 2.3 rear and 2.5 tires front hung in there fine and did not drag me down. 

It was a steep and hilly ride, over 4,000 feet of climbing in less than 18 miles. The SS dominated the climbs. The slack long travel bikes had nothing on the SS on the climbs.

However, on the DH, the 26 hung in the middle fine, until it flatted the front tire on the last half of the last grand descent of the day.

So, definitely have to go tubeless, and say goodbye to the old tube system this year.

But, 26" wheels are fine for me. 

Yeah, the trails were fairly smooth overall. If it were Moab or AZ or something, that bike would be a liability.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Having a newer bike for the first time in 15 years has created some favoritism but it's less about that and more getting to know the new bike and needed ride time on it.

That said, I still keep the 26'ers and am getting more and more curious for riding them now that I've got the 27 plus and have a predictive feel for it's character.
The '01 Kona h/t just got some fresh Schwalbe 2.4's and I'm really excited about playing around on them. Next ride will probably getting the new tires dirty. 
The rigid Spec from '91 needs a few updates and tweaks but is worth it's spot in the garage.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Yup, still luv it. Just freshened up some and waiting for trails to clear


----------



## richa831 (May 11, 2005)

1988 stumpy with coaster .... might be the best bike on MTBR


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

richa831 said:


> 1988 stumpy with coaster .... might be the best bike on MTBR


pics?


----------



## richa831 (May 11, 2005)

was a previous post on this thread, i tired to reply to it, but i guess it didnt work, now i cant find it


----------



## richa831 (May 11, 2005)

credit Johnny Rhubarb post.


----------



## richa831 (May 11, 2005)

Johnny Rhubarb said:


> also love my '88 Rockhopper comp, coasterbrake in the back
> 
> View attachment 1115869


Here it is again !!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

richa831 said:


> Here it is again !!


awesome...simple, full rigid..."reality"!!!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

richa831 said:


> Here it is again !!


+

Something about a klunker in that teal or blue - green ! 
Here's my 90-ish H Rock;


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey thanks folks! It sure is a lovely ride, here are some more pics to show off


----------



## JPL65 (Jul 20, 2008)

Just stumbled on this thread. All I have are 26" bikes, SS full rigid , geared full rigid, and front suspension. Really like how nimble and light they feel, none of them are what would be considered top shelf stuff, but they all climb really well.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

bridgestone14 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.


That's what I told Harvey Weinstein..*ba-doomp*



Johnny Rhubarb said:


> Hey thanks folks! It sure is a lovely ride, here are some more pics to show off
> 
> View attachment 1179666


Man just looking at those rigid pictures and trails make my forearms and wrists hurt, however I love those grips, very sexy.


----------



## JJ Welks (Jan 15, 2015)

My old giant Yukon from 09' (new by some standards here obv lol)... still holds a special place in my heart even though it's currently in a state of disrepair I'll have it for the rest of my life being my first "real" (non Walmart) mtb.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes and no. I have two bikes and am increasingly going in a performance direction for the 27.5' and a jack of all trades for the 26". 

I 'like' the 26" as a backup bike on the trail, as a night/cold/road bike with hybrid 1.95" tires (with rear rack for duffel bag containing a jacket, sweatpants, flannel, etc.), and as an e-bike conversion. The 26" is an all-around bike, but no I don't like it as a main bike, no offense to anyone. I was thinking of putting on a 27.5' (aluminum) fork and front tire but I need to stick with steel up front if I'm going to do the front hub conversion.


----------



## theKalyn (May 6, 2018)

*Yes*

With a true temper frame set, 75mm marzzocchi fork, and 2.25 rear/2.4 front tires set up tubeless, I still have a blast on the trails.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Just building a new one from bits...


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Anybody still like their 26" Hardtail?

Yes , a lot !


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

What frame is that?? looks awesome.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

This is a pretty new build, April 28 2018, was the first ride. It's up to 355 miles now.

Always have active 26" bikes in the stable.

This one has rim brakes! Cane Creek Direct Pull. Work great, as long as it's dry!

A good feeling.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Jack Burns said:


> This is a pretty new build, April 28 2018, was the first ride. It's up to 355 miles now.
> 
> Always have active 26" bikes in the stable.
> 
> ...


Come on, you gotta tell us what frame it is!

Both my 26ers are Reynolds, James Dragon (853) and Jamis Dakota XC converted to SS (631 and V-brakes).


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

It's an Airborne Sky Hag 853 tubing.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

Jack Burns said:


> This one has rim brakes! Cane Creek Direct Pull. Work great, as long as it's dry!


Canti-Lever or V-Brakes? Big Difference.

Canti-Lever = old school death grip to stop.
V-Brakes = still common, two-finger.

Have V-Brakes on one of my bikes and works just as well as disk even when wet. Just have to set up right just like with anything.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

V-brake









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## YamaHead (Jun 21, 2018)

Used to ride my hardtail 'Goose all over Bend OR when I lived there....


----------



## icmonteiro (May 15, 2017)

2012 but still current


----------



## pedalinbob (Jan 12, 2004)

18lbs, 1oz as pictured.

340g Fast Freds, Michelin latex tubes, 72mm travel Angryasian fork (2.9lbs) w/Englund cartridges.

It is more stable than one would expect, and an incredibly fast climber.

Bob


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

pedalinbob said:


> 18lbs, 1oz as pictured.
> 
> w/Englund cartridges.
> 
> Bob


Very nice. Love the low weights and non-carbon fiber as well! Don't get that with 29ers.

Loved my Englund Airs for my Judy but stopped holding air a couple of years ago and couldn't get replacements. After 15 years, can't blame them though!


----------



## Goshawk (Jun 20, 2018)

Still ride this bad boy occasionally!


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Goshawk said:


> Still ride this bad boy occasionally!
> 
> View attachment 1218841


I have the same bike with a red Sid on it. It is our guest bike for my shorter friends.

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

bridgestone14 said:


> What frame is that?? looks awesome.


Sorry for the late answer....

It's a Kocmo
https://www.kocmo.de/bikes/mtb/mono-26/mono-26
That frame but with a Rohloff and belt option

Custom made 26er since no one makes 26ers anymore.
My midlife crisis bike.


----------



## rupertpupkin (Oct 8, 2018)

Just rebuilt/restored mine and plan to ride the hell out of it:

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retr...e-killer-v-restomod-marzocchi-z-1-bam-bomber-

1090099.html


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

rupertpupkin said:


> Just rebuilt/restored mine and plan to ride the hell out of it:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retr...e-killer-v-restomod-marzocchi-z-1-bam-bomber-
> 
> ...


Looks slack

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## rupertpupkin (Oct 8, 2018)

I guess it is a bit, but it measures to about 67 degrees. as is, it rides very nicely. Obviously the 130mm fork contributes to the angle there.



x3speed said:


> Looks slack
> 
> Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

rupertpupkin said:


> I guess it is a bit, but it measures to about 67 degrees. as is, it rides very nicely. Obviously the 130mm fork contributes to the angle there.


Love the look!

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Ready for winter with hydraulic breaks and KS dropper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

looking sharp!!


----------



## vbm (Nov 16, 2007)

I just got my blown FiT damper fixed over the weekend and rode my 26" Yeti this morning. Still a hell of a lot more fun than the newer bikes.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks like I might be retiring my 26" Chameleon.
I've been waiting for a replacement EBB since March from the (usually brilliant) Santa Cruz distributor.








Too much crossover with the rigid Kona Unit and I got the chance to get a 2012 Giant Anthem which complements the Unit quite well.
Bars, seat, seatpost, cranks, pedals, brakes have gone over to the Anthem

Still running a 26" (sorta).
My 2011 Specialized Stumpjumper M5 has been reincarnated as a gravel bike with a 650b fork and 29" wheels.
The 42mm tyres JUST clear the rear seat stay.

The frame is still 26"...


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

bridgestone14 said:


> looking sharp!!


Thank. It's a sweet ride. Last winter I rode it with a rigid fork and it was a whole new experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

I can't remember if I showed this thread some love recently or not so I'll just leave these here.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Every time I scroll past these two Coconino's I smile and remind myself to call Steve.


----------



## gforcegerry (Oct 21, 2018)

Fast, light, titanium


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

gforcegerry said:


> Fast, light, titanium


 wow......really nice, is this the original condition or a restoration? that fork is very unique, kind of looks like like a Marzocchi?


----------



## gforcegerry (Oct 21, 2018)

jupiter58 said:


> wow......really nice, is this the original condition or a restoration? that fork is very unique, kind of looks like like a Marzocchi?


It is original other than the tires, though I have put the green WGs back on it. These were Timet Ti frames from the 1990s, this a year 2000 model. The RSP 550 & RSP 600s were hand built in UK. Fork is a Rond Quake Air direct competitor to RS's SID. Real difference is the Quake has 32mm stanchions against SID's 28mm. So stiffer. I have a few of these frames from the original dating from 1993 to this which is one of the last in 2000.
Catalog:


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*Yes...*

Hi everyone just had built this up.









A quick run on the street this afternoon was fun, can't wait to hit some trails.

OZ.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Surly in OZ said:


> Hi everyone just had built this up.
> 
> View attachment 1222370
> 
> ...


Trolling! Awesome build. I like the seatpost with some added cush. Is that a Specialized seatpost? What kind of wheels are those? It would be pretty amazing if those had SLX hubs to match.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Jack, yes the post is a Specialized CG-R Carbon model had it on the Troll a few years ago and I run one on my Cross Check too, a great post. As for the wheels they are a Specialized set that I picked up cheap a few years ago when they were clearing out the 26 inch sizes. When they need replacing I will look at an Shimano XT hub set and some WTB rims in the 27.5 size to run some Schwable G-One tyres.

Thanks again and have a great weekend.

OZ.


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

*my museum piece*













nearly all new, XT dual control, NOS Giant XTC frame. Sorry about the sideways pics, I am old and computer stupid


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

jupiter58, that's a great looking bike(!) but I recommend adjusting your gravitational controls


----------



## brocolhead (May 23, 2018)

Cool 26er. It deserves Rohloff Speedhub


----------



## brocolhead (May 23, 2018)

Just finished my gravel/grind 1x11 26er project based on Principia Mac B frame.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

brocolhead said:


> Just finished my gravel/grind 1x11 26er project based on Principia Mac B frame.


Wow that's awesome! What kind of cranks are those? Are they 180s, or is the slimness of them making them look extra lanky? Cook Bros? I've never thought of making a 26" drop bar bike myself, but of course that's what Tomac raced on back in the day. And that fork...Bontrager?

All in all, that's a purposeful build that looks for long miles just standing still. Very very nice!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## brocolhead (May 23, 2018)

Jack Burns said:


> Wow that's awesome! What kind of cranks are those? Are they 180s, or is the slimness of them making them look extra lanky? Cook Bros? I've never thought of making a 26" drop bar bike myself, but of course that's what Tomac raced on back in the day. And that fork...Bontrager?
> 
> All in all, that's a purposeful build that looks for long miles just standing still. Very very nice!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Thank you for responding. 
The cranks are TOPLINE SLS mtb cranks (Grafton). Forged and CNC. They are slimmer than Cook bros. Stiff quality cranks. Think they will look better on steel frame bike. They came with bike so i did not change them.
Topline Bike Cranks - the Buyer's Guide, 2015
The fork is Tange Switchblade. It looks like a Bontrager.
Have kept only frame, fork, seatpost and crank arms from the old bike.

Will post the thread with photos in 26er's forum, about the bike conversion.


----------



## Katt (Jul 3, 2011)

I took my 26er out for a spin last night. I've had this bike since 95 and it's still my go to ride!


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

lookin good guys!:thumbsup: I can have lots of fun on my 26ers,29er and 650b


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

My son's friends who race regularly, convinced him to try out an open race. Using the frame from my wife's old bike, some of my old parts and a cannibalized bike from Craigslist, I helped him build up his current ride. Two days after it was complete, and only having ridden the trail once before, he placed third in his age group (10-12). Only one of his racer friends beat him...


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Neuner said:


> My son's friends who race regularly, convinced him to try out an open race. Using the frame from my wife's old bike, some of my old parts and a cannibalized bike from Craigslist, I helped him build up his current ride. Two days after it was complete, and only having ridden the trail once before, he placed third in his age group (10-12). Only one of his racer friends beat him...
> 
> View attachment 1223721


Inspiring story. It makes a big difference to hear an anecdote behind a photograph of a bicycle.

I looked at the photo and somehow the story gave the bike a special aura.

I'm sure the effects are positive and profound on the young cyclist.

Many good things to take away from this, like what is racing like, what's it like to take a challenge, what's it like to improvise, what's it like to build a bike, what's it like to be independent, and what's it like to feel completely exhausted, etc.

For an old mountain biker like me, the story reminded me of my own experiences and I discovered I still feel excitement and wonder from nearly forgotten events.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nube on a Tube (Oct 25, 2016)

Absolutely. I haven't really found the need to drop over $1,000 to get something with full suspension. I probably don't know what I'm missing, but at the end of the day I just like riding my bike.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*First proper ride of Troll mark 2...*

Hi everyone had my first ride on my rebuilt Troll, from commuter to my idea of a gravel bike. Stripped down as it is, it flew along with what felt like no effort. I have ordered a 27.5 wheel set and some gravel tyres so it will be interesting to see what if any differences they make.

Some photos of the ride.

























OZ.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Rigid fork, 650b's and that'd go very nicely on gravel.


----------



## mooboyj (Apr 16, 2008)

My 2016 NS Clash. I have a second wheelset for the dirt with Hans Dampf/Rock Pazors on it.


----------



## voodoopeople (Dec 26, 2018)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

An oldie but good. Fuji Team Professional, 1991 vintage. Tange Prestige tubing, had Suntour XC Pro shifting (pre Micro Drive), plus assorted Ritchey parts. It’s was essentially a copy of the Ritchey P series frames of that era. I used it for a bit with a SoftRide suspension stem, the bike likely weighed under 25 lbs at the time.

It got upgraded over the years with used 9 spd parts as well as acquiring a Rock Shock Judy with a 1” steerer (used from my LBS for $50). The bike wasn’t designed to use a suspension fork, it slows the steering down a bit, but as it weighs 26.6 lbs, it’s a good ride. 

I’m contemplating installing a drop bar and re-purposing some 9 spd. Ultegra shifters I have, make it into a 26” gravel grinder.


----------



## perkj (Dec 20, 2018)

Love my 26er so much that I just completed a full restore on it. Its my 1998 S-Works M2 HT that I raced XC and hill climbs back in the day . Frame was powder coated Willow Grey and decals added and clear coated over. Full NOS XTR M970 group including hubs. Fork is a Fox F80 RLT. THOMSON Elite seat post. KORE Elite stem. S-Works carbon handlebar. S-works carbon Overendz barends. Cane Creek 110 headset. Love this bike and felt it deserved a new life:


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice, sweet ride man. I just put together a scott scale in 26. Need to get some rides on it and post up some pics.


----------



## sharkynrk (Oct 5, 2018)

My 26er HT is my only MTB so heck yeah I still like it LOL


----------



## vbm (Nov 16, 2007)

Just built this last week and gave to my daughter to race in NICA next year. 2012 ARC but I put on a new 1x11 drivetrain.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

A 1x11 drivetrain on a 26er is ridiculous fun!


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Is she excited about it?


----------



## MiltonHavoc (Jan 8, 2019)

Im glad I found this thread because I keep looking at Stumpjumpers and rockhopers to do singletracks and light downhill on.
People keep telling me id be better off buying a new bike...but new bikes are like monster trucks.

Heck, i found a Cransfield yeli Large frame for $300.

Guess ill but the $25 oldschool and rock it till the frame brakes!


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Did canfield make a 26in wheeled Yelli?


----------



## MiltonHavoc (Jan 8, 2019)

Good catch. I just lumped it in with the “CL” deals.

I think the 05 stump jumper may be the bike i go with.
Its chrome....gonna get some bright colored components!


----------



## Stickey1048 (Jun 8, 2012)

Still enjoying my old 26"er. It's now vintage... but so am I.


----------



## sae (Jan 14, 2019)

my old bike is perfect to work when it's snow and ice in Sweden

hmmm not good , how to rotate pic's ?


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

I didn't think sweden was in the southern hemisphere?


----------



## RX93 (Apr 30, 2018)

Where are you all finding 80mm forks for your old school hardtails?

I have a '95 Kona Kiluaea with a NOS triple-butted P2 fork but I'm too old to ride rigid!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

RX93 said:


> Where are you all finding 80mm forks for your old school hardtails?


Used and rebuilt most likely. That said, there are still a couple newer options. The X-fusion Velvet can be lowered to 80mm and can have a straight steerer.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

I found a 1998 Marzocchi Z-2 Atom Bomb on eBay. They show up from time to time. I think the coil forks hold up better over item.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Spectre said:


> I found a 1998 Marzocchi Z-2 Atom Bomb on eBay. They show up from time to time. I think the coil forks hold up better over item.


I agree. However I have a similar experience with a tragic ending, but it's recoverable, I think.

Bought one in eBay from someone in San Rafael CA for $100. Impulse buy. Shouldn't have, but there you go.

I was very happy to find that this fork appears to have never been used. It was installed, but it was pretty much mint.

So I went about installing it on a frame, and decided that it was too short, and that I'd have to save it for some retro frame to come along in the future.

But I got as far as riding it around in the driveway, and was just going to take it for a short mellow trail ride to see how it felt.

And then I realized I should check the torque on the stanchion clamp bolts (this fork bolts on), before I did any riding on it, because you never know.

Well good thing I checked!

3 of four bolts were a little loose.

But the fourth one, it had been snapped, and was glued on! The rest of the bolt broken off in the bridge. Now there was no way I broke it. I've been working on bikes long enough to know what that feels like.

That's a bummer right?

That was last summer, and that fork is still hanging from a hook in the garage.

One day I'll try to remove the broken stud. I think it can be done. Then I'll have to find a bolt for it.

Yeah, these are good forks. Maybe the cryofit stanchion types are better though.

Not much travel on the 80mm Atom Bombs, but enough to make a difference.

I used a few Marzocchi forks in those days, and they never failed. That's a superior record to all of the Rock Shox and Manitou forks from that era. All of those failed underneath me at one point or another.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

RX93 said:


> Where are you all finding 80mm forks for your old school hardtails?
> 
> I have a '95 Kona Kiluaea with a NOS triple-butted P2 fork but I'm too old to ride rigid!


I've got a 80mm Manitou Scarab that I'm planning on taking off and replacing with a Fox 100mm if you're interested. It's a 1-1/8", will that fit yours? I believe the stanchions are 28mms.

It is light; I had thought I would immediately swap it out for a 100mm when I got the bike a few years ago but I found the 80mm worked well. But I want to slackened out the bike a little and now have a 100mm I took off another bike before I sold it.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

bridgestone14 said:


> I didn't think sweden was in the southern hemisphere?


Well done my friend,,,well done


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Up until a year ago I was loving my '00 Specialized Enduro Expert. That bike just did everything I wanted it to. I never looked at another bike while it was working well. Didn't even know about 1x11 or 1x12 or long, low, slack,... just didn't read about new bikes. 
Finally, on a Super D in about November in Pittsburgh, with my poorly maintained suspension susceptable to 30F weather all night before the race, both ends of the suspension died. Looked into having the affordably fixed, but PUSH didn't support this Pushed shock any longer, and no one had rebuild kits for these lower-end Psylo XC forks. So here it is now:









At DirtFest 2017:








While shopping for another Trail FS, I came across a Ti HT frame. Always curious about a ti hardtail so moved a lot of parts to this Titus:








Alas, sizing with the Dart fork showed me it probably needs a 100mm fork, so I don't have the right stuff. Might try finding a rigid fork for it. But I'm also thinking about a 100mm 650B fork and wheel for the front. Seems like the geometry could handle that to make this xc bike feel a little like a trail bike.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

That bike needs an awsome fork. 100mm sid for sale on ebay. Not sure if there is enough steer tube for you.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

hmm it is a tapered head tube, might not work.


----------



## gabe999 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sold my last 26 hard XC bike....sort of. I still have my 26er" dirt jump specific bike. I also had converted my Mosso Scandium hardtail from 26 to 27.5 and I will never ever change it back. It's like night and day. Enjoy it significantly more now. So much so I converted my 2005 Santa Cruz Heckler to 27.5 and it is not going back to 26 as long as I own it. I sold all the 26" wheels. I know there's a lot of die hards but I feel the difference and I ride longer and more enjoyably than before. That's just my 2 cents and I've been riding a very long time. I won't go to 29 though. I've tried it but not for me.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

I just rode one of my 29ers this evening. It's fine. In the summer I would ride the 26er because it has V Brakes, and I like riding the 26wheels. I have to ride discs when its wet.

Love the feel of 26" wheels. However, the fact is, I'm potentially faster on the 29 and §.

On some trails it is better to be lower on the 26" due to overhead branches.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## RX93 (Apr 30, 2018)

chazpat said:


> I've got a 80mm Manitou Scarab that I'm planning on taking off and replacing with a Fox 100mm if you're interested. It's a 1-1/8", will that fit yours? I believe the stanchions are 28mms.


I'm good for now.. rebuilding isn't a high priority - thank you though. I found a NOS Manitou Minute Expert for it. Other than being a little heavy it rides pretty sweet.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

No pics in a few weeks, so here's a couple more:

Cannondale M300 at home. Originally a 1990 M600. Mtbs had it tough back then. We used our bikes like this like downhill bikes. Here in the northeast where you're constantly on rocks, and having tubed tires with no suspension (fork was added 5 years after buying the bike), we had to pump the tires to 50psi to avoid pinch flats. (Remember when pinch-flats weren't only annoying, but without disc brakes yet, pinch-flats going 30mph down a rocky downhill often meant the tire deflated before you could stop, and then your brake-track would get messed up from hitting some rocks as you were frantically trying to stop. So from all that abuse with no suspension and 50psi tires, the original frame developed a crack at the head. Not saying it was Cannondale's fault... they were on the forefront of aluminum mtb frames, and there was bound to be a learning curve. And they took care of it without question, so that was awesome. Then I had to get another frame that was my fault, so this is the 3rd frame of my original bike. All other parts have been changed as well over the years, except the crankset. That's the last item that ties this bike to the original '90 M-600. Look at that crazy LX crankset! And yes, the Manitou Magnum 80mm fork is awesome for these old bikes. No maintenance was ever done to it. It just works.








Then, at my wife's hometown El Paso, Texas, which we of course visit a couple times per year, I found this bike! Cannondale M something! Seems to be the same era as my original bike, still with the Ritchey Vantage rims which is cool. It's a little beat up from previous owners but works great on the trails after putting on some quality tires, tubes, and grips. Being from Pennsylvania, I was surprised to find this old Cannondale way out in El Paso!








Btw, didn't want to muddy the post, but just on this last page I am loving the S-Works, the Fuji... going to look back at some older pages now.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Why not another pic? And I don't know why that stick looks shiny, but no, it's not a kickstand!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

looks like it might be a M800 BoE frame...


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

mik_git said:


> looks like it might be a M800 BoE frame...


Well, I would think an M800 might've come with an XT rear derailleur or maybe some other nice parts, and I would've noticed that. If my memory serves, it's an LX rear derailleur, and I remember the Ritchy Vantage original rims to my bike from '90, so I think it's an M-600. Something different tho' is my original M-600 came with a seat-post that was also an air pump. You could remove the seat and seat post with the quick-release, then you had a handle to rotate out 90 degrees, thread it onto your valve-stem, and pump up your tire. Kinda cool. But I guess the owner replaced it with the simple alum one in the pic. (I replaced mine after some little parts broke on it.)


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Just saying might be due to the long HT and compact frame, "looks" like a BoE...also you can buy bikes as a frame only and build them however you want, with whatever you have. Or you can buy a new frame, strip the old frame, build the new frame, then over time build up the old frame with whatever so have as a spare bike or sell on.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Hmm, maybe you're right. BoE- Beast of the East? With a higher BB right? A buddy had one of those and I guess it did look similar. But his actually said Beast of the East on it near the head tube. But I guess this could be that style. Whatever it is, it rides nicely up and down.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

could trawl through the catalogues on vintagecannondale.com


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

*Anybody still like their 26" Hardtail?*




























There is it. The rebirth of my old 26". New frame Marin Bolingas Ridge 19" and new tires Maxxis Ardent 2.4, new headset cane creek forty and new stem DMR Defy 50mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreben1 (Feb 26, 2019)

Still riding my early 90's Trek 6500 Aluminum.







had a nice ride today...


----------



## 3GROC (Jul 15, 2018)

took my 2000 Trek 6000 out of storage last summer. I hadn’t ridden it in easy over 10 years. Still looks brand new.


----------



## westernmtb (Dec 19, 2018)

After seeing the prices for full suspension in 2019 I'm mcluvin my 2004 hardtail!


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

perkj said:


> Love my 26er so much that I just completed a full restore on it. Its my 1998 S-Works M2 HT that I raced XC and hill climbs back in the day . Frame was powder coated Willow Grey and decals added and clear coated over. Full NOS XTR M970 group including hubs. Fork is a Fox F80 RLT. THOMSON Elite seat post. KORE Elite stem. S-Works carbon handlebar. S-works carbon Overendz barends. Cane Creek 110 headset. Love this bike and felt it deserved a new life:
> 
> View attachment 1230802
> 
> ...


Amazing job. I am planning on doing that with a few older specializeds too. I have a powder coating system big enough for the frame. Where did you get your decals too?


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Steve Adams said:


> Amazing job. I am planning on doing that with a few older specializeds too. I have a powder coating system big enough for the frame. Where did you get your decals too?


I do love the spec. I had that fork. It was a favorite.

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## perkj (Dec 20, 2018)

Steve Adams said:


> Amazing job. I am planning on doing that with a few older specializeds too. I have a powder coating system big enough for the frame. Where did you get your decals too?


Here ya go: https://www.bicyclestickers.co.uk/products/specialized-m2-bicycle-decals-stickers-transfers-2


----------



## roadsterdoc (Jan 2, 2010)

1989 Bridgestone MB-1. love this bike. I get asked if I’ll sell it on a regular basis!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Yup... absolutely love mine and it's the bike i ride the most. Granted my setup is not a conventional hardtail but it's versatile as hell as i've done 200 milers on them along with quite a bit of dh/fr as well...


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2019)

Jack Burns said:


> I agree. However I have a similar experience with a tragic ending, but it's recoverable, I think.
> 
> Bought one in eBay from someone in San Rafael CA for $100. Impulse buy. Shouldn't have, but there you go.
> 
> ...


I've got an old Marzocchi Z-1 laying around...how long does your steer tube need to be?


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Griz, I'll measure. I'm a medium type of person, and think it'll be at least 6".

(Can't PM you. Your buffer is full.)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Need at least 20 cm or 8-9 inches of steerer.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2019)

Jack Burns said:


> Need at least 20 cm or 8-9 inches of steerer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got one that should work for you...it's 9.25" long. I also cleaned out my mailbox; you should be able to pm me. Let's keep the rest of the conversation there


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Back in August, 2011 I said I loved both of them. Must have been because I had just retired in June and was living on an island. I didn't have two high
end hardtails then or ever and my everyday bike was a 26" Giant Trance.

I still have the Independent Fabrication steel deluxe though and its still 26". Can't change that. I guess I have it more for sentimental reasons. I seldom ride it and keep thinking I'll get what I can for it on a trade in someday.

My wife and I finally got rid of a very nice antique Victorian sofa that came with her when we were married over 40 years ago. I'm the one who wanted to keep it just for the sake of having a piece of furniture with an interesting pedigree but now that she convinced me to let it go, I don't miss it one bit and I don't think I'll miss the IF either.

New isn't always a bad thing in bikes or furniture.


----------



## TREKKR (May 29, 2019)

Ride a Trek 4300, 2008. Upgraded Gila T5's to 110mm travel, using upper from a broken RST 100mm fork and removed the plastic spacers. Upgraded to 160mm disc brake front. Totally entry level but love it!

Currently restoring & upgrading a 2012 Series 4 - 4300. Replaced V-Brakes with disc front and rear, all new cables. Kenda Kinetics 2.35 on front, Bontrager 2.1 rear. Last thing to add is a new fork (120mm of some description). 

Also have and ride a 1999 Trek 4500. Rides the best of the lot. It's like a classic car lol 

I like the hardtails! 😊✌


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Wheelspeed said:


> No pics in a few weeks, so here's a couple more:
> 
> Cannondale M300 at home. Originally a 1990 M600. Mtbs had it tough back then. We used our bikes like this like downhill bikes. Here in the northeast where you're constantly on rocks, and having tubed tires with no suspension (fork was added 5 years after buying the bike), we had to pump the tires to 50psi to avoid pinch flats. (Remember when pinch-flats weren't only annoying, but without disc brakes yet, pinch-flats going 30mph down a rocky downhill often meant the tire deflated before you could stop, and then your brake-track would get messed up from hitting some rocks as you were frantically trying to stop. So from all that abuse with no suspension and 50psi tires, the original frame developed a crack at the head. Not saying it was Cannondale's fault... they were on the forefront of aluminum mtb frames, and there was bound to be a learning curve. And they took care of it without question, so that was awesome. Then I had to get another frame that was my fault, so this is the 3rd frame of my original bike. All other parts have been changed as well over the years, except the crankset. That's the last item that ties this bike to the original '90 M-600. Look at that crazy LX crankset! And yes, the Manitou Magnum 80mm fork is awesome for these old bikes. No maintenance was ever done to it. It just works.
> View attachment 1239496


Update- I threw on some SPD pedals, and hopped on this yellow Cannondale again and had such a good time that I had to post! I felt strong, and the bike was a blast! And the other people in the riding group got a kick out of the old Answer HyperLite 550mm bars. Before this ride, I just changed the crankset from the o.e. LX to ~2009 XT. That was such a nice change because I still have 7-spd in the back with a 32-tooth largest cog. So, going from the oem 28 tooth granny to a 22 was a HUGE help.

My other bike is a '19 29er, but this bike does feel agile with it's lightweight 26er wheels and shorter wheelbase. I liked the narrow bars also. I still really enjoy riding it. Nothing on this bike is exotic, and it's only 24 lbs right now! (Changing the oem crankset also got rid of a sealed cartridge square-taper BB, so the bike lost an easy 1/2 lb going from a '90 crankset and sealed BB to a '09 XT with outboard BB. That was a nice bonus to getting the easier gearing I wanted.

Anyway, just sharing some 26er love!


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Long story short : got this brand new Cannondale (700 wheeled) as a warranty replacement and had a chance to ride it a lot this past WE , while I appreciate the "roll over" abilities of 700 wheels , it reallyfeels like a boat anchor for acceleration/deceleration and handling.

I never got the "trend" for 5 feet wide handlebar and I get it now : with heavier wheels , you need more leverage. 

I will keep my 26er as long as I can find spare parts...... Hail the 26ers !!!!


----------



## gabe999 (Jan 16, 2012)

So consider a 27.5. When I converted both my hard tail bike and my 2005 Santa Cruz Heckler to 27.5, performance was improved (a lot IMO), my enjoyment factor went way up. I enjoyed longer rides, went further and it was still agile with fast acceleration.


----------



## JaxMustang50 (Jun 26, 2017)

Still occasionally rocking my old Cannondale F500 parts bin machine.
Still fun and very flickable.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

gabe999 said:


> So consider a 27.5.


I know that 650 is almost the same as 26ers but I REALLY hate the extra weight on the wheels. It wouldn't be an update.

And mine is already paid .....


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

so yeah, seems 26 can be fun sometimes


----------



## Here2Learn (Dec 31, 2011)

I bought a 1998 Trek 950 back in 1998. I have been out of bicycling for a while, but recently got back in it. I thought I would use it as a buddy bike to try to introduce / re-introduce a buddy back into riding. With the screeching V-brakes, 70 mm elastomer fork and leaned WAY over riding position, it did not seem too exciting or encouraging, in my opinion. I bought a 2009 Gary Fisher Tassajara last Thursday. I loaned that to my buddy. We swapped up riding between it and my 2004 Cannondale Jekyll 400 full suspension.

The Tassajara is a good bit better than I remember the 950 being. It's really nice in my limited experience. So, yes, I still like my (newer) 26 hardtail.


----------



## GammaDriver (Nov 27, 2005)

Shorn with 1.9 Conti DoubleFIghter III's, its now my gravel bike.

This is why the triple (or at least a double) front chainring set-up is superior. At one point I was cycling with a guy on a new 27.5" MTB, and he was just about topped out at 20.8 MPH in his last gear. I was still in my middle chainring, with another two cassette rings to go, then even more with the largest chainring up front. At the end of the ride the wind just happened to be at my back, so I opened it up to up to 28 MPH. Modern MTB's aren't hitting 28 MPH on pure flat ground; they aren't geared to make it viable.


----------



## Here2Learn (Dec 31, 2011)

So... as the thread title says... you are still liking your 26 hardtail?


----------



## 36Miles (Nov 6, 2016)

I still like my 26er hardtail, but I never ride it. The plan is to update the ergonomics with a shorter stem (mine is 140mm) and a wider bar, and to replace the cantis with v-brakes. At that point, I'll be riding it again and probably need to replace drive train parts. It's a Fuji Suncrest from 1995. Sadly, I don't think I'm going to be able to match the anodized purple parts as I get replacements, so it won't be quite as retro when updated. It has always performed well, and was my main bike through the end of 2016 when I got my Rockhopper Comp. Very squirrelly up front compared to the Rockhopper, but I think that's because of the tiny bar and ridiculously long (by current standards) stem. Looking forward to riding it with a slightly different cockpit.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

No. I ride a rigid 26in fat chance wicked....w/2.1 tires.

Currently it has suntour platform pedals and canti brakes.


----------



## jasperponjee (Aug 9, 2019)

Here's my 1994 Scott made by Ritchey








Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1635-02 met Tapatalk


----------



## mooboyj (Apr 16, 2008)

Raced my NS Surge Evo the other weekend in a CX race. It was a little muddy . Still rolling on 26" tyres.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Here is my 97 VooDoo Erzulie set up for gravel. Despite the OE low end 3x7 STX drivetrain & components, the bike really rides great. I have checked my loop times on a gravel loop I ride fairly frequently on my Salsa Cutthroat and my times are almost as good riding the VooDoo. The 3x gearing just seems to work really well. Quite comfortable with the Mary bars. Wish it was one of the lighter steel VooDoo frames but regardless it's a fun bike to ride!


----------



## mjohnston (Jun 11, 2016)

*2002 Kona Caldera*

Purchased new in 2002 and upgraded over the years.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Old Trek 930 repurposed into a 26 drop bar, wide range 1x9 set up. Dare I say gravel bike? I just call it my MUT bike. I've been riding this the most this past summer.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ranier said:


> Old Trek 930 repurposed into a 26 drop bar, wide range 1x9 set up. Dare I say gravel bike? I just call it my MUT bike. I've been riding this the most this past summer.


oh man... I want to trun my 830 into a 1x drivetrain...can you PM me the specs of how you did yours? My '94 830 is my MUT/paved rider for now...


----------



## Rojote (Jun 21, 2020)

*1999 K2 Zed Street Bomber*

Yes! Have almost 22 years with this bike. Made it into resto-roadie! Bike flys.


----------



## terpsmandan (Oct 19, 2020)

*2006 Dianmondback Sorrento*

I bought it used off my friend in '06. Rode it lot for awhile and put it away until last summer. Bought and MaxTrainer two years ago and started running to try to delay aging. Found the bike in the garage and hauled it to Old Forge for vacation and went on some of the trails at McCauley Mountain and got hooked again. I just replaced the front brake with a disc and am awaiting a new Fuji Nevada 29 1.5 to show up at my LBS.


----------



## trialsrookie (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, I still love riding my 2005 SC Chameleon (gen 3)! On my easy home trails it is super fun, poppy and just feels great. With the 140mm fork it does not feel too dated. Sure the reach is small(er), and looks like a BMX bike for me (6'3). But that's part of the fun really, and I am currently on my bunnyhop challenge with good progress - thanks to the fun bike. For next year I plan to buy a dropper post because that is really the only missing element for me right now.


----------



## mtbmike24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Still got and ride all 26ers my favorite bike is My 2012 trek 9.9 elite ssl 20lbs followed by my single speed 2010 trek 8500 19lbs and then my GT Zaskar team 100 carbon full suspension 24lbs I built all these from the ground up with all new parts years ago glad I did. I whip a lot of 29ers on all these bikes up, down, and on the flats it doesn't matter. I will never buy the hype.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

I wanted to be like you and I build up a 26" scott scale at about 22lbs, with dropper post. But man, that bikes kicks my ass. Not sure I can ride a hard tail anymore. It is great for some local gravel rides though. I want a bike I can ride the six miles from my house to the trail on and then ride some rough rocky trails, and an old racy hard tail is too rough I find.


----------



## Rojote (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes! .


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Enjoy?*

A friend suggested we build up hard tails and I own a Gary Fisher U.S. made 26" cromo hardtail and I had nothing better to so do I built it up and rode it.
Interestingly(or not) it weighed about the same or slightly more than my alloy Turner Flux. It was an interesting bit of nostalgia but I think my old Turner Mauler will be a better use for these old parts. My 56 year old body enjoys suspension.


----------



## mtbmike24 (Jul 25, 2009)

bridgestone14 said:


> I wanted to be like you and I build up a 26" scott scale at about 22lbs, with dropper post. But man, that bikes kicks my ass. Not sure I can ride a hard tail anymore. It is great for some local gravel rides though. I want a bike I can ride the six miles from my house to the trail on and then ride some rough rocky trails, and an old racy hard tail is too rough I find.


Just all what your used to. Proper psi in the tires is crucial for a comfortable ride.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

*My 26" Hardtail still going strong...*


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

I wanted an upgrade from my 1994 Trek 930 SHX, so I found a neglected 2004ish Fisher Marlin on CL. A little powder coat, freshened Tora Solo Air fork, 1x10, modern brakes, riser bar and dropper, GTG.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

My last Hardrock has lasted me 25+ years. So I bought two more, I should be good until I'm 94! Just joking, the smaller one is for my special lady friend. I'll be shopping for a 26 again in 2045


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

2014 (?) diamond back response converted to enduro hardtail... freshly rebuilt fox float 32 rl fork, microshift advent groupset (cheap range!), wtb silverado seat, cheap ass wheels, pretty good stuff... and i bought it for less than 400!! with all upgrades except the drivetrain, rear wheel and both tires... man i love a good 26 hardtail


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

bridgestone14 said:


> I wanted to be like you and I build up a 26" scott scale at about 22lbs, with dropper post. But man, that bikes kicks my ass. Not sure I can ride a hard tail anymore. It is great for some local gravel rides though. I want a bike I can ride the six miles from my house to the trail on and then ride some rough rocky trails, and an old racy hard tail is too rough I find.


I felt that way when I road my 26" hardtail for the first time in a few years after riding Full-Suspension bikes full time. But then I got it out on a 2nd or 3rd ride and really liked it. I suppose some minor muscles specific to riding hard tails took a ride or two to get back.


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

Wheelspeed said:


> I felt that way when I road my 26" hardtail for the first time in a few years after riding Full-Suspension bikes full time. But then I got it out on a 2nd or 3rd ride and really liked it. I suppose some minor muscles specific to riding hard tails took a ride or two to get back.


i also rode a full sus for a day and rode my hardtail since. the first couple rides i was like, ohhhh this thing is harsh. it's been 4 weeks since i rode that full sus and now i am only riding a ht


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

She's back...


----------



## aredin (Jan 28, 2021)

Hello there! I am new here, but 26" bikes are all I enjoy, all 5 of them. 6'th is missing some parts, but I'm working on it.


----------



## jonyferr (Feb 11, 2021)

Fork was extended to 100mm and has a nobby nick in the front. 8 years with this bike and it has done several enduro tracks.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Was forced to ride my 25 year old Cannondale w/ Headshock for the last 4 months. Boy am I glad to be back on the carbon FS 29er!! 

OMFG!


----------



## RicoMack (Jun 29, 2020)

Only had one bike that wasn't a 26er. It was a 29er and I just didn't care for it. Probably too many years on a 26er or maybe the 29er just wasn't a good fit for me. I can see that a 27.5er might be a great compromise, but too late in life to switch. Anyway here is my beloved 26er.


----------



## DragonStyle (Nov 11, 2013)

bridgestone14 said:


> I wanted to be like you and I build up a 26" scott scale at about 22lbs, with dropper post. But man, that bikes kicks my ass. Not sure I can ride a hard tail anymore. It is great for some local gravel rides though. I want a bike I can ride the six miles from my house to the trail on and then ride some rough rocky trails, and an old racy hard tail is too rough I find.


Don't give up on hardtails, they are the best! It is probably the Aluminum frame man! I've owned over 4 Aluminum hardtails, and 3 out of 4, were too harsh. (Didn't try experimenting with 2.3+ width tires, and lower psi levels though). At the time, good Al hardtails, could be found very cheap, on CL. (Older USA-made GT Zaskars, M2 Stumpjumpers, etc). It was a buyer's market, at the time, 100%. The one Al frame that I loved, that wasn't too harsh for some reason, was a 2003 Specialized Rockhopper. Loved that bike, it fit me like a glove, the geometry was excellent, quick, good handling. (Someone cut the cheap lock I had for it, next to the grocery store, and stole it). 

Anyway, years ago, I switched to Steel hardtails, and never looked back. 94 GT Bravado LE and a 2005 Jamis Dragon Team. Never looked back. These are much smoother than any of my Al frames, and fast as hell too. Both are nimble, good handling, etc, etc. I can "get into the groove", on trails, much better, with the steel frames, since they don't rattle me around as much. I remember on the older boards, it seemed like older guys, would be raving about steel frames, which seemed strange to me, at the time. Well, years later, I understand why people love it so much.

I'm getting worried about finding parts for 26ers though, in 2021 and beyond. It seems like new, 26" tires are getting harder to find. Also the prices are going up on them, due to low supply. If someone has some good recommendations on where to find good, cheap tires/parts for 26er mtb's, please let me know. Save the 26er mountain bike! It is our heritage! May have to get a more modern bike, but most of the hardtails are aluminum, (it seems). Haven't _really _looked at the market in the past few years.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

hmm my scott is carbon, and I have gotten a little more used to it. I can ride it from home and hit the local blue green trail. It comes out to about 30 or so miles if do that, with half being road miles. I like the idea of a steel bike but have never ridden on seriously. I have an old bridgestone and it is super flexy by today's standards however I did build a up a space horse for a friend and couldn't believe how well that bike rode. A steel hardtail is a bit of a long term goal. I mostly ride trail and enduro trails on an sb66 all summer and the hard tail is more of a shoulder season bike when I don't want to deal with the snow up the mountain. As for tires, I have quite a stock pile, about 20 tires, since I have about four bikes that are reguallarly ridden in the house that are 26. They are getting harder to find, but I have made a few bulk buys from european shops. You are typially on the hook for 25$ in shipping, but that number seems to be the same for 4 tires or 25 tires and you typically can get the tires for around 40$ each. Also you can by directly from the Maxxis websight. That is typically where I have been getting my dhr and dhfs. 
For tires Try 
Bike Shop | Bike-Discount: Dein Bike-Shop mit BEST PRICE Garantie although they stopped shipped to the US about 6 months ago.
Online bike shop, buy online bikes & cycling equipment They have tan wall nobby nics! 
Tires - Bike Closet they have some good deals, but have never ordered from them.


----------



## DragonStyle (Nov 11, 2013)

bridgestone14 said:


> hmm my scott is carbon, and I have gotten a little more used to it. I can ride it from home and hit the local blue green trail. It comes out to about 30 or so miles if do that, with half being road miles. I like the idea of a steel bike but have never ridden on seriously. I have an old bridgestone and it is super flexy by today's standards however I did build a up a space horse for a friend and couldn't believe how well that bike rode. A steel hardtail is a bit of a long term goal. I mostly ride trail and enduro trails on an sb66 all summer and the hard tail is more of a shoulder season bike when I don't want to deal with the snow up the mountain. As for tires, I have quite a stock pile, about 20 tires, since I have about four bikes that are reguallarly ridden in the house that are 26. They are getting harder to find, but I have made a few bulk buys from european shops. You are typially on the hook for 25$ in shipping, but that number seems to be the same for 4 tires or 25 tires and you typically can get the tires for around 40$ each. Also you can by directly from the Maxxis websight. That is typically where I have been getting my dhr and dhfs.
> For tires Try
> Bike Shop | Bike-Discount: Dein Bike-Shop mit BEST PRICE Garantie although they stopped shipped to the US about 6 months ago.
> Online bike shop, buy online bikes & cycling equipment They have tan wall nobby nics!
> Tires - Bike Closet they have some good deals, but have never ordered from them.


Interesting, for some reason I thought your bike was Aluminum. Haven't tried a carbon bike. There is such a varying level to carbon frames, since they design and engineer, the interior of the frame, with different materials, and the result varies so much. Especially a carbon mtb hardtail, that is a very specific application. I would assume it would ride and feel, different than a carbon road frame.

Well, I highly recommend steel hardtails. Good steel though, not lower-end, or average quality steel. Even average quality steel, on a hardtail, might end up being too heavy, flexey, or "dead" feeling, without that "spirit", that a good steel frame has. A good steel frame, is something very special. When you put power down, on the pedals, you feel the torque coming from the rear, without any chatter, or disconnection. You can get into a "flow", on trails, because you feel a strong connection to the bike, without getting rattled around, (like a harsh Al frame would do). Good steel frames are fast, yet supple, soaking up bumps, etc.

It seems that Kenda, WTB, and Maxxis, still produce 26" tires. I am certain there are others. It is true, the tires are available. There are 26" tires for sale, and yes, they can be bought in bulk. As long as one knows where to look, or if you get lucky, and find an auction, or website liquidation. But it worries me, that the overall supply is going down. Obviously, with the change to 27.5" and 29", much production and development has stopped. Therefore, it will be harder to get the new, cutting-edge designs, that are going to come out. Since I love tire design, and tire characteristics, it seems 26ers are going to have to use the older designs, (for the most part).


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

What are good examples of good steel bikes? How do you know if it is good steel?


----------



## DragonStyle (Nov 11, 2013)

bridgestone14 said:


> What are good examples of good steel bikes? How do you know if it is good steel?


Check out this link, it explains the quality of different steels, used on bike frames. Of course, just because a frame has good steel, doesn't mean it will have a good ride. There are many other factors, that determine the ride quality:

Steel - the different types of steel in bike frames

I would read reviews on the different models, of steel hardtails. Bikes such as the On One Inbred, Cotic Soul, Jamis Dragon, 90's GT's like the Psyclone, Bravado, and Avalanche, these were all good steel hardtails. The Trek Singletrack series: Trek 990, Trek 970, Trek 950, Trek 930, and Trek 920.

Apparently a good steel hardtail, with modern geometry, is the Cotic SolarisMAX, with 29" or 27.5+" wheels. Or a Cotic Soul, that is a year or two old, (before the Soul was discontinued).


----------



## BushFlyer (Mar 28, 2021)

Real late to this festival, but I only own 26" hardtails. I currently have 3, two of which are completely rideable and get ridden. The third is a circa 1998 Cannondale Killer V that is about to get a HeadShok rebuild and then it will be converted to a 1x11 drivetrain, fresh V-brakes/levers, and a dropper post (if I can find one that will fit diameter/length.) I love trail riding on 26" hardtails. The Panaracer *Smoke & Dart *making a modern day appearance has only cemented my love for old 26" stuff! No more WTB VelociRaptors for me, now that the real deals are available again!


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Still going Strong and my only HT.








2000 F800 w/Ultra Fatty Head @ 80mm, Deore Hyd, 2 X 9, and X223 Rims. Size L is just under 27lbs (w/o pedals) which was amazing back in the day.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thinking about converting my 27.5 Santa Cruz Chameleon back to 26” for a more DJ bike feel.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I just rebuilt my Evil Sovereign V2! Looking forward to getting out on it again.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I stopped thinking and ordered a 26” wheel set, dropper and a 1x12 drive train.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

acer66 said:


> I stopped thinking and ordered a *26" wheel set,* dropper and a *1x12 drive train*.


Hope you took into account that the current 1x12 requires a newfangled drive shell and when you said 26" wheelset, I'm thinking HG.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

ranier said:


> Hope you took into account that the current 1x12 requires a newfangled drive shell and when you said 26" wheelset, I'm thinking HG.


Yeah, I have a ghetto HG 1x on it right now and was debating what to do.
I tried to find a cheap 26" set with 15mm front and 142mm in the back but ended up with some Hope hubs in blue to match the tennis yellow/blue paint scheme of my bike and while I was at it I went all out and got the MS drive shell and a new 1x12 drive train.

The hopefully only unknown for me is the crank which iirc was a 2x10 at the beginning of its life.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

I love all of my rigid hardtails. Still. And at my little not-for-profit no-kill shelter for aging mountain bikes they're all sure to get a little time "off-leash" out in the woods now and then, too... bikes


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Cool fleet, bonus points for Abbey quote. Appropriate


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

The "Bang for Bucks" factor is through the roof on this one, but I already ruined the Budget Hardtail thread


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

26 is the perfect size.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Broke the TALAS on my 26" Dually so until the replacement (used) arrives, I'm stuck with my XC HT which I'm using for everything. With only 80mm up front, It makes one choose your lines with more precision. Newer 26X2.3" rubber seems to have helped out. Also, It climbs like a Mt Goat so the drive-train is still as it was back in the day, 29/44 X 9


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

nice ride!!!!


----------



## BushFlyer (Mar 28, 2021)

My newest project- a '96 F500 converted to 1x11 with SLX cassette, shifter and derailleur. New wheels, grips, cranks, bb, brakes & levers. Old tires and flat pedals with clips/straps just because this is a "hop & go" bike for fun backyard stuff.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Finally the parts came and the Chameleon will be converted from 27.5 back to 26 and while I am at it it gets a 1x12.


----------



## lensman (May 29, 2021)

If mine hadn’t have been stolen last year I’d still be loving it. Blast through tight single track.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

About to go my first 26" ride in a very long time.
The only things to maybe change are the grips and maybe the 27.5" fork, for now. ?
Well, the rims need to be freed from that onslaught of stickers of course.


----------



## aredin (Jan 28, 2021)

I recently got a used (but in very, very good condition) 1 1/8" straight steerer tube Jackal frame to build into a bike for tricks, if I may call it that. It is not complete yet, but here it is:











450mm carbon fork (I plan to replace it with a 465 Identiti XL jump fork)
Syntace 30mm 8 degree stem (Thompson stem at the moment the picture was taken)
Reverse Deviant handlebar, ODI lock-on grips
DT 35mm freeride rims, Hope 4 hubs, DT QRs, Race king tires, Tubolito tubes (was curious about them and lighter wheels)
Azonic Legend pedals (so hard to find good components in stock, the Stamp large ones that I wanted came back in stock maybe a week after I got them, damn it)
Avid Speed Dial 7 right lever + Avid BB7 MTB 160mm rotor rear brake
cheap looking 150g Katana saddle (bought it just for the reduced weight and because I don't sit much on this type of bike)
Shimano XT crank (used), 30T Funn or Blackspire chainring, Gusset 13T pinion Shimano Cn-Hg93 chain

...it will be the best quality bike I've ever had.

Here's some pics of the others:










The red one is so beautiful, I believe it needs it's own presentation:










They are all beautiful!


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

My wife has this bike and we're looking to upgrade to a 29" HT. 

What's a (cost effective) light weight small 29" hardtail if you ride a lot of uphill and aren't interested in "shredding the gnar" on the downhill?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I still ride my vintage, 1998 Cannondale 26” race bike. Nothing to this day, climbs better. Once former UCI XC World Champion Alison Sydor signs it - it will be officially retired:


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

who maintains your head shock? That bike is in great shape man, and I am digging the v-brake crossmaxes!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

bridgestone14 said:


> who maintains your head shock? That bike is in great shape man, and I am digging the v-brake crossmaxes!


Mendon Cyclesmith handles the Headshok service. It’s one of the best throwback MTB out there: boosted v-brakes stop nearly as good as disc, frame geometry is optimized for insane climbing and the dang thing still weighs under 23 pounds, with pedals!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Still fast after 27 years. DBR Axis TT.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Titanium? That looks like a ton of fun.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

bridgestone14 said:


> Titanium? That looks like a ton of fun.


Damn straight it's titanium.
At 22 pounds it absolutely flies up hill. 
The tyres and no dropper make it very interesting on the way down though.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Thomson makes an external 27.2 seatpost that is pretty solid. And you can run the cable on your front derailure routing.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

bridgestone14 said:


> Thomson makes an external 27.2 seatpost that is pretty solid. And you can run the cable on your front derailure routing.


Unfortunately the DBR has a 27.0 seat tube. I’ve been thinking of getting a cheap Brand X and seeing if I can make it fit.
Would love a Thomson though.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

KiwiJohn said:


> Unfortunately the DBR has a 27.0 seat tube. I’ve been thinking of getting a cheap Brand X and seeing if I can make it fit.
> Would love a Thomson though.


I actually just put a 27.2 Brand X dropper on my wife's bike (that has a 27.2 seat tube) yesterday. It was a little rattly when I first began to insert it, so I think you might be able to get one started, but by the time I got it halfway into the seat tube it snugged up, so hitting the minimum inserting might be a struggle in a 27.0. And even if you're able to force it in I'd be concerned the pressure would impede the action of the dropper post. I've done that before just by slightly overtightening a seat clamp.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

KiwiJohn said:


> Still fast after 27 years. DBR Axis TT.


There is...er was, dont know if still there, as been a couple of years, one of these frame hanging up in Sprung. Knew a couple of people that had them, on in Launny the other in Hobart...I just had the lowly Axis TR


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

mik_git said:


> There is...er was, dont know if still there, as been a couple of years, one of these frame hanging up in Sprung. Knew a couple of people that had them, on in Launny the other in Hobart...I just had the lowly Axis TR


I don't know of another in Hobart. This one belonged to Corndog before Stewie Keep got his hands on it briefly. 
I traded my Cannondale Scalpel for it in 2004ish.


----------



## Danhikeski (Jun 30, 2021)

I ride this more than my 2021 Stumpy EVO. New to me this past winter, new frame build. 26 is not dead! Marketing in the industry has killed them. I do agree that a larger tire can be faster, but for me it’s not about being the fastest, I’m on the trails to have fun and not be sitting at home doing nothing but getting heavier…


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

KiwiJohn said:


> I don't know of another in Hobart. This one belonged to Corndog before Stewie Keep got his hands on it briefly.
> I traded my Cannondale Scalpel for it in 2004ish.


Ah, yeah, that would be the one, I bought his Manitou way back when, that I gave to Klingo. The one up here was John Gregories, I had his XTR front mech off it.


----------



## Ktse (Jul 12, 2008)

Still have this On one 456 evo 2 kicking around as my beater/snow/crappy weather bike.








It's not fast, quite heavy, and by modern geometry norms very small in reach, but it is fun and durable. 
It's definitely the type of bike that keeps me on my toes compared to my FS 29 trail bike.


----------



## Hrodulf (12 mo ago)

26" ?

N e v e r EVER again !!!

I'd rather quit riding !!!


----------



## GoldenKnightMTB (11 mo ago)

Itsdangerous 


Hrodulf said:


> 26" ?
> N e v e r EVER again !!!
> I'd rather quit riding !!!


It's dangerous to ride a bike like that on real mountain bike trails.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

It hasn't gotten much love since I added a 29er HT to my stable in June, but up until then, this was my only MTB.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

GoldenKnightMTB said:


> Itsdangerous
> 
> 
> It's dangerous to ride a bike like that on real mountain bike trails.


Perhaps a little danger would make a rider feel something...


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Still liking my 2015 Chromag Stylus. I did put a 160mm Pike 27.5 on it though.


----------



## JPL65 (Jul 20, 2008)

All I have are 26'ers, Surly 1x1, 2 rigid Rockhoppers and a FS Hardrock. They accelerate quick and turn tight.


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

Still like a 26" hardtail...

Not since 18 yrs ago. But I won't forget the teeth chattering goodness.


----------



## cplfreakyd (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm still riding my on one 456 evo ii


----------

